# Northeast Fall Rally #2 "pig Roast Rally"



## RizFam

*OTTER LAKE NE FALL PIG ROAST RALLY*
*
Date Oct 20-22-06
http://www.otterlake.com/
1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 - Side
H2- LadyDi - Side 
H3- Moosegut - Dessert
H4- tdvffjohn - ?
H5- Highlander - Side
H6- Hootbob - Dessert 
H7- SharonAG - Dessert
H8- rsg99 - Entree
H9- RizFam - Side 
H10- Fire44 - Dessert 
H11- Thurston - Side
H12- Kernfour - Side
H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
H15- Hatcity - Entree
G18- Luv2Camp - Side
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC - Side
J22-GeoWalls
G3- bill_pfaff
F3 - mtq - Side
C1 - Ali
C9- Ride-n-10
A - 18 - nynethead 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >> Beverages
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >
S1 - Duke2006 
Z1 Hans
J18- SOB

Total 33 Families* ---








This is the 2nd NE Mega Rally this year.


----------



## Fire44

I would love to go back this Sept. but, we have our Firemans Convention sometime in Sept and I have to check on the date.

Gary


----------



## Thurston

RizFam said:


> HI action
> 
> As we were leaving Otter Lake CG on Sunday, I was told that they have available weekends in Sept. Is anyone intersted in going back the *weekend of
> Sept 15--17? *If so, lets get right on it so we could all be together. Don't know if I really enjoyed being ...... "Out Of The Loop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]110778[/snapback]​


That weekend would work for us.

On our way out of the CG we also talked about going back.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Going back would be fun, but that is the date of my Firemans convention. The following weekend in Wildwood is the boardwalk Hot Rod show.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Love to go! sunny

It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44

PDX_Doug said:


> Love to go! sunny
> 
> It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]110798[/snapback]​


Come on Doug....whats 3000 miles between friends!!!!!

And it really is a nice campground!!!

Gary


----------



## huntr70

We would like to go also...

The weekend after would be better for us...the 22-24, but we could maybe make that weekend work.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

Fire44 said:


> Come on Doug....whats 3000 miles between friends!!!!!


15,840,000 feet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

Later in October is very nice there as well. We're pretty open so we'll be watching this thread. Hopefully we'll make it as a complete family. The dog's a bit nuts but she grows on you









Mike


----------



## SharonAG

[quote name='camping479' date='May 16 2006, 02:13 PM']
Later in October is very nice there as well.

Hi all
We sure would like to go back too!!! I think any weekend would be good. We won't be able to go to NH. Just to far for us.
Sharon


----------



## RizFam

OK Great







we have some interest. How about everyone check your calendars & post the weekend date that works for your family, let's say in Sept & Oct. 
Do it ASAP & then we'll pick the date that has the most people available, contact Otter Lake & try to get a loop again.







Sound Good? If anyone has a better suggestion please jump in anytime.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## RizFam

I just called Otter Lake & Oct 20th weekend they have 14 sites available in the H Loop, where we were this past weekend. What do you think........I'm thinking the foliage will be breathtaking.
Let me know ASAP, so I can call them back to reserve if we want it.

Tami


----------



## wolfwood

...... just don't forget about the NE Fall Rally at Twin Mtn, NH Oct. 6 (Fri) - 9 ((Mon)


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> ...... just don't forget about the NE Fall Rally at Twin Mtn, NH Oct. 6 (Fri) - 9 ((Mon)
> [snapback]110979[/snapback]​


Don't worry Wolfie, I haven't forgotten








I can't wait to see John Luke's reaction to two Bagpipers. I think he'll laugh so hard he'll wet himself









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Sounds like a plan Tami
So we are looking at either Sept 15-17 or Sept 22-24 or Oct 20-22
We'll go with the majority

Don


----------



## Fire44

Of course some weekends are better for us then others but if you all set a date, I will do my best to be there!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut

PDX_Doug said:


> Love to go! sunny
> 
> It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]110798[/snapback]​


Yeah, but you have the Titan - what's the prob?


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> I think he'll laugh so hard he'll wet himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]110980[/snapback]​


Me too. shy


----------



## Moosegut

Very interested. We really enjoyed the campground. We said the same as we left - we'd like to come back. Nail down a date for sure and then we'll look at the calendar.

For the last ten years we have done Columbus Day weekend as a family three-day trip and it has been sacrosanct to DW. But, when we left Otter Lake DW said, "When and where is that Fall rally?" She liked all you guys!







So, we're leaning toward that rally. But if there is a weekend in between - no problem. Now, if only we could get Doug to come. Hey! Fly in. We have extra bunks.


----------



## Fire44

Yeah Doug...I can go right by the Philadelphia Airport on the way north!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> Yeah Doug...I can go right by the Philadelphia Airport on the way north!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]111016[/snapback]​


Doug;
What more can you ask for than a free ride up from Philly









Don


----------



## Thurston

Sep. 15-17 or Sep. 22-24 would work for us. Looks like the only weekend in Oct. we have open would be the 27-29.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Don't tell KB....shhhhhhh......BUT we could - maybe - perhaps - there's some degree of possibility - come the wkend of Oct.21-22 (of course, if you beat us up too badly 2 weeks before that at Twin Mtn, I may never see another Rally!)


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Don't tell KB....shhhhhhh......BUT we could - maybe - perhaps - there's some degree of possibility - come the wkend of Oct.21-22 (of course, if you beat us up too badly 2 weeks before that at Twin Mtn, I may never see another Rally!)
> [snapback]111049[/snapback]​


Would love it if you could make it Wolfie.









Tami


----------



## Thor

We would love to go the 1st time. If the date works we will be there.

Doug

3000 mile pull - Would not be a problem if you pulled with a "Big Boy"















It has been too long without a friendly poke









Thor


----------



## Lady Di

Since we already have vacation planned with a destination of Acadia, the only way we could even consider anything would to just stop over the night on Sept 22.
When DH gets his vacation, it is almost written in stone. Very difficult to change.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hmm, the Sept 15 weekend looks good, as I am only working days the Friday of that weekend, and could come up after work. The weekend of Oct 20, I am working days the Friday, and Saturday, but couldprobaly swap at least the Saturday off. The weekend of 21 Sept, we are tentitively camping with some folks from work, so I don't want to commit to that one yet.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

OK, I guess the question is, do we want to be together? If so, I need to know who can make the Oct 20th weekend date? If that doesn't matter then we'll pick another date & just be scattered throughout the CG. Let me know ASAP, so I can make this happen.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## HootBob

Any weekend will work for us
So what ever the group wants to do is fine with us

Don


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hmm, the Sept 15 weekend looks good, as I am only working days the Friday of that weekend, and could come up after work. The weekend of Oct 20, I am working days the Friday, and Saturday, but couldprobaly swap at least the Saturday off. The weekend of 21 Sept, we are tentitively camping with some folks from work, so I don't want to commit to that one yet.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]111434[/snapback]​


Hey Tim....the weekend of 21 Sept = Loon Mtn Games in NH...


----------



## Katrina

Moosegut said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love to go!Â sunny
> 
> It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]110798[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you have the Titan - what's the prob?
> [snapback]110997[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now thats funny! I don't care who you are!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the Sept 15 weekend looks good, as I am only working days the Friday of that weekend, and could come up after work. The weekend of Oct 20, I am working days the Friday, and Saturday, but couldprobaly swap at least the Saturday off. The weekend of 21 Sept, we are tentitively camping with some folks from work, so I don't want to commit to that one yet.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]111434[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tim....the weekend of 21 Sept = Loon Mtn Games in NH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111504[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wife already made plans with some of the other wives from work. We don't have a destination yet, but that weekend is set. I still don't know if I'll be taking up competition. I will see how the summer goes. If our plans fall through, and Clare wants to go away that weekend, maybe we'll come up to spectate.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the Sept 15 weekend looks good, as I am only working days the Friday of that weekend, and could come up after work.Â The weekend of Oct 20, I am working days the Friday, and Saturday, but couldprobaly swap at least the Saturday off.Â The weekend of 21 Sept, we are tentitively camping with some folks from work, so I don't want to commit to that one yet.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]111434[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tim....the weekend of 21 Sept = Loon Mtn Games in NH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111504[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife already made plans with some of the other wives from work. We don't have a destination yet, but that weekend is set. I still don't know if I'll be taking up competition. I will see how the summer goes. If our plans fall through, and Clare wants to go away that weekend, maybe we'll come up to spectate.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]111515[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, you told me about those "other" plans...just wanted to be sure that if those plans fall through OR you need a place to go that weekend....that its up to NH


----------



## luv2camp

We LOVED Otter Lake when we were there in April. My three year STILL wants to go back. We'd be up for a mini-rally in the fall.

September 15-17 doesn't work for us because we don't know if hubby will have to go to the NJ Fireman's convention (for work).









September 22-24 would work for us.









October 20-22 would also work for us.


----------



## Thor

We would prefer early Sept. or late Oct. We are heading to Twin Mountain in early Oct do not wish drive 2 weekends in row 8-10hrs to go camping. Maybe if they are back to back we will take a week and camp around the area







. Anyone know how far Otter Lake is to Twin Mountain?

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> We would prefer early Sept. or late Oct. We are heading to Twin Mountain in early Oct do not wish drive 2 weekends in row 8-10hrs to go camping. Maybe if they are back to back we will take a week and camp around the area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone know how far Otter Lake is to Twin Mountain?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]111648[/snapback]​


Thor, I believe Twin Mountain may take us about 7 hrs, it takes us 6 to Gunstock & I think it is another hour north? Otter Lake was exactly 1 1/2 hrs for us in Northwestern Jersey. Don't know if that helps









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Anyone know how far Otter Lake is to Twin Mountain?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]111648[/snapback]​


Thor you're looking at about 7 hours, and about 420 miles

Don


----------



## RizFam

Ok, I just went through the thread & it seems the most popular dates are as Don has already mentioned:

Sept 15-17
Sept 22-24
Oct 20-22

The Oct 20-22 is the only date that we can be together in the H-loop so, how about everybody vote on one of the above dates & we'll go with the majority? I don't want to wait too long or it all might be booked up.

Does that sound fair enough









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Like I said I'll go with the majority
So start casting for votes people

Don


----------



## RizFam

We are the same, all of those dates work for us. Personally we would like to be all together in H-Loop, but I would rather have more outbackers attending on another date, then less & be the loop.









Tami


----------



## huntr70

Well, it would be the middle of archery season, but I guess I could sacrifice a weekend...









I will go with either Sept 22-24 or Oct. 20-22.

Either one is good for us.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Well, it would be the middle of archery season, but I guess I could sacrifice a weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go with either Sept 22-24 or Oct. 20-22.
> 
> Either one is good for us.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]111893[/snapback]​


There ya go Steve ............sacrifice for your "Outbacker Rally Adventures"







I like it!

Tami


----------



## RizFam

RizFam said:


> *Ok, I just went through the thread & it seems the most popular dates are as Don has already mentioned:
> 
> Sept 15-17
> Sept 22-24
> Oct 20-22*
> 
> The Oct 20-22 is the only date that we can be together in the H-loop so, how about everybody vote on one of the above dates & we'll go with the majority? I don't want to wait too long or it all might be booked up.
> 
> Does that sound fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111788[/snapback]​


For those who may have missed this. If this is going to happen we really need to move on it, & reserve the sites.

Have a nice weekend,
Tami


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, I just went through the thread & it seems the most popular dates are as Don has already mentioned:
> 
> Sept 15-17
> Sept 22-24
> Oct 20-22*
> 
> The Oct 20-22 is the only date that we can be together in the H-loop so, how about everybody vote on one of the above dates & we'll go with the majority? I don't want to wait too long or it all might be booked up.Â
> 
> Does that sound fair enoughÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111788[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> For those who may have missed this. If this is going to happen we really need to move on it, & reserve the sites.
> 
> Have a nice weekend,
> Tami
> [snapback]112131[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ok. My vote is for Oct 20-22. It was nice to be in the loop together.

Scott


----------



## RizFam

OK.......Here goes:

 *Oct 20 *in H-Loop

Hootbob
Huntr70
Moosegut
luv2camp
RizFam

Hatcity, Wolfie, Thor, Camping479, SharonAG -????


*Sept 15*

Thurston
Hatcity

*Sept 22*

LadyDi

*interested hasn't committed to a date*
Fire44, tdvffjohn

Please review & correct me if I have missed someone.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## SharonAG

Right now anytime is good with us.....H loop sounds good!!!

SharonAG


----------



## Fire44

OK this is as close to a committment that I can do.

Sept. 15th...........Delaware Firemans Convention.......no good for me

Sept. 22th...........I work Sat.....DW works Sunday.....

Oct. 20th.............I work Sat.....DW works Fri and Sat night.......

I have someone at work that needs a few weeks off so I should be able to move the weekends around and make it work!!!

So go ahead and set it up and I will do the best I can to be there....Sept 15th is a no go for me...but if that is the day, go for it and have a cold one for me!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'll vote for the end of October. I will work on swapping the shifts. If I can't make it, there will be others.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Anyone really know how far we'd be looking at? (we're a 4 hr car drive North of HatCityHH)


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> Anyone really know how far we'd be looking at? (we're a 4 hr car drive North of HatCityHH)
> [snapback]112206[/snapback]​


Wolfie about 7 hrs. and 420 miles according to Mapquest.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> Anyone really know how far we'd be looking at? (we're a 4 hr car drive North of HatCityHH)
> [snapback]112206[/snapback]​


Wolfie, my Delorme shows the campground is 296 road miles from Nashua, with a 5.5 hour trip. If you PM the name of the town your in, I can give you a more accurate number.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

hatcityhosehauler said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone really know how far we'd be looking at?Â (we're a 4 hr car drive North of HatCityHH)
> [snapback]112206[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, my Delorme shows the campground is 296 road miles from Nashua, with a 5.5 hour trip. If you PM the name of the town your in, I can give you a more accurate number.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]112222[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey, if you can grab another day to make it a three day weekend, 5.5 hours is okay in my book. We do that for Lake George all the time. We're heading up there this Friday.


----------



## RizFam

http://www.otterlake.com/

1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

OK, Just called Otter Lake & they still have the 14 sites available in the H-Loop for Oct 20-22 weekend. 
You need to call & reserve your site w/ a deposit ASAP, there are only 2 sites w/ full hooks up left. Cancellation Policy is full return of deposit 15 days prior to your stay. We booked site H-9 just now. 
Book your site & then post it, so we can keep track ............OK?

Enjoy the remainder of your weekend & make those Phone Calls People







Looking forward to another great time with my fellow NE-Outbackers!

Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hatcity is on H-15 again.

Tim


----------



## SharonAG

The Glashauser Family is booked for H-7


----------



## RizFam

YAY .............









Sharon this time we'll have to see your fireplace w/ the slide open









Tami


----------



## SharonAG

We'll be at NF and also Luray

Would love to show it off again!!! Probably will have some other mod too!!

Click on my webpage. I added prom pictures from yesterday that I took.

Sharon


----------



## huntr70

We are in for H-1 again........

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Alright, campers. Are you all holding tight to your levelling blocks? KB just said "yeah, that looks like it could be doable". (I DON'T ask twice!!!)

Just called the CG - the office is closed. I left our details (length, hook-up need, etc.) and asked if they would temporarily reserve a site and we'd call again tomorrow to reserve "for real". It is still possible that we might need to cancel (we'd know that more as the summer goes on) but....KB said "it could be do-able"....so, we'll book now and IF we have to cancel, we'll deal with that later.

YAHOO!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Outstanding....make sure KB brings the pipes....Tami's bonnie little lad that love's em!









Wow, Tim and KB two months in a row....next thing you know, they'll be inviting us to the Worlds in Scotland.....or not.









Tim


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Alright, campers. Are you all holding tight to your levelling blocks? KB just said "yeah, that looks like it could be doable". (I DON'T ask twice!!!)
> 
> Just called the CG - the office is closed. I left our details (length, hook-up need, etc.) and asked if they would temporarily reserve a site and we'd call again tomorrow to reserve "for real". It is still possible that we might need to cancel (we'd know that more as the summer goes on) but....KB said "it could be do-able"....so, we'll book now and IF we have to cancel, we'll deal with that later.
> 
> YAHOO!!!
> [snapback]112304[/snapback]​



WOLFIE ................. WOOOHOOOO 








Look at it this way, it might be the last camping of the season, most seasons end Nov 1st. SO, if KB is thinking of changing his mind ......







How better to end the season then with fellow Outbackers?







.

Tim







That's right, once KB sees for himself in NH JL's reaction, how could he not bring his pipes to PA ?

Tami


----------



## HootBob

We'll call OL after work and see what we can get

Don


----------



## Fire44

Just got off the phone....H10 booked!!! Now Dawn and I have to get the weekend off!!!!









Gary


----------



## luv2camp

I snoozed, so I didn't get a full hookup in Loop H.









Hubby wants full hookup to make his life easier and who am I to complain. We are on site G18 - not too far from the H loop. If anyone with a full hookup in the H loop cancels, let me know and I'll switch sites.

I better get all my mods done by October now!


----------



## HootBob

OK we are in H6









Don


----------



## RizFam

That is Great







I'm thinking not such a mini-rally after all. 
How about "NE End of the Season Rally"









*H1- Huntr70 
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H15- Hatcity 
G-18- Luv2Camp*


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> That is Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking not such a mini-rally after all.
> How about "NE End of the Season Rally"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H1- Huntr70
> H6- Hootbob
> H7- SharonAG
> H9- RizFam
> H10- Fire44
> H15- Hatcity
> G-18- Luv2Camp*
> [snapback]112845[/snapback]​


Looks like a NE FALL FEST in the making!!!!


----------



## HootBob

It sure does wolfie
Come on people lets go









Don


----------



## Thor

Ok, you take the weekend off from Outbackers.com and another rally is organized









I will have to check the dates. I should know by end of this week.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Come on Thor even Wolfie is coming
Sure hope you can make it Thor









Don


----------



## Thurston

RizFam said:


> That is Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking not such a mini-rally after all.
> How about "NE End of the Season Rally"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H1- Huntr70
> H6- Hootbob
> H7- SharonAG
> H9- RizFam
> H10- Fire44
> H15- Hatcity
> G-18- Luv2Camp*
> [snapback]112845[/snapback]​


We got it worked out that we could make this weekend. called and we are in the 
H-loop.

H-11 Thurston
H-12 Kernfour

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thurston said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is GreatÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â I'm thinking not such a mini-rally after all.
> How aboutÂ "NE End of the Season Rally"Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> *H1-Â Huntr70
> H6-Â HootbobÂ
> H7- SharonAG
> H9- RizFamÂ Â
> H10- Fire44Â Â
> H15- HatcityÂ Â
> G-18- Luv2Camp*
> H-11 Thurston
> H-12 Kernfour
> H-4 tdvffjohn
> 
> [snapback]112845[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We are in
Click to expand...


----------



## wolfwood

That is GreatÂ







Â I'm thinking not such a mini-rally after all. 
How aboutÂ "NE End of the Season Rally"Â







Â

*H1-Â Huntr70 
H6-Â HootbobÂ 
H7- SharonAG 
H9- RizFamÂ Â 
H10- Fire44Â Â 
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- HatcityÂ Â 
G-18- Luv2Camp*
H-11 Thurston
H-12 Kernfour
H-4 tdvffjohn

Check it out!!! We're in too! YAHOO!!! Maybe I should start driving now....


----------



## tdvffjohn

Hopefully Tim can do his magic with the map again


----------



## Highlander96

Okay, Okay.....

I saw that Judi booked...









So guess what............










We are on H-5.









See you in October.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44

OK thats 12 we need at least 4 more to be bigger than the Spring Rally.....

Any other takers!!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam

H1- Huntr70 
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G-18- Luv2Camp


----------



## Moosegut

Okay. We're booked for site H3. Put us on the list.









Scott


----------



## huntr70

From what I can tell here, there are 3 spots open.....H2, H3, and H14.

Any takers??










Steve


----------



## huntr70




----------



## RizFam

AWESOME STEVE


----------



## RizFam

RizFam said:


> H1- Huntr70
> H3- Moosegut
> H4- tdvffjohn
> H5- Highlander
> H6- Hootbob
> H7- SharonAG
> H9- RizFam
> H10- Fire44
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood
> H15- Hatcity
> G-18- Luv2Camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113103[/snapback]​


SORRY SCOTT shy


----------



## wolfwood

Highlander96 said:


> Okay, Okay.....
> 
> I saw that Judi booked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113000[/snapback]​


OK, Bud. If I can figure out how to avoid the GW coing West....YOU can figure it out coming East. Ball's in your court now....


----------



## luv2camp

huntr70 said:


> [snapback]113166[/snapback]​


Thanks for remembering us...

all alone...

on the other map section...

on the other side of the "world"!









What!?

It's ONLY a 2 minute walk to the H loop from our campsite!?

Oh...

Uh, er, never mind!









Yes, I'm a little insane - talking to myself.









Maybe it's best you have some distance from us!









Ok, Ok... I'm just mentally drained here at work. I'm ready to GO HOME - and get the camper ready for our next trip to Knoebel's!


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, Okay.....
> 
> I saw that Judi booked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[snapback]113000[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Bud. If I can figure out how to avoid the GW coing West....YOU can figure it out coming East. Ball's in your court now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113192[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OH Wolfie ............... what Power you have







........ nice


----------



## Highlander96

RizFam said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, Okay.....
> 
> I saw that Judi booked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[snapback]113000[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Bud. If I can figure out how to avoid the GW coing West....YOU can figure it out coming East. Ball's in your court now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113192[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH Wolfie ............... what Power you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113237[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Guess she didn't read the list.........

I am COMING!!!!!!









Tim


----------



## RizFam

Highlander96 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, Okay.....
> 
> I saw that Judi booked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[snapback]113000[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Bud. If I can figure out how to avoid the GW coing West....YOU can figure it out coming East. Ball's in your court now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113192[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH Wolfie ............... what Power you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113237[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess she didn't read the list.........
> 
> I am COMING!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]113240[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Guess NOT








I am glad she got you to come


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> Okay, Okay.....
> 
> I saw that Judi booked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guess what............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are on H-5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in October.
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]113000[/snapback]​


Boy Tim this will be the second Rally that we are right next to each other









Don


----------



## Fire44

OK...who let those two side by side again.......

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Fire44 said:


> OK...who let those two side by side again.......
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]113303[/snapback]​


Watch out for trouble.....We may get ROWDY!!!!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Highlander96 said:


> Guess she didn't read the list.........
> 
> I am COMING!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]113240[/snapback]​


I understand that big boy. But the GW doesn't come into play for you on this journey.....and WE will  find a way to get around it on OUR journey. SOOOOOOOO, now its YOUR turn to figure out how to get around it coming East and get you a** up HERE!


----------



## johnp

Woof take the Mass Pike to I-84 and follow that into PA. It beats the hell out of 95 thru CT and NY.

John


----------



## Highlander96

wolfwood said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess she didn't read the list.........
> 
> I am COMING!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]113240[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that big boy. But the GW doesn't come into play for you on this journey.....and WE will  find a way to get around it on OUR journey. SOOOOOOOO, now its YOUR turn to figure out how to get around it coming East and get you a** up HERE!
> [snapback]113310[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'll be there with my Slayer t-shirt on and my credentials in my pocket..........
















Tim


----------



## Lady Di

Looks like we are going to have to pass as we just get back from Maine the weekend before, and DH often has to work weekends during certain parst of the year. If the Thanksgiving weekend looks good, we may camp somewhere then.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

My magic will be worked, just give me a day or two. I am working nights, and have finally gotten some good weather to get the grass cut during the day, and the mower died. Now I'm gonna need a combine to harvest the lawn...









Actually, got a mower yesterday, and finished cutting today, so hopefully, tomorrow I will be able to get the new map posted. I will work on it in the morning and hopefully get it posted before I go into work tomorrow night.

Tim


----------



## Thor

I checked with work and I am good to go. DW just needs to hear back from her work.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

We"ll keep our fingers crossed Thor









Don


----------



## rsg99

Just joined the group and I am in







...Please put me down for H8 ! Looking forward to meeting everybody !!!
Rob


----------



## RizFam

*Oct 20-22-06

http://www.otterlake.com/

1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G-18- Luv2Camp*
*
H2 -H14 - Thor --







hoping you can make it







*

Tami


----------



## huntr70

UPDATED.....










Steve


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> UPDATED.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]113615[/snapback]​


Hey! Where are the Zimmermans????


----------



## RizFam

> Moosegut Posted Today, 05:43 PM
> Hey! Where are the Zimmermans????


----------



## HootBob

rsg99 said:


> Just joined the group and I am in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Please put me down for H8 ! Looking forward to meeting everybody !!!
> Rob
> [snapback]113566[/snapback]​


Glad you can join us for the Rally after just joining the site









Don


----------



## Fire44

rsg99 that is great...you are just across the street from me....

Gary


----------



## RizFam

OK, who would like to take charge of the Pot Luck..........any takers?









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> OK, who would like to take charge of the Pot Luck..........any takers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]114042[/snapback]​


I volunteer to do it when the time comes

John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, who would like to take charge of the Pot Luck..........any takers?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]114042[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteer to do it when the time comes
> 
> John
> [snapback]114043[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You are such a good sport.







I will bring a main course this time.
I'll also help if no one else volunteers.

Tami


----------



## luv2camp

I'd also be glad to help out with the pot luck dinner.


----------



## wolfwood

luv2camp said:


> I'd also be glad to help out with the pot luck dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]114063[/snapback]​


Us, too....just don't know what that means.......


----------



## luv2camp

Snagged...















I thought I'd just be able to help EAT the pot luck dinner!









I guess I can MAKE a dish







or two


----------



## Lady Di

I had pretty well ruled us out on this one, but DH said that he should be able to get replacements if they are scheduled to work that weekend, so, once again we are in H-2.


----------



## huntr70

Lady Di said:


> I had pretty well ruled us out on this one, but DH said that he should be able to get replacements if they are scheduled to work that weekend, so, once again we are in H-2.
> [snapback]114401[/snapback]​


Nice to have you aboard again!!!

Steve


----------



## huntr70

That leaves only 1 space in H section!!! Come on, any takers....???

Thor???









Steve


----------



## Lady Di

When I called they only gave me H-2 as an option. Don't know if there is anyone else or not.

Thanks Huntr. Every weekend except holiday ones are like this. If they are scheduled, there better be a quallified body there. Fortunately, he has some people who are pretty regular for him, but there are times when he works 7 days, then the new week starts all over, so it can be 5, 6, 12... whatever till he gets a day off.


----------



## HootBob

Alrright We have all of the H loop









Don


----------



## Thor

I will be a last minute type of attender on this rally. DW is not sure if we are up to travelling to Twin Mountain for 9-10hrs each way followed by another 9-10hrs weekend trip 2 weeks later. If the 1st 9-10hrs drive goes well, we will be there. Working on DW to make it a long weekend / last camping trip of the year. The good news is that the kids want to go.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Sure hope you'll all make it to Otter Lake
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Thor









Don


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> That leaves only 1 space in H section!!! Come on, any takers....???
> 
> Thor???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]114424[/snapback]​


I don't think so Steve?
When I called they said there were 14 of 15 sites available & it looks as though we already have 14 in H-Loop ...............do ya think it could be Zimmerman again?









Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves only 1 space in H section!!!Â Come on, any takers....???
> 
> Thor???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]114424[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so Steve?
> When I called they said there were 14 of 15 sites available & it looks as though we already have 14 in H-Loop ...............do ya think it could be Zimmerman again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]117159[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think we had taken care of that the first time..









I guess the H-14 site was prebooked then....I sure hope for their sake that they own an Outback......
















Either that, or they will want one by the time we leave!!!









Steve


----------



## HootBob

We will see Steve









Don


----------



## Thor

I still haven't ruled this rally out. I will need everyone's help at the Twin Mountain rally.









Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> I still haven't ruled this rally out. I will need everyone's help at the Twin Mountain rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]117696[/snapback]​


You Got It









Tami


----------



## huntr70

Don,

Was just back at Schaeffer's talking to Chris about the rallys...

He wants to know the details of this trip in October...he may book a site and come up in one of the new Outback units.

I'll get everything together and get the info to him.

He's out of Outbacker.com cards too....









Steve


----------



## Lady Di

Tell him we all want to see the new 5er.


----------



## HootBob

That is cool Steve
I guess I have to make up some more cards for him then

Don


----------



## GeoWalls

We are thinking we want to join in the Fun. Not sure what kind of spot they might have available, but will call and see if we can work it into our plans. Would like to join an earlier rally but can't work Luray, or Niagara Falls into our plans for this summer. Jeff


----------



## Fire44

It would be great if you can join!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> I still haven't ruled this rally out. I will need everyone's help at the Twin Mountain rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]117696[/snapback]​


I as in the same predicament, Thor ...albeit our mileage will be a bit lower. I had already had to convince KB to go to the Twin Mtn Rally ..."Hey, we live in the same state. How can we NOT go and still show our faces on this Forum?" I won that one and counted myself lucky for that. Then Don and Gary and Tim and Dawn and Peg and Tami and ...... started begging. You know how pathetic that is? Maybe but it sure worked on KB. I'll bet it'll work wonders for you too. We'll add our 2 voices to the mix on your behalf and see what we can do









'course, it could cost a tin or 2 of Tim's


----------



## Thor

I will bring the java.









Thor


----------



## RizFam

GeoWalls said:


> We are thinking we want to join in the Fun. Not sure what kind of spot they might have available, but will call and see if we can work it into our plans. Would like to join an earlier rally but can't work Luray, or Niagara Falls into our plans for this summer. Jeff
> [snapback]119189[/snapback]​


Great! Fingers crossed that you will be able to join us









Tami


----------



## RizFam

> wolfwood Posted Yesterday, 11:54 PM
> 
> Then Don and Gary and Tim and Dawn and Peg and Tami and ...... started begging. *You know how pathetic that is?* Maybe but it sure worked on KB. I'll bet it'll work wonders for you too. We'll add our 2 voices to the mix on your behalf and see what we can do


Call what ever you like Wolf, I call it a Victory









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

Wolfwood,

It worked, didn't it?


----------



## GeoWalls

Just got off the phone with Otter Lake. We have reserved J-21 just across the tennis courts.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good, can t wait to go either


----------



## tdvffjohn

huntr70 said:


> Steve
> [snapback]114424[/snapback]​


GeoWalls is in.

This sure grew fast









In Oct the campfire will feel real good with a beverage


----------



## RizFam

GeoWalls said:


> Just got off the phone with Otter Lake. We have reserved J-21 just across the tennis courts.
> [snapback]119453[/snapback]​


Excellent news Jeff








We were in J-19 for the May rally & it was very convenient to walk across the tennis courts & cut through someone's campsite. Glad you will be joining us









Tami


----------



## RizFam

OK, that makes 16 Outbackers ..........Very Cool Everyone









Steve, maybe we could convince John to make a nice home brew for this Rally?







We could work on him over the weekend.









Tami


----------



## huntr70

Updated----


















Steve


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> OK, that makes 16 Outbackers ..........Very Cool Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, maybe we could convince John to make a nice home brew for this Rally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could work on him over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]119489[/snapback]​


There is actually 17.....Luv2Camp is on the other map.

Yes Tami....I think John should make a nice Outbacker Lager
















Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that makes 16 OutbackersÂ ..........Very Cool EveryoneÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> Steve, maybe we could convince John to make a nice home brew for this Rally?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could work on him over the weekend.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]119489[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There is actually 17.....Luv2Camp is on the other map.
> 
> Yes Tami....I think John should make a nice Outbacker Lager
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]119493[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No, I counted them in, they are on your map under Hatcity









OK, then let's apply the pressure & then he'll have to make some









Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> No, I counted them in, they are on your map under Hatcity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119496[/snapback]​


You are right...I forgot I put them on both maps









Steve


----------



## RizFam

I just realized that Wolfie & Tim will be on both sides of the stranger in 
H-14 .........hmmmmm hope they like the bagpipes ?.............























Tami


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> I just realized that Wolfie & Tim will be on both sides of the stranger in
> H-14 .........hmmmmm hope they like the bagpipes ?.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119591[/snapback]​










heeheeheeheeheehee


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Updated----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]119491[/snapback]​


*BUT, WHERE IS ZIMMERMAN?????*


----------



## HootBob

Hopefully not there that weekend









Don


----------



## huntr70

The bunch of us that were at Lake-in-Wood this weekebd were discussing a slight mod







for the potluck in Otter Lake.

How would everyone feel about having a pig roast and just bringing sides and desserts??

We of course would need to check with the campground, but we all felt it would be pretty neat to do.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve like I said works for us








You're going to call them to see if it's alright, Right









Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Steve like I said works for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to call them to see if it's alright, Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120500[/snapback]​


Yes.....I'll call them tomorrow!!!

Steve


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> The bunch of us that were at Lake-in-Wood this weekebd were discussing a slight mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the potluck in Otter Lake.
> 
> How would everyone feel about having a pig roast and just bringing sides and desserts??
> 
> We of course would need to check with the campground, but we all felt it would be pretty neat to do.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]120499[/snapback]​


Oooooh, now you're talkin. Are you thinkin of digging a pit in the middle or maybe bringing a half of a 55 gallon drum barbecue?


----------



## Highlander96

I thought Leon said they had a towable.....

What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on? Or.....Are we going to stay up all night????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC

Never saw this thread before. I will look for a spot. I most likely will be hear all winter but another weekend in Otter lake couldn't hurt. Only about 45 minutes from the house.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> I thought Leon said they had a towable.....
> 
> What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on?Â Or.....Are we going to stay up all night????
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]120557[/snapback]​


Leon's wife uncle has a towable pig roaster

Don

PS Mike that would be great if you can get a spot
Lets us know how you make out

Don


----------



## Moosegut

Highlander96 said:


> What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on?
> [snapback]120557[/snapback]​


That's a moderator's job if ever I heard of one.


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on?
> [snapback]120557[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's a moderator's job if ever I heard of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120665[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Scott getting up at 6 am is my limit
















Don


----------



## huntr70

Moosegut said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on?
> [snapback]120557[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's a moderator's job if ever I heard of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120665[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah...and with 2 of them there, one can start the pig and the other can start the coffee!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

HootBob said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on?
> [snapback]120557[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's a moderator's job if ever I heard of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120665[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scott getting up at 6 am is my limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120669[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Maybe if we tell Don its the pigs birthday, we can get him up earlier


----------



## luv2camp

Count us in for the pig roast!


----------



## NJMikeC

OK so I am in , got Site J20.

3rd weekend of October should be peak color or maybe just a little past. Otter Lake isn't the top of the Poconos and the higher elevations go to peak color a week ahead.

Don't know if anybody bird hunts, I do!

I would be glad to act as a guide as I know the area pretty well. Grouse would be the quarry or maybe even turkeys but have to check the seasons.

see ya,
Mike


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> OK so I am in , got Site J20.
> 
> 3rd weekend of October should be peak color or maybe just a little past. Otter Lake isn't the top of the Poconos and the higher elevations go to peak color a week ahead.
> 
> Don't know if anybody bird hunts, I do!
> 
> I would be glad to act as a guide as I know the area pretty well. Grouse would be the quarry or maybe even turkeys but have to check the seasons.
> 
> see ya,
> Mike
> [snapback]120748[/snapback]​


Cool, the more the merrier








I'm sure Steve will update the list as soon as he sees this. There are a few hunters among the group.

Tami


----------



## Highlander96

NJMikeC said:


> OK so I am in , got Site J20.
> 
> 3rd weekend of October should be peak color or maybe just a little past. Otter Lake isn't the top of the Poconos and the higher elevations go to peak color a week ahead.
> 
> Don't know if anybody bird hunts, I do!
> 
> I would be glad to act as a guide as I know the area pretty well. Grouse would be the quarry or maybe even turkeys but have to check the seasons.
> 
> see ya,
> Mike
> [snapback]120748[/snapback]​


I do bird hunt. We'll have to see what is happening. I could be in for a hunt.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on?
> [snapback]120557[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's a moderator's job if ever I heard of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120665[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scott getting up at 6 am is my limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120669[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if we tell Don its the pigs birthday, we can get him up earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120674[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Okay John. I actually laughed out loud on that one. That was pretty good.


----------



## Thor

I am now starting to LMAO.









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I forgot to ask is......who is going to get up at 4:30 to put it on?
> [snapback]120557[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's a moderator's job if ever I heard of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120665[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scott getting up at 6 am is my limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120669[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if we tell Don its the pigs birthday, we can get him up earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120674[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay John. I actually laughed out loud on that one. That was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120831[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That was really funny John















I'll give you an A+ for that one









Don

PS That's great NJMikeC glad to have you join us


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve like I said works for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to call them to see if it's alright, Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120500[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....I'll call them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]120550[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey Steve,

Did you get a chance to call Otter Lake regarding the Pig Roast?

Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve like I said works for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to call them to see if it's alright, Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120500[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....I'll call them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]120550[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> Did you get a chance to call Otter Lake regarding the Pig Roast?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]121171[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

At this point, I have a call in and she said she thinks it would be Ok. She is going to call me back by 4 PM today, after she talks to the grounds keeper to make sure.









Steve


----------



## huntr70

Updated....

Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve like I said works for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to call them to see if it's alright, Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120500[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....I'll call them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]120550[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> Did you get a chance to call Otter Lake regarding the Pig Roast?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]121171[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, I have a call in and she said she thinks it would be Ok. She is going to call me back by 4 PM today, after she talks to the grounds keeper to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]121266[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

YAY .........








Fingers crossed

Tami


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve like I said works for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to call them to see if it's alright, Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120500[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....I'll call them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]120550[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> Did you get a chance to call Otter Lake regarding the Pig Roast?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]121171[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, I have a call in and she said she thinks it would be Ok. She is going to call me back by 4 PM today, after she talks to the grounds keeper to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]121266[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]121269[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Mine are crossed too









Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve like I said works for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to call them to see if it's alright, Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120500[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....I'll call them tomorrow!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]120550[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> Did you get a chance to call Otter Lake regarding the Pig Roast?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]121171[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, I have a call in and she said she thinks it would be Ok. She is going to call me back by 4 PM today, after she talks to the grounds keeper to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]121266[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]121269[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are crossed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]121393[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Poor Hog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob

What you mean poor hog
Poor us we have to wait till Oct.









Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> What you mean poor hog
> Poor us we have to wait till Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]121400[/snapback]​

































Nothing like warming your hands over the scalder!!!!!!


----------



## huntr70

OK....got the message from Otter Lake....

We are good to go if that is what we want to do.
















Steve


----------



## HootBob

Alright Steve you the man
I can taste that hog now:essen:

Don


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> OK....got the message from Otter Lake....
> 
> We are good to go if that is what we want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]121414[/snapback]​


----------



## PDX_Doug

Now that's a Bar-B-Q!








You pull that as a double, RizFam?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

What a Q









I will drive down and get it myself









Thor


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> Now that's a Bar-B-Q!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pull that as a double, RizFam?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]121438[/snapback]​


OH NO Doug,









That is what most pig's are roasted in around here, I just snagged that photo from the internet ....







I believe we will be using a similar roaster at the rally?

Have a Good Day,
Tami


----------



## huntr70

I guess the next thing to do is determine how many parties are actually interested in this idea.

I guess a count to see if this is worthwhile is in order, then we can see what size pig, if we can even get the roaster, etc.

I'm good to go, anyone else???

Steve


----------



## RizFam

*List for Pig Roast *

Hootbob
Huntr70
Kernfour
Thurston
Highlander96
RizFam
Moosegut
tdvffjohn
luv2camp
HatCityHoseHauler
Fire44 
Thor

Post if you are interested & I'll add your name to the list.

If this preliminary list is incorrect please let me know.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## kernfour

Well everyone, we called my uncle to check on the pig and the roaster....

Annnnnnnnd









He said

Sure, no problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









He will coordinate with us as we get closer as to how many people and how and when we will get it there.

There's a pig approx. 40 lbs and growing at the near by farm.

Wendy & Leon


----------



## HootBob

That's great Leon can't wait









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

What ever you folks decide is good with us....pork is one of my favorite foods....as if you all couldn't tell.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

kernfour said:


> Well everyone, we called my uncle to check on the pig and the roaster....
> 
> Annnnnnnnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said
> 
> Sure, no problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will coordinate with us as we get closer as to how many people and how and when we will get it there.
> 
> There's a pig approx. 40 lbs and growing at the near by farm.
> 
> Wendy & Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121734[/snapback]​


YIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
















Thanks Leon!









Tami


----------



## Fire44

Pork and beer and camping and friends...........

Sounds good to me!!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut

kernfour said:


> There's a pig approx. 40 lbs and growing at the near by farm.
> [snapback]121734[/snapback]​


Ahhhhh, don't tell me its name - I won't be able eat something with a name. Well, yes I will, but with each piece going down I'll be thinking, "There goes another piece of Babe."


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> kernfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pig approx. 40 lbs and growing at the near by farm.
> [snapback]121734[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, don't tell me its name - I won't be able eat something with a name. Well, yes I will, but with each piece going down I'll be thinking, "There goes andother piece of Babe."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121844[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Babe
So like a good enough name for me









Don


----------



## Thor

Count us in as well as long as we are there. Unfortunately we will know about 2 weeks before the rally.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

List for Pig Roast Updated

Hootbob
Huntr70
Kernfour
Thurston
Highlander96
RizFam
Moosegut
tdvffjohn
luv2camp
HatCityHoseHauler
Fire44 
Thor
LadyDi


----------



## Lady Di

Count us in also. I'll be salivating all summer.


----------



## RizFam

*
Date ...Oct 20-22-06

http://www.otterlake.com/

1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 
H2- LadyDi
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G18- Luv2Camp
J20 - NJMikeC
J21- GeoWalls

Total 17 --- *


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> kernfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pig approx. 40 lbs and growing at the near by farm.
> [snapback]121734[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, don't tell me its name - I won't be able eat something with a name. Well, yes I will, but with each piece going down I'll be thinking, "There goes another piece of Babe."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]121844[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That'll do, Pig...uh, Moose...uh....what the heck? I'll be we're all gonna be thinking (and hearing) that anyway .... and smiling the whole time!

WOW!!! A Pig roast (and fresh, too! Can't beat fresh pork!!!!!) Been gone for a while and look what you've all done! Maybe I should bow out again for bit more and see what happens. Good job, all - may not be able to keep KB AWAY from future Rallies, now.


----------



## rsg99

All,

Add us to the list !! Who can say no to Pork fat? Port Fat Rules !!! Anything else we should bring? (New here)

Rob


----------



## Fire44

Great we are up to 17!!!!!

Now according to BigBadBrain's "Terminology for Rallies" post (9/13/05), we have reached the MEGA rally status (as long as one of us drinks a beer!!!!). If we can get 8 more we can make it to the ULTIMATE MEGA GIGANTIC OUTBACKER RALLY!

Come on there has to be 8 more people that want to go camping in Oct!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood

Fire44 said:


> .... as long as one of us drinks a beer!!!!).
> Gary
> [snapback]121971[/snapback]​


no doubt, that'll be the tough part....


----------



## SharonAG

Hey we are in for pig too!!!
Sharon


----------



## wolfwood

Fire44 said:


> Come on there has to be 8 more people that want to go camping in Oct!!!!
> [snapback]121971[/snapback]​


I don't recall that they have to be OB owners, do they? OK, so maybe they have to be members. At least 1 of us will have a laptop with us....and it doesn't cost them anything to register. I'd let 8 of the other campers at the CG touch Puff...that should count for something, too, right? Besides, that family who will be camping between 2 bagpipers and the folks in the cabins across the way really should get some kind of recognition....let's make 'em honorary OB'ers for the weekend...that's at least 4 of the 8....if they have kids, its more. Then, of course, the CG Hosts should also be recognized ... Come on Gary! You're a creative guy!


----------



## Fire44

Maybe we can start a new classification for the rally, the Super Mega Rally!

15 or more Outbackers
At least one case of beer is drank
You have a pot luck dinner/lunch
You take a photo and post it on the site
And someone brings one farm animal to the rally! (eating the animal is optional)

Gary


----------



## rsg99

Just to clarify,

1 That is one case of beer PER Person
2 Pot luck PIG
3 And a photo of the whole group after items 1 and 2 above









Rob


----------



## wolfwood

rsg99 said:


> Just to clarify,
> 
> 1 That is one case of beer PER Person
> 2 Pot luck PIG
> 3 And a photo of the whole group after items 1 and 2 above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]121999[/snapback]​


I'm sure you understood him correctly


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> rsg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify,
> 
> 1 That is one case of beer PER Person
> 2 Pot luck PIG
> 3 And a photo of the whole group after items 1 and 2 above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]121999[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you understood him correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122001[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don't forget the rally must have at least one piper. Two is always better.









Tim


----------



## Thor

Love the pipes.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Love the pipes.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]122011[/snapback]​


Sure hope so, Thor.....'cuz there will be 2 sets around all weekend! Which site are you in? What time did you want that wake up call? Tim ... we need to plan this


----------



## Fire44

I heard that Thor likes to get up at 4:30 AM when camping!!!!

That way he can have coffee made for everyone.

Gary


----------



## RizFam

You guys are killin me .................


----------



## RizFam

*List for Pig Roast Updated

Hootbob
Huntr70
Kernfour
Thurston
Highlander96
RizFam
Moosegut
tdvffjohn
luv2camp
HatCityHoseHauler
Fire44 
Thor
LadyDi
SharonAG
Wolfie
rsg99*

Looks like PIG is the Meal Plan


----------



## tdvffjohn

Followed by a Pot Luck dessert table


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Followed by a Pot Luck dessert table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122082[/snapback]​


Yes John can't forget dessert









Don


----------



## GeoWalls

I'm all in for the Pig Roast and the case of beer!! And whatever else we can do.

Jeff


----------



## Thor

We haven't booked yet. DW isn't sure if she is up 2 8hrs drives for a camping trip a couple weeks apart. Twin Mountain rally we have made into along weekend and thinking about the same for this rally. Checking our work schedule to see if that will work.
I still have my fingers crossed.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Hope everything works out, So that you can make it
Sure would be nice
We'll keep our crossed also









Don


----------



## RizFam

Thor,

How about an extended weekend along with possibly the "Last" trip of the season, will DW go along with that concept?







I think you could sell her on that one









Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## RizFam

Pig Vote Updated

*Hootbob
Huntr70
Kernfour
Thurston
Highlander96
RizFam
Moosegut
tdvffjohn
luv2camp
HatCityHoseHauler
Fire44 
Thor
LadyDi
SharonAG
Wolfie
rsg99 
GeoWalls *

NJMikeC ...... You No like Pork ?







Or did I miss you?

tdvffJohn & luv2camp, 
How about spliting the group in two & half bring a dessert & half a side,







just my 2 cents









Tami


----------



## huntr70

How about a number count per "sign name"??

This would help with determining the size of the pig we need.

We are 4 total but only 3 would eat the pig, 1 being a 6 yr old and 1 12 yr old.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di

There will be 4 of us that weekend.


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> How about a number count per "sign name"??
> 
> This would help with determining the size of the pig we need.
> 
> We are 4 total but only 3 would eat the pig, 1 being a 6 yr old and 1 12 yr old.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]122383[/snapback]​


Good idea Steve,









We are 3 only 2 eating Pork.

Tami


----------



## Moosegut

Four here, and we're all pigging out.


----------



## rsg99

We are 2 here...

Rob


----------



## luv2camp

Pig eaters - 3 (possibly 2 more if I bring my parents with us)








Non Pig Eater - 1 (3 year old)









And I'm all for half the campers doing sides and half doing desserts. I've got great recipes for either a side or a dessert! WE are going to have SO much great food. I can feel it! Heck, I won't eat all day in anticipation/preparation for this!


----------



## RizFam

> Moosegut Posted Today, 08:28 AM
> Four here, and we're all pigging out.


Moosegut >>>>>














Pun intended











luv2camp said:


> Pig eaters - 3 (possibly 2 more if I bring my parents with us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non Pig Eater - 1 (3 year old)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm all for half the campers doing sides and half doing desserts. I've got great recipes for either a side or a dessert! WE are going to have SO much great food. I can feel it! Heck, I won't eat all day in anticipation/preparation for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122404[/snapback]​


Inaddition, we will also have to consider those who will not be eating the pig, & bring burgers, chicken & dogs?









Tami


----------



## HootBob

We have 6 for pig and 1 I doubt will eat it

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

4 total for us, but only 2 for the pig.

Tim


----------



## SharonAG

3 total for the Glashauser Family!!


----------



## NJMikeC

Hunter70 and RizFam,

Put me in for 2 on the pig, our kids are little and don't they would partake in it.

Mike


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> Hunter70 and RizFam,
> 
> Put me in for 2 on the pig, our kids are little and don't they would partake in it.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]122633[/snapback]​


OK Mike, you got it









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

2 adult, 2 kids for pig.

Half for dessert and half for sides sounds good.

What will this cost us per person?









John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> 2 adult, 2 kids for pig.
> 
> Half for dessert and half for sides sounds good.
> 
> What will this cost us per person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]122748[/snapback]​


John,

We'll have a better idea once we know the exact count for the pig. We discussed dividing the cost by all the members. So far it looks as though every member has people partaking in the Pig Eating. So, we will probably be dividing the Pig by 17.







Sound fair? Unless of course someone else has a better idea?

We had a couple of Pig Roasts in our back yard over the years & a suckling pig cost me $65. a few years ago. So the cost will depend on the size obviously. I guess Leon's uncle will tell us what size we need for the # of people.

Tami


----------



## Moosegut

I'm sure it will be under 10 bucks per family and that will include the sauces and spices and such.


----------



## HootBob

Sounds good to me
I'm ready









Don


----------



## GeoWalls

4 Pigs here. Dividing by family sounds OK also. We will bring a side or dessert. Is Beer a side or dessert??


----------



## Fire44

GeoWalls said:


> 4 Pigs here. Dividing by family sounds OK also. We will bring a side or dessert. Is Beer a side or dessert??
> [snapback]123052[/snapback]​


BOTH!!!


----------



## Lady Di

There are 3 of us, and my mother is planning to visit during that time so will likely be 4 of us. All pig eaters.


----------



## RizFam

Just a Freindly Bump for any NE Newbies, that might be interested in joining us









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Sorry - missed the Pig/No Pig Count thingy -

2 adults for Pig (and 2 dogs on clean-up







)

I've got an awesome coleslw recipe that makes LOTS (in fact, I've never made more than a 1/2-batch & easily fed 10 with left-overs) .... I guess that's a "side".


----------



## HootBob

Sounds good wolfie
I have to check with Peg and see what we are making for a side or desert

Don


----------



## NJMikeC

If my mother in law is still around (she is from Bejing) I might get her to do some home made dumplings.

Authentic Chinese food blows away what us Americans think is Chinese food!


----------



## wolfwood

NJMikeC said:


> If my mother in law is still around (she is from Bejing) I might get her to do some home made dumplings.
> 
> Authentic Chinese food blows away what us Americans think is Chinese food!
> [snapback]127912[/snapback]​


YES! YES! YES!  Beg - plead - whatever it takes! OMG - REAL Chinese food at an Outbacker's Rally! NOW THAT'S LIVIN' LARGE!!!!!


----------



## HootBob

That would be awesome Mike









Don


----------



## CKCS

RizFam said:


> Just a Freindly Bump for any NE Newbies, that might be interested in joining us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]126611[/snapback]​


 action 
My husband and I would love to join you all. We are newbies. (Got our Outback this summer.)

I'm going to call and get a campsite and will let you all know what number. Then you can count two of us in on the pig roast.


----------



## RizFam

CKCS said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a Freindly Bump for any NE Newbies, that might be interested in joining usÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]126611[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> action
> My husband and I would love to join you all. We are newbies. (Got our Outback this summer.)
> 
> I'm going to call and get a campsite and will let you all know what number. Then you can count two of us in on the pig roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130854[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Great Sharon let us know how you make out. sunny

Tami


----------



## CKCS

Ok just got off the phone with Otter Lake and made our reservations and we are on site J21 with full hookup.







Count is in on the pig!







We will bring a side to share! Can't wait to meet you all.

Sharon


----------



## wolfwood

CKCS said:


> Ok just got off the phone with Otter Lake and made our reservations and we are on site J21 with full hookup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count is in on the pig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will bring a side to share! Can't wait to meet you all.
> 
> Sharon
> [snapback]130860[/snapback]​


YEAH!

Good to hear from you again, Sharon!!


----------



## RizFam

CKCS said:


> Ok just got off the phone with Otter Lake and made our reservations and we are on site J21 with full hookup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count is in on the pig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will bring a side to share! Can't wait to meet you all.
> 
> Sharon
> [snapback]130860[/snapback]​


Yaaaaay







the Par-Taaaaay just keep getting bigger & better









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Wait a minute did I miss something








Here is the list:

http://www.otterlake.com/

1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 
H2- LadyDi
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G18- Luv2Camp
J20 - NJMikeC
J21 GeoWalls

Total 17 ---

How can you be in the same site as GeoWalls ?









Tami


----------



## HootBob

That's Great Sharon








But it sounds like there is a site conflict
Someone better call and double check their sites

Don


----------



## RizFam

http://www.otterlake.com/

1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 
H2- LadyDi
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G18- Luv2Camp
J20 - NJMikeC
J21 GeoWalls








J21 CKCS

Total 18 ---


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> http://www.otterlake.com/
> 
> 1 800 345-1369
> 1 570 223-0123
> 
> H1- Huntr70
> H2- LadyDi
> H3- Moosegut
> H4- tdvffjohn
> H5- Highlander
> H6- Hootbob
> H7- SharonAG
> H8- rsg99
> H9- RizFam
> H10- Fire44
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood
> H15- Hatcity
> G18- Luv2Camp
> J20 - NJMikeC
> J21 GeoWalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J21 CKCS
> 
> Total 18 ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130934[/snapback]​


I was going to update the map and just noticed the same thing....

I'll wait until it gets straightened out to update....

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You guys are going to have a blast. What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.

Makes me want to rode trip...


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guys are going to have a blast. What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​


Go for it Jim
We would be happy to have you

Don


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guys are going to have a blast. What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​


Hey O/C.....it can only be a little further than for us







...then factor in that we've got to get past NYC & NJ....and I think you've got the choice route. See ya' there!


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast.Â What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey O/C.....it can only be a little further than for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then factor in that we've got to get past NYC & NJ....and I think you've got the choice route. See ya' there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131290[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wolfie, you don't have to go into NYC and NJ....just come down I 84 and then 209...it will drop you right into Marshall's Creek.

That's the way we went to Maine last year.....just heading North instead of South









Steve


----------



## wolfwood

huntr70 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast.Â What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey O/C.....it can only be a little further than for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then factor in that we've got to get past NYC & NJ....and I think you've got the choice route. See ya' there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131290[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolfie, you don't have to go into NYC and NJ....just come down I 84 and then 209...it will drop you right into Marshall's Creek.
> 
> That's the way we went to Maine last year.....just heading North instead of South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131420[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve

<sshhh








I really did know that... but that's not gonna help get O/C here now, is it?







>


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast.Â What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey O/C.....it can only be a little further than for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then factor in that we've got to get past NYC & NJ....and I think you've got the choice route. See ya' there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131290[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolfie, you don't have to go into NYC and NJ....just come down I 84 and then 209...it will drop you right into Marshall's Creek.
> 
> That's the way we went to Maine last year.....just heading North instead of South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131420[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steve
> 
> <sshhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really did know that... but that's not gonna help get O/C here now, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> [snapback]131425[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 shy shy oops shy shy








Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast.Â What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey O/C.....it can only be a little further than for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then factor in that we've got to get past NYC & NJ....and I think you've got the choice route. See ya' there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131290[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolfie, you don't have to go into NYC and NJ....just come down I 84 and then 209...it will drop you right into Marshall's Creek.
> 
> That's the way we went to Maine last year.....just heading North instead of South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131420[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steve
> 
> <sshhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really did know that... but that's not gonna help get O/C here now, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> [snapback]131425[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shy shy oops shy shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131427[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Way to go Steve you spoiled it









Don


----------



## outback21

I considered joining you all there for a minute, but I see that the average high that time of year is 55 and the average low is 35, so I would never be able to get my wife near the place. We're usually winterized by then anyway. But - you'all have fun!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

outback21 said:


> I considered joining you all there for a minute, but I see that the average high that time of year is 55 and the average low is 35, so I would never be able to get my wife near the place. We're usually winterized by then anyway. But - you'all have fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131524[/snapback]​


Hey, somebody else from CT. I'm not alone anymore.....Yippe!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast.Â What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey O/C.....it can only be a little further than for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then factor in that we've got to get past NYC & NJ....and I think you've got the choice route. See ya' there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131290[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolfie, you don't have to go into NYC and NJ....just come down I 84 and then 209...it will drop you right into Marshall's Creek.
> 
> That's the way we went to Maine last year.....just heading North instead of South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131420[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steve
> 
> <sshhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really did know that... but that's not gonna help get O/C here now, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> [snapback]131425[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shy shy oops shy shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131427[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to go Steve you spoiled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]131476[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Darn......

I guess I get the tail of the pig now.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast.Â What a great list of Outbackers.com members going.
> 
> Makes me want to rode trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131139[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey O/C.....it can only be a little further than for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then factor in that we've got to get past NYC & NJ....and I think you've got the choice route. See ya' there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131290[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wolfie, you don't have to go into NYC and NJ....just come down I 84 and then 209...it will drop you right into Marshall's Creek.
> 
> That's the way we went to Maine last year.....just heading North instead of South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131420[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steve
> 
> <sshhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really did know that... but that's not gonna help get O/C here now, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> [snapback]131425[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shy shy oops shy shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131427[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to go Steve you spoiled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]131476[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn......
> 
> I guess I get the tail of the pig now.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]131581[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL















Don


----------



## wolfwood

outback21 said:


> I considered joining you all there for a minute, but I see that the average high that time of year is 55 and the average low is 35, so I would never be able to get my wife near the place. We're usually winterized by then anyway. But - you'all have fun!!


outback21 - I grew up in Norwalk...and now live in NH. The weather is almost identical...I did say "almost".


----------



## HootBob

outback21 said:


> I considered joining you all there for a minute, but I see that the average high that time of year is 55 and the average low is 35, so I would never be able to get my wife near the place. We're usually winterized by then anyway. But - you'all have fun!!


Sorry to hear that
We make a mean campfire

Don


----------



## Fire44

HootBob said:


> I considered joining you all there for a minute, but I see that the average high that time of year is 55 and the average low is 35, so I would never be able to get my wife near the place. We're usually winterized by then anyway. But - you'all have fun!!


Sorry to hear that
We make a mean campfire

Don
[/quote]

Just ask the Security guy!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I don't know if it was the fire itself, or the fact that we had 3 fire rings stacked on one another to contain it......


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> I considered joining you all there for a minute, but I see that the average high that time of year is 55 and the average low is 35, so I would never be able to get my wife near the place. We're usually winterized by then anyway. But - you'all have fun!!


Sorry to hear that
We make a mean campfire

Don
[/quote]

Here's the proof:









Tami


----------



## CKCS

I called the campground again yesterday and verified my site number and they told me again J21.







I guess they'll stick us them someplace


----------



## GeoWalls

I've been on vacation for the last week so I missed that they have our site double booked. I'll call them and see what I can find out also. I just looked at my confirmation also, but it doesn't give a site #.

Jeff


----------



## RizFam

GeoWalls said:


> I've been on vacation for the last week so I missed that they have our site double booked. I'll call them and see what I can find out also. I just looked at my confirmation also, but it doesn't give a site #.
> 
> Jeff


Good Luck Jeff!

Tami


----------



## prevish gang

Called today and booked in. We are in J-14. Whoooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!

Can't pass up a good pig roast.

Don, Darlene and the boys


----------



## wolfwood

prevish gang said:


> Called today and booked in. We are in J-14. Whoooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't pass up a good pig roast.
> 
> Don, Darlene and the boys


EXCELLENT!!! See what a good chat will do?


----------



## prevish gang

wolfwood said:


> Called today and booked in. We are in J-14. Whoooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't pass up a good pig roast.
> 
> Don, Darlene and the boys


EXCELLENT!!! See what a good chat will do?








[/quote]

You convinced me Judi. Thanks for a push in the right direction.

P.S. The DH doesn't know he will be in PA in Oct yet.









Darlene


----------



## GeoWalls

Ok, I got ahold of Otter Lake and I guess I misunderstood them or they misspoke. But we are in J22. Can't wait all this talk of Pig Roast is makin me hungry!!

Jeff


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> HI action
> 
> As we were leaving Otter Lake CG on Sunday, I was told that they have available weekends in Sept. Is anyone intersted in going back the *weekend of
> Sept 15--17? *If so, lets get right on it so we could all be together. Don't know if I really enjoyed being ...... "Out Of The Loop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> 
> *
> Date decided on....Oct 20-22-06
> 
> http://www.otterlake.com/
> 
> 1 800 345-1369
> 1 570 223-0123
> 
> H1- Huntr70
> H2- LadyDi
> H3- Moosegut
> H4- tdvffjohn
> H5- Highlander
> H6- Hootbob
> H7- SharonAG
> H8- rsg99
> H9- RizFam
> H10- Fire44
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood
> H15- Hatcity
> G18- Luv2Camp
> J14- prevish gang
> J20 - NJMikeC
> J21-CKCS
> J22-GeoWalls
> 
> Total 19 ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, are we at Mega Rally Status Yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HootBob

I was at my dealer today
And they said they are coming and might bring to campers
But they said they only want to hang out and meet our Family and chat
And if anyone wanted to see the 5er and the other one they can 
And they are not coming to sell anything
But wanted me to ask if anyone had a problem with it
And if so they would not come up
So let me know how you all feel about it

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

They need to check with the campground. Back in May, Garick RV wanted to bring a few units down, but Otter Lake would not let them. They said something about no space, or something along those lines.

Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> They need to check with the campground. Back in May, Garick RV wanted to bring a few units down, but Otter Lake would not let them. They said something about no space, or something along those lines.
> 
> Tim


The 2 guys are coming as they self not as a salesman

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

HootBob said:


> They need to check with the campground. Back in May, Garick RV wanted to bring a few units down, but Otter Lake would not let them. They said something about no space, or something along those lines.
> 
> Tim


The 2 guys are coming as they self not as a salesman

Don
[/quote]

Who cares how they come...as long as they bring along some free stuff


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> I was at my dealer today
> And they said they are coming and might bring to campers
> But they said they only want to hang out and meet our Family and chat
> And if anyone wanted to see the 5er and the other one they can
> And they are not coming to sell anything
> But wanted me to ask if anyone had a problem with it
> And if so they would not come up
> So let me know how you all feel about it
> 
> Don


Works for me. Perhaps breakfast or something?


----------



## prevish gang

Moosegut said:


> I was at my dealer today
> And they said they are coming and might bring to campers
> But they said they only want to hang out and meet our Family and chat
> And if anyone wanted to see the 5er and the other one they can
> And they are not coming to sell anything
> But wanted me to ask if anyone had a problem with it
> And if so they would not come up
> So let me know how you all feel about it
> 
> Don


Works for me. Perhaps breakfast or something?
[/quote]

Sounds good


----------



## luv2camp

It's fine with me too. I'd love to see the new 5th wheel. AND it's not like they are really "selling" anything to all of us - we already love our







Outbacks.

It's the rest of the campers in the campground that need to look out - 'cause we're comin'!


----------



## Lady Di

I'm fine with them coming. I'd like to see the 5er anyway.


----------



## Fire44

I would only have a problem with them coming if my DW is going to be there.........

She has been looking at 5th wheels for a month now!!! She doesn't need to look at them while we are camping....























I don't care if they want to come....if they can bring some of the new Outbacks that would be great!!!

Gary


----------



## huntr70

Ughhhh....

I see enough of Chris and all those new fancy smancy Outbacks every day...














Tell him to tow the pig roaster up too....

The more the merrier!!!

Steve


----------



## Not Yet

Okay we are in. Sight G-3 is as close to the action as they can get me. Not sure if DW is able to make it but the boys and I are in.

Jared


----------



## RizFam

Awesome Jared, glad to here it.







We still have some time so maybe your entire family will be able to attend fingers crossed.









Tami

Date decided on....Oct 20-22-06

http://www.otterlake.com/

1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 
H2- LadyDi
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G18- Luv2Camp
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC
J21- CKCS
J22- GeoWalls
G3- Not Yet

Total 20 ---








OK are we at Mega Rally Status Yet?

Tami


----------



## Not Yet

RizFam said:


> Awesome Jared, glad to here it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have some time so maybe your entire family will be able to attend fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> 
> Date decided on....Oct 20-22-06
> 
> http://www.otterlake.com/
> 
> 1 800 345-1369
> 1 570 223-0123
> 
> H1- Huntr70
> H2- LadyDi
> H3- Moosegut
> H4- tdvffjohn
> H5- Highlander
> H6- Hootbob
> H7- SharonAG
> H8- rsg99
> H9- RizFam
> H10- Fire44
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood
> H15- Hatcity
> G18- Luv2Camp
> J14- prevish gang
> J20 - NJMikeC
> J21- CKCS
> J22- GeoWalls
> G3- Not Yet
> 
> Total 20 ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK are we at Mega Rally Status Yet?
> 
> Tami


I wonder who has site H14? Maybe they will switch once they see that they are surrounded. Do I need to bring/do anything for the pig roast? I did not see a Pot luck list in the thread.

Jared


----------



## huntr70

Hey Jared, Good to see you can make it!!

There is no potluck list started yet, we'll get to that in due time









Steve


----------



## HootBob

Not Yet said:


> I wonder who has site H14? Maybe they will switch once they see that they are surrounded. Do I need to bring/do anything for the pig roast? I did not see a Pot luck list in the thread.
> 
> Jared


Maybe it's Thor and he's not telling us yet








Nothing was started yet on the Pot Luck

Don


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> I wonder who has site H14? Maybe they will switch once they see that they are surrounded. Do I need to bring/do anything for the pig roast? I did not see a Pot luck list in the thread.
> 
> Jared


Maybe it's Thor and he's not telling us yet








Nothing was started yet on the Pot Luck

Don
[/quote]
Nope. Some poor  very fortunate sole who was already booked. Sure hope he likes bagpipes 'cuz he'll be surrounded!


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> I wonder who has site H14? Maybe they will switch once they see that they are surrounded. Do I need to bring/do anything for the pig roast? I did not see a Pot luck list in the thread.
> 
> Jared


Maybe it's Thor and he's not telling us yet








Nothing was started yet on the Pot Luck

Don
[/quote]
Nope. Some poor  very fortunate sole who was already booked. Sure hope he likes bagpipes 'cuz he'll be surrounded!
[/quote]

I forgot about the bagpipes( poor soul)









Don


----------



## johnp

With the lake right there we could here tim's pipes almost at the office so pretty much the whole campground will here them









John


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> I wonder who has site H14? Maybe they will switch once they see that they are surrounded. Do I need to bring/do anything for the pig roast? I did not see a Pot luck list in the thread.
> 
> Jared


Maybe it's Thor and he's not telling us yet








Nothing was started yet on the Pot Luck

Don
[/quote]
Nope. Some poor  very fortunate sole who was already booked. Sure hope he likes bagpipes 'cuz he'll be surrounded!
[/quote]

I forgot about the bagpipes( poor soul)









Don
[/quote]

No Hootbob ................. You mean that Lucky









Tami


----------



## happycamper

To all who pressured us at the Rally you may get your wish!!

I suggested Otterlake to the group of friends we are supposed to be camping with that weekend and it was a hit. Campground can put our group of 5 in the "B" loop together. Can we join you all? Will you please adopt our non-Outbackin' friends for a weekend!?!?! Not sure if we'd wanna join the pig roast or not









I'll let you know when our plans are official.

Steph


----------



## tdvffjohn

Of course.....Campers is campers.


----------



## Fire44

happycamper said:


> To all who pressured us at the Rally you may get your wish!!
> 
> I suggested Otterlake to the group of friends we are supposed to be camping with that weekend and it was a hit. Campground can put our group of 5 in the "B" loop together. Can we join you all? Will you please adopt our non-Outbackin' friends for a weekend!?!?! Not sure if we'd wanna join the pig roast or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when our plans are official.
> 
> Steph


They will have to wear bright pink shirts so we can tell them from the Outbackers!!!!









Bring them all...the more the merrier!!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

Maybe S.O.B. shirts







........................................S ome O ther B rand


----------



## happycamper

You guys are too much!!!


----------



## HootBob

Sure they could join us Jim
Just tell them admission to the H loop is a case of beer each(just joking Jim)
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

No, he s not









OK....he is


----------



## Not Yet

Okay, they might be joking...But I'm not

Wait, I did not get a spot in the H loop.

The beer tax is only for non-outbacks, right?


----------



## wolfwood

Not Yet said:


> Okay, they might be joking...But I'm not
> 
> Wait, I did not get a spot in the H loop.
> 
> The beer tax is only for non-outbacks, right?


...and for any 'outside the H-loop" OBers who wish to gain admittance.... oh, wait, I'm sorry, Jared, that would mean you - huh? Let us get back to you on that - eh? Better bring the beer tho', just in case....


----------



## tdvffjohn

The beer tax is for Non-Outbacks


----------



## happycamper

Did I mention that the scout master who gave D.O. cooking tips is in this group????


----------



## camping479

We decided to join you guys, we'll be over in J-26 behind the tennis courts. You'll be able to check out the aluminum wheels we got from tdvffjohn







.

See you then!!

Mike


----------



## RizFam

Excellent News Mike!








Very happy to hear it









Tami









Date decided on....Oct 20-22-06

http://www.otterlake.com/

1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 
H2- LadyDi
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G18- Luv2Camp
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC
J21- CKCS
J22- GeoWalls
G3- Not Yet
J26 -camping 479

Total 21 --- Yipppeeeee








OK are we at Mega Rally Status Yet?

Steve we need you to update the Site Map









Tami


----------



## Fire44

Mike that is great....we are glad to have you coming!!!!!

Tami,

According to BigBadBrain's Terminology for Rallies, Dated Sept 13, 2005.

To achieve Mega Rally status you must have:
--Ten or more Outbackers present and
--A potluck dinner or lunch and
--You drink beer...............................(I got that one covered...I will take one for the team!!)

Now we are at 21 Outbackers.....if we can get 4 more to come........we will make it to the:

ULTIMATE MEGA GIGANTIC RALLY!!!

Come on there has to be 4 more Outbackers out there that want to come!!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam




----------



## HootBob

That's great Mike sure glad to hear you're joining us









Don


----------



## huntr70

New site map....

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Looks Great Steve, but you are missing, Not Yet- G3.

Tami


----------



## wolfwood

Fire44 said:


> Now we are at 21 Outbackers.....if we can get 4 more to come........we will make it to the:
> 
> ULTIMATE MEGA GIGANTIC RALLY!!!
> 
> Come on there has to be 4 more Outbackers out there that want to come!!!!
> 
> Gary


Gary, Seeker & Tadger are coming .....and I have an extra Outbackers sticker. Does it count if I put the sticker on their kennel? Its ok - - -we'll share our site with them.


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Now we are at 21 Outbackers.....if we can get 4 more to come........we will make it to the:
> 
> ULTIMATE MEGA GIGANTIC RALLY!!!
> 
> Come on there has to be 4 more Outbackers out there that want to come!!!!
> 
> Gary


Gary, Seeker & Tadger are coming .....and I have an extra Outbackers sticker. Does it count if I put the sticker on their kennel? Its ok - - -we'll share our site with them.
[/quote]

There ya Wolfie with your 2 four leggeds & my 2 that = 4 more Outbackers








Good thinkin Lincoln









Tami


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Now we are at 21 Outbackers.....if we can get 4 more to come........we will make it to the:
> 
> ULTIMATE MEGA GIGANTIC RALLY!!!
> 
> Come on there has to be 4 more Outbackers out there that want to come!!!!
> 
> Gary


Gary, Seeker & Tadger are coming .....and I have an extra Outbackers sticker. Does it count if I put the sticker on their kennel? Its ok - - -we'll share our site with them.
[/quote]

There ya Wolfie with your 2 four leggeds & my 2 that = 4 more Outbackers








Good thinkin Lincoln









Tami
[/quote]

Does that mean the both of you would buy another TT and book another site for the 4 legged friends









Don


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> New site map....
> 
> Steve


Steve,

The map looks great. I just wish to remind you though . . . . .

*NOT TO FORGET THE E.L.FUDGE COOKIES THIS TIME!!!!!*


----------



## happycamper

E.L. Fudge? I don't remember any E.L.F.'s @ Niagara?


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> E.L. Fudge? I don't remember any E.L.F.'s @ Niagara?


um - er - uh - I THINK that would be his point.

Not to worry, Moosegut! Even tho' you haven't yet arrived at Wolfwood for your summer job, the 4-leggeds will be happy to share their  cookies with you even if the EL Fundge Cookies don't arrive.


----------



## Moosegut

wolfwood said:


> Not to worry, Moosegut! Even tho' you haven't yet arrived at Wolfwood for your summer job, the 4-leggeds will be happy to share their  cookies with you even if the EL Fundge Cookies don't arrive.


Hmmmmm. Apparently I didn't make myself clear. I said I would not be coming until I received a contract for a *year-round position * and the caretaker's cottage was completed. Send pictures of the cottage along with the contract - remember, 4 bedrooms.


----------



## huntr70

happycamper said:


> E.L. Fudge? I don't remember any E.L.F.'s @ Niagara?


The ELFudges were there....they were at the potluck.

I even handed out full packages instead of having to haul them around all week.









Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> Not to worry, Moosegut! Even tho' you haven't yet arrived at Wolfwood for your summer job, the 4-leggeds will be happy to share their  cookies with you even if the EL Fundge Cookies don't arrive.


Hmmmmm. Apparently I didn't make myself clear. I said I would not be coming until I received a contract for a *year-round position * and the caretaker's cottage was completed. Send pictures of the cottage along with the contract - remember, 4 bedrooms.
[/quote]
yep - sounds like a sub-contractor speaking alright. Sorry bud. Job's been filled ... in fact, seems that PDX_Doug and egregg thought that "filling" was just exactly what needed to be done. But - not to worry - the 4-leggeds are happy to share their cookies anyway.


----------



## Moosegut

wolfwood said:


> Not to worry, Moosegut! Even tho' you haven't yet arrived at Wolfwood for your summer job, the 4-leggeds will be happy to share their  cookies with you even if the EL Fundge Cookies don't arrive.


Hmmmmm. Apparently I didn't make myself clear. I said I would not be coming until I received a contract for a *year-round position * and the caretaker's cottage was completed. Send pictures of the cottage along with the contract - remember, 4 bedrooms.
[/quote]
yep - sounds like a sub-contractor speaking alright. Sorry bud. Job's been filled ... in fact, seems that PDX_Doug and egregg thought that "filling" was just exactly what needed to be done. But - not to worry - the 4-leggeds are happy to share their cookies anyway.
[/quote]





















I was soooooooooo looking forward to riding around on the lawnmower.


----------



## wolfwood

Lawn Tractor is here waiting for you ANYTIME!


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Lawn Tractor is here waiting for you ANYTIME!


Umm....

Apparently Eric did not tell you about his trick for using an internal combustion engine as an espresso maker? It worked great!

for awhile.









I'm sure it's not a big thing Wolfie...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Lawn Tractor is here waiting for you ANYTIME!


Umm....

Apparently Eric did not tell you about his trick for using an internal combustion engine as an espresso maker? It worked great!

for awhile.









I'm sure it's not a big thing Wolfie...

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Nope, not to worry, Doug. Bought a new one - put an "alarm" on it that --- well - - - let's just say that Eric will notice it if he should have reason to set it off. Oh - and the insurance claim? Don't worry about that either. We've submitted it to Eric's carrier.


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> Oh - and the insurance claim? Don't worry about that either. We've submitted it to Eric's carrier.


Whew! That takes a load off!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> E.L. Fudge? I don't remember any E.L.F.'s @ Niagara?


The ELFudges were there....they were at the potluck.

I even handed out full packages instead of having to haul them around all week.









Steve
[/quote]

Yep I believe we got a box of them
Boy are they good









Don


----------



## dougdogs

Is there going to be a keg of Birch Beer??? We are going camping for the Adirondack Ballooning festival in September, but have not made plans for October. . . .Yet


----------



## tdvffjohn

If you come Doug, you wanna be in charge of the birch beer??


----------



## HootBob

Since Tim got us hooked into it so far we have got a 1/4 for Luray
now we're getting a 1/4 for Elkins and was going to bring 1/4 Otter Lake as well

Don


----------



## Fire44

Don do we need another class on the proper way to draw a draft, for the kids...you are never too young to learn!!!

Gary


----------



## luv2camp

Did someone say a keg of Birch Beer!?







We could be "forced" to drink a pitcher... or two...


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> Don do we need another class on the proper way to draw a draft, for the kids...you are never too young to learn!!!
> 
> Gary


OK Gary to will be your job then









Don


----------



## mtq

I am thinking about comming to the rally. Will most people stay Sunday night and leave Monday? Also will there be any 3 to 4 year old kids there?


----------



## Fire44

I think most people will be leaving on Sunday but you never know. I have to leave Sunday because Monday we have work, school, ect!!!

I'll be bringing a 7 year old. I am sure that there will be some younger kids there.

Hope to see you there!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam

mtq said:


> I am thinking about comming to the rally. Will most people stay Sunday night and leave Monday? Also will there be any 3 to 4 year old kids there?


WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM







Excellent starting off with a Rally









Yes, there will be children of all ages. I don't know if some people are staying till Monday, maybe








Please call the CG & tell them you are with our group, so they could try to put you as close as possible.
Post your site#, so I could add you to the list.

Tami


----------



## Highlander96

mtq said:


> I am thinking about comming to the rally. Will most people stay Sunday night and leave Monday? Also will there be any 3 to 4 year old kids there?


We will be there until Sunday. Work obligations require us to be home on Monday. We will have our 5 and 2 year olds with us and they love making new friends.

Hope to see you there!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mtq

I just made a reservation for Oct 20 21. We will be at site F3. It was the the only spot that we will fit on nearby to the H group. What do I need to bring?????????


----------



## RizFam

mtq said:


> I just made a reservation for Oct 20 21. We will be at site F3. It was the the only spot that we will fit on nearby to the H group. What do I need to bring?????????


Great News! We haven't gotten that far yet. Just keep an eye on this thread for future updates!

Glad you will be joining us









Tami

....Oct 20-22-06

http://www.otterlake.com/









1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 
H2- LadyDi
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G18- Luv2Camp
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC
J21-CKCS
J22-GeoWalls
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet
F3 - mtq

*Total 22 Families* ---








OK- we are the 2nd NE Mega Rally this year 









Tami


----------



## luv2camp

Looks like F3 is right across the road from us - we're on G18. We've got a 9YO girl and a 3.5YO girl who LOVES to make new friends.

I still can't believe how large this outing has gotten. I would think we'll start the pot-luck







planning some time after Labor Day. There was mention of half of the people bringing side dishes to compliment the pig roast and half the people bringing desserts. Either way, it's going to be A LOT of food and a ton of fun!


----------



## RizFam




----------



## huntr70




----------



## mtq

luv2camp said:


> Looks like F3 is right across the road from us - we're on G18. We've got a 9YO girl and a 3.5YO girl who LOVES to make new friends.
> 
> I still can't believe how large this outing has gotten. I would think we'll start the pot-luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planning some time after Labor Day. There was mention of half of the people bringing side dishes to compliment the pig roast and half the people bringing desserts. Either way, it's going to be A LOT of food and a ton of fun!


My daughter Morgan is 3.5 years..... she is always out to make a new friend. Son is 1 is just following her.


----------



## tdvffjohn

mtq said:


> I just made a reservation for Oct 20 21. We will be at site F3. It was the the only spot that we will fit on nearby to the H group. What do I need to bring?????????


Coffee for the morning, Beer for the afternoon


----------



## HootBob

WOW it's getting bigger the closer we get

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## G.G.Gator

I ready!
lets go camping! 

Greg


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> WOW it's getting bigger the closer we get


I'm not touching that one Don.


----------



## mtq

tdvffjohn said:


> I just made a reservation for Oct 20 21. We will be at site F3. It was the the only spot that we will fit on nearby to the H group. What do I need to bring?????????


Coffee for the morning, Beer for the afternoon















[/quote]
and Capt. Morgan for the evening?????/


----------



## Highlander96

[/quote]
and Capt. Morgan for the evening?????/
[/quote]

If you choose to stand around on one leg.........










Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam

mtq said:


> I just made a reservation for Oct 20 21. We will be at site F3. It was the the only spot that we will fit on nearby to the H group. What do I need to bring?????????


Coffee for the morning, Beer for the afternoon















[/quote]
and *Capt. Morgan * for the evening?????/
[/quote]








Bring it ON


----------



## wolfwood

WOW!  (I just looked at that map again) WHAT A SITE THAT CG IS GONNA BE !!!

-------------------------------------------

As for Capt. Morgan and standing around on one leg .......

Nope, Capt M. & I - we'll be in the LaFuma if you need us !!!!


----------



## Not Yet

and Capt. Morgan for the evening?????/
[/quote]

If you choose to stand around on one leg.........










Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

Too much CPT Morgan and I don't stand on either leg.....


----------



## HootBob

and Capt. Morgan for the evening?????/
[/quote]

If you choose to stand around on one leg.........










Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]

I'll sit Tim if you don't mind









Don


----------



## ali

Hope it's not too late to join the party.....

I've been following this thread since we joined, we love the Poconos, but I didn't want to tempt fate and book a site before we had the OB, so..... since we pur-chaaaaased the TT last night, I called Otter Lake this morning and they have us on site C1. I see it is a little further away than others but hopefully that won't hinder our fun.

So, it's am: coffee, pm: beer and Scotch over here in the evening - do I have that right??

Can't wait to put faces to names and see all your mods for real - we may need newbie tips too, so bear with us!

We'll be adding another 3.5yo girl to the mix (not to mention a 5.5yo girl, 7.5yo boy and 1.5 yo boy), sounds as though they will be plenty of new friends to keep them occupied.

Ali


----------



## RizFam

EXCELLENT NEWS


























H1- Huntr70 
H2- LadyDi
H3- Moosegut
H4- tdvffjohn
H5- Highlander
H6- Hootbob 
H7- SharonAG 
H8- rsg99
H9- RizFam 
H10- Fire44 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood
H15- Hatcity 
G18- Luv2Camp
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC
J21-CKCS
J22-GeoWalls
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet
F3 - mtq
C1 - Ali

Total 23 Families


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welcome Ali to the fun


----------



## HootBob

THats great ali








the more the merrier

Don


----------



## wolfwood

23 families - YAHOO!!!!!!  

This, alone, will carry me thru our fiscal quarter close !!!!! I AM SOOOOOO READY !!!!!!


----------



## Fire44

Ali, that is great...can't wait to meet you. We have a 7yo boy...he is always looking for more friends.

Gary


----------



## ali

Fire44 said:


> Ali, that is great...can't wait to meet you. We have a 7yo boy...he is always looking for more friends.
> 
> Gary


Oh perfect, Jake'll be thrilled - we may not see them all w/e (I always arm him with a walkie talkie - of course, now tuned to channel 10 - so we'll all know where they are!!)!

Ali


----------



## 3athlete

Hi Ali,

Welcome, we're all looking forward to meeting you and your family.

I'm all for the Cap'n and whatever else, but can someone tell me what is Birch Beer? Is it alcoholic or nonalcoholic? Hope I'm not soundin' too ignorant,







but you know I am a New Yorker at heart.









Thanks!


----------



## Highlander96

3alete said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Welcome, we're all looking forward to meeting you and your family.
> 
> I'm all for the Cap'n and whatever else, but can someone tell me what is Birch Beer? Is it alcoholic or nonalcoholic? Hope I'm not soundin' too ignorant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you know I am a New Yorker at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Just what it says, Claire.....

It is N/A beer that is brewed from the roots of birch trees. It is delicious. It is just like commercial root beer that you can buy in the store but not with all of the additives.

The kids love it and Don and I floated a whole 1/4 in Luray.

Happy Outbacking,

Tim (Squared)


----------



## huntr70

3alete said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Welcome, we're all looking forward to meeting you and your family.
> 
> I'm all for the Cap'n and whatever else, but can someone tell me what is Birch Beer? Is it alcoholic or nonalcoholic? Hope I'm not soundin' too ignorant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you know I am a New Yorker at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It is a soda...pop to some of you







non-alcoholic.

Much like root beer, originally it was made out of birch trees.

Now it is all artificial, like everything else.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

3alete said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Welcome, we're all looking forward to meeting you and your family.
> 
> I'm all for the Cap'n and whatever else, but can someone tell me what is Birch Beer? Is it alcoholic or nonalcoholic? Hope I'm not soundin' too ignorant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you know I am a New Yorker at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I can't believe my DW has never heard of, or tried birch beer.


----------



## RizFam

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Welcome, we're all looking forward to meeting you and your family.
> 
> I'm all for the Cap'n and whatever else, but can someone tell me what is Birch Beer? Is it alcoholic or nonalcoholic? Hope I'm not soundin' too ignorant,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you know I am a New Yorker at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I can't believe my DW has never heard of, or tried birch beer.








[/quote]

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Highlander96 said:


> The kids love it and Don and I floated a whole 1/4 in Luray.
> 
> Happy Outbacking,
> 
> Tim (Squared)


Well Tim bring some empty bottles with you because I'm picking the Birch Beer up in an hour from now
And I know we will have extra this time









Don


----------



## 3athlete

OK, OK, so I guess I've lead a sheltered life














DH brought some home, diet of course (for me) and it is good. Now I'm not the novice I thought before...

Don, bring it on! I enjoy it!


----------



## HootBob

3alete said:


> OK, OK, so I guess I've lead a sheltered life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH brought some home, diet of course (for me) and it is good. Now I'm not the novice I thought before...
> 
> Don, bring it on! I enjoy it!


You got it Clare









Don


----------



## roanokecampers

My husband would kill me if I sat here and read 25 pages of this thread so I thought I would just ask if anyone know if there are sites still available or not for this rally? Sounds like a lot of fun and a beautiful place to be in October.

Thanks,
Roanoke Campers


----------



## Moosegut

roanokecampers said:


> My husband would kill me if I sat here and read 25 pages of this thread so I thought I would just ask if anyone know if there are sites still available or not for this rally? Sounds like a lot of fun and a beautiful place to be in October.
> 
> Thanks,
> Roanoke Campers


There are only sites available for those who read the 25 pages of the thread.









You'll have to give Otter Lake a call. I'm sure there are sites available, though they won't be with the group.

Scott

Otter Lake


----------



## RizFam

roanokecampers said:


> My husband would kill me if I sat here and read 25 pages of this thread so I thought I would just ask if anyone know if there are sites still available or not for this rally? Sounds like a lot of fun and a beautiful place to be in October.
> 
> Thanks,
> Roanoke Campers


Let us know if you reserved a site, so I can add you to the list







the more the merrier.

Tami


----------



## roanokecampers

RizFam said:


> My husband would kill me if I sat here and read 25 pages of this thread so I thought I would just ask if anyone know if there are sites still available or not for this rally? Sounds like a lot of fun and a beautiful place to be in October.
> 
> Thanks,
> Roanoke Campers


Let us know if you reserved a site, so I can add you to the list







the more the merrier.

Tami
[/quote]

Will do, thanks for welcoming us.


----------



## HootBob

Yes give them a call
The more the merrier









Don


----------



## luv2camp

roanokecampers said:


> My husband would kill me if I sat here and read 25 pages of this thread so I thought I would just ask if anyone know if there are sites still available or not for this rally? Sounds like a lot of fun and a beautiful place to be in October.
> 
> Thanks,
> Roanoke Campers


Not everyone is in the H loop with most of the group. Check out the map of where everyone is and try to get near another Outbacker (just for company). The more the merrier, I always say.


----------



## RizFam

Soooooooooooo Roanoke Campers where are you







did you call Otter Lake yet? No Pressure, just wondering









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Friends of mine in a S.O.B pop up might join us as my guests. There are considering moving up to a 28RSDS in the future.

Do we have any costs per person yet on the pig roast??

Do we need a dessert and simple side dish pot luck??

John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Friends of mine in a S.O.B pop up might join us as my guests. There are considering moving up to a 28RSDS in the future.
> 
> Do we have any costs per person yet on the pig roast??
> 
> Do we need a dessert and simple side dish pot luck??
> 
> John


That's great John, let me know what site they'll be in. Also, John (DH) just told me that a guy he works w/ has a Montana 5th Wheel & he wants to come as well.







This Rally is going to be HUGE!

We were discussing the size of the pig over the weekend & we decided to wait & see how many more Outbakers will be joining us. Then we'll divide the group up in 2 & 1/2 bring a side & 1/2 a dessert.

Tami


----------



## roanokecampers

Well we have thought about it and thought about and decided that there is really no way our family can make it to this rally.







First, my daughter is a on a travel soccer team and they have a game on Saturday, but I thought to myself, what the heck, she can miss one game. Then I went to mapquest and saw that it is a seven hour drive from Roanoke. That means I would have to take the three middle schoolers out of school on Friday and then we would miss all of Sunday needing to hurry back so we decided we will have to wait for one a little closer to home, at least during the school season. I know it is going to be absolutely beautiful there and we hate to miss it. My DH knows that I am itching to attend a rally. I have enjoyed this site so much.

Thanks again for welcoming us. Maybe sometime in the Spring.









Roanoke Campers


----------



## tdvffjohn

There will definitly be a rally closer to home in the spring, so no maybes about it







If no one starts one in your area by mid winter, you bring it up and with a little help, plan one







Thats how they all start







We all love a good rally

John


----------



## RizFam

Sorry you can't make it, but I completely understand. There will be plenty next season. 
There is another Rally in Nov. in Ocean City, MD maybe you could get to that one? 
Here is the link: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9888

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.

I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours.

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it









2...

3...


----------



## rsg99

tdvffjohn said:


> Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.
> 
> I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours.
> 
> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2...
> 
> 3...


RSG99 - We will go for a side


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.
> 
> I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours.
> 
> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2...rsg99...side
> 
> 3...


----------



## RizFam

"Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.

I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours."

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it

2...rsg99...side

3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it

4...


----------



## Fire44

RizFam said:


> "Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.
> 
> I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours."
> 
> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...side
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...


----------



## Moosegut

Fire44 said:


> "Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.
> 
> I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours."
> 
> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...side
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...
> 
> 7...


[/quote]


----------



## huntr70

Moosegut said:


> "Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.
> 
> I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours."
> 
> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...side
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Highlander96

huntr70 said:


> "Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.
> 
> I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours."
> 
> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...side
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## SharonAG

I will be baking (bringing) pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting....yummy

SharonAG


----------



## wolfwood

[quote name='RizFam' post='151815' date='Sep 6 2006, 05:04 PM']
"Ok folks, lets start the pot luck list for the pig roast.

I would like to suggest that it be 50% side dishes and 50% desserts. Put your name on the list stating dessert or side and then what you plan on making. Keep quoting the list and adding yours."

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it

2...rsg99...side

3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.









6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries









7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......









8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

Do we get to vote for Fried Oysters, Tim? ....hhhhmmmmm


----------



## Lady Di

[quote

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it

2...rsg99...side

3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.









6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries









7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......









8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

[/quote]

9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## RizFam

John I have added who is bringing a Side / Dessert to the front page list, just another way to keep track.









Tami


----------



## HootBob

Lady Di said:


> [quote
> 
> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...side
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?


9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
[/quote]

10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread

Don


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?


 Maybe if you sweet talk some members, they will bring their ice cream makers for some homemade ice cream....

Steve


----------



## luv2camp

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it

2...rsg99...side

3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.









6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries









7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......










8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.

10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread

11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting

12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)


----------



## RizFam

Luv2camp you've read my mind







I have been trying to find a nice side that will compliment the pig & pineapple was on my mind









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC

I (actually my wife) will bring either dumplings or Spring Rolls. They likely will be a big hit.


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> I (actually my wife) will bring either dumplings or Spring Rolls. They likely will be a big hit.


Ya Think







Of course they'll be a Big Hit ....... I can't wait!!


----------



## mtq

luv2camp said:


> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...side
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?
> 
> 9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> 10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread
> 
> 11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting
> 
> 12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)


13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I don't mean to sound like a party pooper or nothing, but should someone bring another entree or two also, for those that might not (though I don't know why) want any of the aforementioned pork?

Tim


----------



## RizFam

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't mean to sound like a party pooper or nothing, but should someone bring another entree or two also, for those that might not (though I don't know why) want any of the aforementioned pork?
> 
> Tim


No Party Pooper, we have discussed that, ie., the children. We just figured that the parents will bring for their children & those who do not wish to partake in the Hog will bring their own. However it appears that the Pig is Huge Hit & most are having Pork









Nice of you to think of others









Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just wanted to make sure.

Tim


----------



## luv2camp

I think we have enough people that some COULD bring extra entrees instead of just sides and desserts. Still, that does guarantee that my 3 YO daughter will eat any of it, so I would STILL have to make something for her dinner... dang picky kid.

So, if you would rather bring an entree, I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## RizFam

luv2camp said:


> I think we have enough people that some COULD bring extra entrees instead of just sides and desserts. Still, that does guarantee that my 3 YO daughter will eat any of it, so I would STILL have to make something for her dinner... dang picky kid.
> 
> So, if you would rather bring an entree, I say GO FOR IT!


Exactly, I agree. My son won't eat any of that either.

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tim Has a good point.....A few entrees cab be added to the list.

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it

2...rsg99...side

3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.









6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries









7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......









8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.

10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread

11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting

12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)

13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad


----------



## huntr70

Maybe Fire44 would do hot dogs and hamburgers since he was the grill master at Elkins....









Steve


----------



## RizFam

So far there will be 7 Sides & 6 Desserts, so if some want to bring other entrees that would be great









Tami


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?


Wolfie I think we were planning on bringing our Ice Cream maker

Don


----------



## 3athlete

Hi All,

I think we'll bring another main dish, don't know yet, but it will be fallish, and not pork (just in case we have some non pork eaters)


----------



## Lady Di

I could make baked macaroni and cheese.


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?


Wolfie I think we were planning on bringing our Ice Cream maker

Don
[/quote]
That's great Don!! Thanks!! AppleCrisp just isn't the same without vanilla ice cream!!! (and that saves us from having to fill the small freezer with boxes AND hoping it stays frozen for the trip)


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> I could make baked macaroni and cheese.


Hi Rita,

Would you rather make Mac & Cheese then a dessert or is that in addition to the dessert, just need a clarification.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?


Wolfie I think we were planning on bringing our Ice Cream maker

Don
[/quote]
That's great Don!! Thanks!! AppleCrisp just isn't the same without vanilla ice cream!!! (and that saves us from having to fill the small freezer with boxes AND hoping it stays frozen for the trip)
[/quote]

Not a problem Wolfie Peg and MIL were having fun with it last weekend









Don


----------



## Moosegut

I volunteer to heat the apple crisp in our microwave, top it with the ice cream and THEN taste each serving to make sure it's not too hot and the ice cream is distributed properly.


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> I volunteer to heat the apple crisp in our microwave, top it with the ice cream and THEN taste each serving to make sure it's not too hot and the ice cream is distributed properly.


WOW! What a sacrifice! You'd do that for us? Thanks, guy. You're the best!


----------



## rsg99

mtq said:


> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?
> 
> 9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> 10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread
> 
> 11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting
> 
> 12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)


13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad
[/quote]


----------



## Moosegut

wolfwood said:


> I volunteer to heat the apple crisp in our microwave, top it with the ice cream and THEN taste each serving to make sure it's not too hot and the ice cream is distributed properly.


WOW! What a sacrifice! You'd do that for us? Thanks, guy. You're the best!















[/quote]
You know me Wolfie - anything for the cause.


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> I volunteer to heat the apple crisp in our microwave, top it with the ice cream and THEN taste each serving to make sure it's not too hot and the ice cream is distributed properly.


WOW! What a sacrifice! You'd do that for us? Thanks, guy. You're the best!















[/quote]
You know me Wolfie - anything for the cause.








[/quote]

I knew we could count on you









Don


----------



## Lady Di

Tami,

I could make an Apple cake along with the mac and cheese.

Rita


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Tami,
> 
> I could make an Apple cake along with the mac and cheese.
> 
> Rita


OK Rita,

What ever you want to do. I just wanted to clarify, so I could put you down on the list for the dessert or side. Both is fine as well. I know the kids would love mac & cheese









Tami


----------



## happycamper

Hey it's official......

* HAPPYCAMPER'S ARE IN THE HOUSE!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!! *












































We'll be in sites A-19 to A-23 with a group of friends!

We'll be sure to stop down and visit with ya all. And of course you're welcome to come visit us! One never knows what might be cookin' in the Dutch Oven!!!


----------



## wolfwood

happycamper said:


> Hey it's offical
> 
> *HAPPYCAMPER'S ARE IN THE HOUSE!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!! *  :wiggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be in sites A-19 to A-23 with a group of friends!
> 
> We'll be sure to stop down and visit with ya all. And of course you're welcome to come visit us! One never knows what might be cookin' in the Dutch Oven!!!


That's great! Can't wait to meet you. And I think you should be eligible for some kind of prize .... being responsible for 5 ... 5 .... attending families!!! I think that puts this rally up to something like 28 TTs familes. I do think there may be a requirement tho' that ya'll come down so we can have at least one drink together (even if its just water)!!!!


----------



## happycamper

Wolfie,

Maybe I'll have to whip up some boilo to share it should be cool enough then to need some heat in the belly.

By the way it is

2 families in tents

1 Pop - up

1 Zepplin (by Keystone)

And happycamper's 25 rss

Can't wait to meet you and the kid's, er uh um dogs too!!!


----------



## wolfwood

happycamper said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Maybe I'll have to whip up some boilo to share it should be cool enough then to need some heat in the belly.
> 
> By the way it is
> 2 families in tents
> 1 Pop - up
> 1 Zepplin (by Keystone)
> 
> And happycamper's 25 rss
> 
> Can't wait to meet you and the kid's, er uh um dogs too!!!


I agree - DEFINATELY cool enough for boilo (if we have to, we'll turn the A/C on). hmmmmmm - that sounds great!!!

Attendees noted & my post corrected (who knows, by the end of the Rally the tenters may have changed their stripes....we did!).... and, yes, the kids will be there in all their glory!


----------



## happycamper

wolfwood said:


> I agree - DEFINATELY cool enough for boilo (if we have to, we'll turn the A/C on). hmmmmmm - that sounds great!!!
> 
> Attendees noted & my post corrected (who knows, by the end of the Rally the tenters may have changed their stripes....we did!).... and, yes, the kids will be there in all their glory!


One never knows what might happen after a few sips of boilo









Only 14 months ago we were a tent too!! So I suppose you might convert someone. Perhaps not the ones who live in Brooklyn --- Can't imagine what it would cost to park an Outback there!!!!


----------



## HootBob

That is great Jim
Sure glad we'll be able to see you and your family again









Don


----------



## RizFam

Excellent Jim & Steph!








Looking forward to seeing you, your family & your friends again









Tami


----------



## happycamper

RizFam said:


> Excellent Jim & Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you, your family & your friends again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Hey Tami

I forgot you got to meet the gang this summer! We are looking forward to seeing everyone. Elise is already torn who she will play with! Not to mention our group will have two puppies! Neither is ours yet! Maybe soon though!!!


----------



## wolfwood

*PUPPIES?????*


----------



## luv2camp

We don't need no stinking puppies!!!
































Sorry, it's Friday, I'm headed to the shore tomorrow (NJ Fireman's Convention) and I'm just a little loopy!


----------



## wolfwood

luv2camp said:


> We don't need no stinking puppies!!!


Au contraire, little Natacha. The whole world needs puppies. In fact, if everyone (who wasn't alergic) had the good fortune to receive puppy (young or old) kisses & tail wags first thing every morning, upon arrival home in the evening, and last thing before bed - well, the world would simply be full of much happier people.

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Love to go! sunny
> 
> It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OHH! but it's okay for Me to drive out there to you ehh?!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Love to go! sunny
> It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OHH! but it's okay for Me to drive out there to you ehh?!
[/quote]
Funny, I think I've heard this conversation before


----------



## PDX_Doug

egregg57 said:


> Love to go! sunny
> 
> It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OHH! but it's okay for Me to drive out there to you ehh?!
[/quote]

Yes.

Happy Trails,
Doug

(Besides, it's only 2,500 miles for you)


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Love to go! sunny
> It's that 3,000 mile pull that seems to be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OHH! but it's okay for Me to drive out there to you ehh?!
[/quote]
Yes.

Happy Trails,
Doug

(Besides, it's only 2,500 miles for you)
[/quote]
Let's see if I've learned this math thing right from you. Professor....

5.000 - 2500x2 (roundtrip) for Eric to/from Oregon
5,000  - 2500x2 (roundtrip) for Wolfie to/from Oregon
10,000 travel miles

as compared to
2500 x2 (rountrip) for Doug to/from NH
+ back & forth between Wolfwood & the Gregg estate (hey,even if its 2 miles between...you could go back & forth a whole lot and still be well under 10,000)

yeah - Eric and I would love to host you here in sunny southern NH.


----------



## Moosegut

ali said:


> We'll be adding another 3.5yo girl to the mix (not to mention a 5.5yo girl, 7.5yo boy and 1.5 yo boy), sounds as though they will be plenty of new friends to keep them occupied.
> 
> Ali[/color]


I was just going back through the thread to look for the map to see where everyone is and I found this from you Ali (Now BritsOnTour) and I thought I'd let you know - If your kids like to get wet, I know of young lad who will be there who will be glad to help them in their endeavor to do so.























Scott


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> We'll be adding another 3.5yo girl to the mix (not to mention a 5.5yo girl, 7.5yo boy and 1.5 yo boy), sounds as though they will be plenty of new friends to keep them occupied.
> 
> Ali[/color]


I was just going back through the thread to look for the map to see where everyone is and I found this from you Ali (Now BritsOnTour) and I thought I'd let you know - If your kids like to get wet, I know of young lad who will be there who will be glad to help them in their endeavor to do so.























Scott
[/quote]

Don't even go there Scott
Cordell has strict orders to stay away from the water

Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> We'll be adding another 3.5yo girl to the mix (not to mention a 5.5yo girl, 7.5yo boy and 1.5 yo boy), sounds as though they will be plenty of new friends to keep them occupied.
> 
> Ali[/color]


I was just going back through the thread to look for the map to see where everyone is and I found this from you Ali (Now BritsOnTour) and I thought I'd let you know - If your kids like to get wet, I know of young lad who will be there who will be glad to help them in their endeavor to do so.























Scott
[/quote]

Don't even go there Scott
Cordell has strict orders to stay away from the water

Don
[/quote]
Oh yeah, that'll work.














Good luck.


----------



## wolfwood

HootBob said:


> Don't even go there Scott
> Cordell has strict orders to stay away from the water
> 
> Don


What fun is that? Besides, I thought I got to play in the water with him this time!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Cordell can stay away from the water all he wants, the water will find him


----------



## Not Yet

Moosegut said:


> We'll be adding another 3.5yo girl to the mix (not to mention a 5.5yo girl, 7.5yo boy and 1.5 yo boy), sounds as though they will be plenty of new friends to keep them occupied.
> 
> Ali[/color]


I was just going back through the thread to look for the map to see where everyone is and I found this from you Ali (Now BritsOnTour) and I thought I'd let you know - If your kids like to get wet, I know of young lad who will be there who will be glad to help them in their endeavor to do so.























Scott
[/quote]

I have two young friends that will join in any water born operations that may be on going and if there are none they will start some


----------



## Moosegut

Not Yet said:


> We'll be adding another 3.5yo girl to the mix (not to mention a 5.5yo girl, 7.5yo boy and 1.5 yo boy), sounds as though they will be plenty of new friends to keep them occupied.
> 
> Ali[/color]


I was just going back through the thread to look for the map to see where everyone is and I found this from you Ali (Now BritsOnTour) and I thought I'd let you know - If your kids like to get wet, I know of young lad who will be there who will be glad to help them in their endeavor to do so.























Scott
[/quote]

I have two young friends that will join in any water born operations that may be on going and if there are none they will start some















[/quote]
Ahhh. Navy men.


----------



## RizFam

Hi Everyone,









I was at the RV show this weekend in Hershey PA, & Chris the salesman from Tom Schaeffers RV in PA, 
( http://tomschaeffers.com/ ) the Outback Display at the show, told me that Tim & Brian from Keystone may be attending this Northeast Rally as well? Fingers crossed people









Tami


----------



## RizFam

For all of the people that recently joined this Rally please post how many in your family/party will be partaking in the "Pig Roast" ASAP. It is getting close & we need to know what size PIG will be appropriate for our Rally.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Not Yet

RizFam said:


> For all of the people that recently joined this Rally please post how many in your family/party will be partaking in the "Pig Roast" ASAP. It is getting close & we need to know what size PIG will be appropriate for our Rally.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


Tami,

Currently me and two sons 8 and 6. Still working on the DW.

Jared


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the RV show this weekend in Hershey PA, & Chris the salesman from Tom Schaeffers RV in PA,
> ( http://tomschaeffers.com/ ) the Outback Display at the show, told me that Tim & Brian from Keystone may be attending this Northeast Rally as well? Fingers crossed people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Yes Tami Chris told me the same thing on Monday when I drop off the picture board for him
Did you see the picture board???

Don


----------



## prevish gang

I am planning to have 4 with me. Still deciding on what to bring for the potluck. I'll get back to you on that

Darlene


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Clare and I will partake in the pig, but the kids won't, so two here.

Tim


----------



## mtq

RizFam said:


> For all of the people that recently joined this Rally please post how many in your family/party will be partaking in the "Pig Roast" ASAP. It is getting close & we need to know what size PIG will be appropriate for our Rally.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


There will be two of us, and the kids. They are 3 and 1, so maybe a total of three. Oh, don't forget about Cap't Morgan.


----------



## SharonAG

HootBob said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the RV show this weekend in Hershey PA, & Chris the salesman from Tom Schaeffers RV in PA,
> ( http://tomschaeffers.com/ ) the Outback Display at the show, told me that Tim & Brian from Keystone may be attending this Northeast Rally as well? Fingers crossed people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Yes Tami Chris told me the same thing on Monday when I drop off the picture board for him
Did you see the picture board???

Don
[/quote]

The board was AWESOME!!!! What a great job...see ya at Otter lake!!!

Sharon
Greg and Steph


----------



## tdvffjohn

4 adults for me. I ve talked my 2 boys to drive up for the day and night on sat. Niether will pass up a good meal.









John


----------



## Fire44

It looks like one for me.....

I think it will only be myself and my son. My DW will be staying home, it is Homecoming weekend and the DD is going to be going to that.

Gary


----------



## RizFam

SharonAG said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the RV show this weekend in Hershey PA, & Chris the salesman from Tom Schaeffers RV in PA,
> ( http://tomschaeffers.com/ ) the Outback Display at the show, told me that Tim & Brian from Keystone may be attending this Northeast Rally as well? Fingers crossed people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Yes Tami Chris told me the same thing on Monday when I drop off the picture board for him
Did you see the picture board???

Don
[/quote]

The board was AWESOME!!!! What a great job...see ya at Otter lake!!!

Sharon
Greg and Steph
[/quote]

Yes, Don .......................THE PICTURE COLLAGE WAS AWESOME 









Hi Sharon







Had FUN on Sat








It was nice to see you guys again









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

mtq said:


> Oh, don't forget about Cap't Morgan.


Not to worry. The Cap't and his side-kick, Don Q, have permanent berths reserved in Puff.


----------



## nynethead

Well I got in, but there getting tight. Had to go with a non sewer site, but for the weekend it should be OK.

I will be in site A18 right next to the other friends in 19-2?.

All the other sites are booked or can not accomodate a 33" FW.

Tami, that brings your count up another one


----------



## tdvffjohn

rsg99 said:


> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?
> 
> 9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> 10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread
> 
> 11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting
> 
> 12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)


13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## RizFam

nynethead said:


> 4 adults for me. I ve talked my 2 boys to drive up for the day and night on sat. Niether will pass up a good meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


That's great John









Tami


----------



## nynethead

Are you looking for main course, vegtable or desert?

I am known for my sauce with meatballs and sausage. Could add some paste for the kids


----------



## RizFam

nynethead said:


> Are you looking for main course, vegtable or desert?
> 
> I am known for my sauce with meatballs and sausage. Could add some paste for the kids


You know at this point you could bring what ever is easiest for you. Pasta, meatballs, sauce ..........yum, sounds good to me. Plus a great meal for the kids







I am sure we will have plenty of food.

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

nynethead said:


> Are you looking for main course, vegtable or desert?
> 
> I am known for my sauce with meatballs and sausage. Could add some paste for the kids


Sounds like a yummy plan


----------



## happycamper

nynethead said:


> Well I got in, but there getting tight. Had to go with a non sewer site, but for the weekend it should be OK.
> 
> I will be in site A18 right next to the other friends in 19-2?.
> 
> All the other sites are booked or can not accomodate a 33" FW.
> 
> Tami, that brings your count up another one


Howdy neighbor!!! I'm not sure which site is ours a friend took care of the reservations for everyone. We'll see if we can score 19 so we can be neighbors. Can't wait to see that 5'er. We better shine up the Outback before the trip!!!!!

P.S. We have a roll off tank if you get desperate!!!

So far it's only grey use though. No "stink pickles" if ya know what I mean.


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> I am sure we will have plenty of food.


Ya' think









OMG - getting wayyyyyyyyy too excited about this wayyyyyy too soon.....OL is more than a month away....a person could explode from anticipation by then.....

32 families! WOW!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Tami, do you have the list? and has anyone updated the map for all to see.


----------



## RizFam

John,

I was going to PM Huntr (Steve) to update the map. I am working on the PIG list to see what size & cost per family. Is that the list you are talking about ?

Wolfie,

I know, this is going to waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay coooooooooooooooool. Did you see that the Keystone Reps that were up in Niagra might be coming?
















Tami


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> I know, this is going to waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay coooooooooooooooool. Did you see that the Keystone Reps that were up in Niagra might be coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


I did - interesting that they'd be coming again....so soon. Seems we're getting alot of attention here in the NE (of course, as it should be!). Hey, maybe we (NE OBers) will become the Beta Site for the National Keystone Service Manager


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> I know, this is going to waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay coooooooooooooooool. Did you see that the Keystone Reps that were up in Niagra might be coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


I did - interesting that they'd be coming again....so soon. Seems we're getting alot of attention here in the NE (of course, as it should be!). Hey, maybe we (NE OBers) will become the Beta Site for the National Keystone Service Manager








[/quote]

hmmmmmm


----------



## tdvffjohn

OK, where is the info saying Keystone reps are coming> I could not find it.

There are 2 salesmen from Schaeffers RV coming


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, where is the info saying Keystone reps are coming> I could not find it.
> 
> There are 2 salesmen from Schaeffers RV coming


RizFam post #439


----------



## RizFam

OK NE-Outbackers I have gone through this entire thread & this is what I've come up with. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :

H1- Huntr70 - 3
H2- LadyDi - 4
H3- Moosegut - 4
H4- tdvffjohn - 6
H5- Highlander - 2
H6- Hootbob - 6 
H7- SharonAG - 3
H8- rsg99 - 2
H9- RizFam - 2 
H10- Fire44 - 2 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - 2
H15- Hatcity - 2
G18- Luv2Camp - 3
J14- prevish gang - 4
J20 - NJMikeC - 2
J21-CKCS - 2
J22-GeoWalls- 4
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet
F3 - mtq - 3
C1 - Ali 
A - 18 - nynethead 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total so far = 56
We still need several families to chime in









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## skippershe

Sounds like you all are going to have a fantastic time at your rally!
Wish we lived closer so we could join in








Dawn


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> Sounds like you all are going to have a fantastic time at your rally!
> Wish we lived closer so we could join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


So do we! Hey, California's not so far away...... : If you leave now you can probably get here in time... whistling:


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Sounds like you all are going to have a fantastic time at your rally!
> Wish we lived closer so we could join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


& Dawn we would LOVE to have you









Tami


----------



## skippershe

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like you all are going to have a fantastic time at your rally!
> Wish we lived closer so we could join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


& Dawn we would LOVE to have you









Tami
[/quote]
awww, gee thanks Tami


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Tami, do you have the list? and has anyone updated the map for all to see.


Do we need a site map with the lines drawn to each site, or just a map with a list??

I think the map is getting extremely cluttered with the lines, but I will do what is wanted.

Steve


----------



## Not Yet

RizFam said:


> OK NE-Outbackers I have gone through this entire thread & this is what I've come up with. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - 3
> H2- LadyDi - 4
> H3- Moosegut - 4
> H4- tdvffjohn - 6
> H5- Highlander - 2
> H6- Hootbob - 6
> H7- SharonAG - 3
> H8- rsg99 - 2
> H9- RizFam - 2
> H10- Fire44 - 2
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - 2
> H15- Hatcity - 2
> G18- Luv2Camp - 3
> J14- prevish gang - 4
> J20 - NJMikeC - 2
> J21-CKCS - 2
> J22-GeoWalls- 4
> J26 -camping 479
> G3- Not Yet
> F3 - mtq - 3
> C1 - Ali
> A - 18 - nynethead
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total so far = 56
> We still need several families to chime in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


Tami,

I replied to the original request but can gladly do so again. Currently me and two sons that will most likely eat some pig. If DW attends we will be sure to supply enough for any increase in numbers. I am still working on a side dish - depends on what veggies I can find in good supply.


----------



## tdvffjohn

huntr70 said:


> Tami, do you have the list? and has anyone updated the map for all to see.


Do we need a site map with the lines drawn to each site, or just a map with a list??

I think the map is getting extremely cluttered with the lines, but I will do what is wanted.

Steve
[/quote]

The list with everyones site number that we have is good enuf Steve. It would be to cluttered as you said with all the lines


----------



## RizFam

Not Yet said:


> OK NE-Outbackers I have gone through this entire thread & this is what I've come up with. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - 3
> H2- LadyDi - 4
> H3- Moosegut - 4
> H4- tdvffjohn - 6
> H5- Highlander - 2
> H6- Hootbob - 6
> H7- SharonAG - 3
> H8- rsg99 - 2
> H9- RizFam - 2
> H10- Fire44 - 2
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - 2
> H15- Hatcity - 2
> G18- Luv2Camp - 3
> J14- prevish gang - 4
> J20 - NJMikeC - 2
> J21-CKCS - 2
> J22-GeoWalls- 4
> J26 -camping 479
> G3- Not Yet - 3
> F3 - mtq - 3
> C1 - Ali
> A - 18 - nynethead
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total so far =* 59*
> We still need several families to chime in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


Tami,

I replied to the original request but can gladly do so again. Currently me and two sons that will most likely eat some pig. If DW attends we will be sure to supply enough for any increase in numbers. I am still working on a side dish - depends on what veggies I can find in good supply.
[/quote]

I'm sorry Jared, I misunderstood, I thought that was just a head count not a pig count









Tami


----------



## nynethead

Tami,

We are 4 total, probably only the dw and myself for the Pig if it is available. I will make a large pot of sauce and bring my big pot for water and a couple of pounds of pasta.

I actually have to go out and buy a propane stove because only the Outbacks have the camp kitchen and we use it every time we go out usually to steam the vegies. The other Keystone models do not have the feature.

You would think one great idea would be used on all their models, but I guess Gillgan is in the engineering department too.


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, where is the info saying Keystone reps are coming> I could not find it.
> 
> There are 2 salesmen from Schaeffers RV coming


Well according to Chris He told me last Monday That The reps are trying to get to Otter Lake

Don


----------



## RizFam

Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :

H1- Huntr70 - 3
H2- LadyDi - 4
H3- Moosegut - 4
H4- tdvffjohn - 6
H5- Highlander - 2
H6- Hootbob - 6 
H7- SharonAG - 3
H8- rsg99 - 2
H9- RizFam - 2 
H10- Fire44 - 2 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - 2
H15- Hatcity - 2
G18- Luv2Camp - 3
J14- prevish gang - 4
J20 - NJMikeC - 2
J21-CKCS - 2
J22-GeoWalls- 4
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet - 3
F3 - mtq - 3
C1 - Ali 
A - 18 - nynethead -2
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total so far = 61


----------



## Highlander96

Tami,

Kindly change the Highlander crew to 4 as the inlaws appear to be attending this one!!!!!!!!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## luv2camp

Tami,
Please up luv2camp from 3 up to 5. I believe we'll be bringing my parents on that trip. I'm still contemplating what else I can bring besides Pineapple Stuffing. I think I'll decide closer to the date when everyone else firms up the dishes they are bringing.

31 days and counting!


----------



## Moosegut

Highlander96 said:


> Tami,
> 
> Kindly change the Highlander crew to 4 as the inlaws appear to be attending this one!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


Gee, I could have invited my inlaws???? If only I had known.


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> Sounds like you all are going to have a fantastic time at your rally!
> Wish we lived closer so we could join in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn


So do we! Hey, California's not so far away...... : If you leave now you can probably get here in time... whistling:
[/quote]
If you confirm a reservation for Zion, I'll seriously consider it








[/quote]

I can assure you - the Wolfwood calendar (and bank account) have already been carefully analyzed for just that reason. Try as I did....no can do







.....2007 is the Year of Africa and THAT calls for dancing bananas!


----------



## RizFam

Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :

H1- Huntr70 - 3
H2- LadyDi - 4
H3- Moosegut - 4
H4- tdvffjohn - 6
H5- Highlander - 4
H6- Hootbob - 6 
H7- SharonAG - 3
H8- rsg99 - 2
H9- RizFam - 2 
H10- Fire44 - 2 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - 2
H15- Hatcity - 2
G18- Luv2Camp - 5
J14- prevish gang - 4
J20 - NJMikeC - 2
J21-CKCS - 2
J22-GeoWalls- 4
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet - 3
F3 - mtq - 3
C1 - Ali 
A - 18 - nynethead -2
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total so far = 66


----------



## huntr70




----------



## happycamper

Huntr70, I like it! But maybe you should have listed the sites that are not outbackers instead!?


----------



## NJMikeC

Think Steve and Tami should share the honorary first piece of pig for helping with the maps and headcounts.


----------



## Fire44

NJMikeC said:


> Think Steve and Tami should share the honorary first piece of pig for helping with the maps and headcounts.


I think that is a great idea....what end do you start with the snout or the tail????









Thank you Steve and Tami for all the work you did with this.

Gary


----------



## Thurston

RizFam said:


> Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - 3
> H2- LadyDi - 4
> H3- Moosegut - 4
> H4- tdvffjohn - 6
> H5- Highlander - 4
> H6- Hootbob - 6
> H7- SharonAG - 3
> H8- rsg99 - 2
> H9- RizFam - 2
> H10- Fire44 - 2
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - 2
> H15- Hatcity - 2
> G18- Luv2Camp - 5
> J14- prevish gang - 4
> J20 - NJMikeC - 2
> J21-CKCS - 2
> J22-GeoWalls- 4
> J26 -camping 479
> G3- Not Yet - 3
> F3 - mtq - 3
> C1 - Ali
> A - 18 - nynethead -2
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total so far = 66


Tami, Please add 2 to our name.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## RizFam

Thurston said:


> Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - 3
> H2- LadyDi - 4
> H3- Moosegut - 4
> H4- tdvffjohn - 6
> H5- Highlander - 4
> H6- Hootbob - 6
> H7- SharonAG - 3
> H8- rsg99 - 2
> H9- RizFam - 2
> H10- Fire44 - 2
> H11- Thurston -2
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - 2
> H15- Hatcity - 2
> G18- Luv2Camp - 5
> J14- prevish gang - 4
> J20 - NJMikeC - 2
> J21-CKCS - 2
> J22-GeoWalls- 4
> J26 -camping 479
> G3- Not Yet - 3
> F3 - mtq - 3
> C1 - Ali
> A - 18 - nynethead -2
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total so far = 68


Tami, Please add 2 to our name.

Thanks
Steve
[/quote]


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> Think Steve and Tami should share the honorary first piece of pig for helping with the maps and headcounts.





> Fire44
> 
> I think that is a great idea....what end do you start with the snout or the tail????
> 
> Thank you Steve and Tami for all the work you did with this.
> 
> Gary


Nah it's nothing, all for the cause boys..............all for the cause









Gary---























Tami


----------



## happycamper

Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :

H1- Huntr70 - 3
H2- LadyDi - 4
H3- Moosegut - 4
H4- tdvffjohn - 6
H5- Highlander - 4
H6- Hootbob - 6 
H7- SharonAG - 3
H8- rsg99 - 2
H9- RizFam - 2 
H10- Fire44 - 2 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - 2
H15- Hatcity - 2
G18- Luv2Camp - 5
J14- prevish gang - 4
J20 - NJMikeC - 2
J21-CKCS - 2
J22-GeoWalls- 4
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet - 3
F3 - mtq - 3
C1 - Ali 
A - 18 - nynethead -2
A - 19 > happycamper friend - 2
A - 20 >>happycamper friend - 2
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER -2
A - 22 >>happycamper friend - 2
A - 23 > happycamper friend - 2

Total so far = 78


----------



## RizFam

Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :

H1- Huntr70 - 3
H2- LadyDi - 4
H3- Moosegut - 4
H4- tdvffjohn - 6
H5- Highlander - 4
H6- Hootbob - 6 
H7- SharonAG - 3
H8- rsg99 - 2
H9- RizFam - 2 
H10- Fire44 - 2 
H11- Thurston -2
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - 2
H15- Hatcity - 2
G18- Luv2Camp - 5
J14- prevish gang - 4
J20 - NJMikeC - 2
J21-CKCS - 2
J22-GeoWalls- 4
J26 -camping 479 ?
G3- Not Yet - 3
F3 - mtq - 3
C1 - Ali ?
A - 18 - nynethead -2
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS --10
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total so far = 78


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> Think Steve and Tami should share the honorary first piece of pig for helping with the maps and headcounts.


I think that is a great idea....what end do you start with the snout or the tail????









Thank you Steve and Tami for all the work you did with this.

Gary
[/quote]
I guess I could settle for the cheek meat......it's the best part of the pig anyway....









Steve


----------



## happycamper

huntr70 said:


> Think Steve and Tami should share the honorary first piece of pig for helping with the maps and headcounts.


I think that is a great idea....what end do you start with the snout or the tail????









Thank you Steve and Tami for all the work you did with this.

Gary
[/quote]
I guess I could settle for the cheek meat......it's the best part of the pig anyway....










Steve
[/quote]

Just which cheek are we refering to here Steve???


----------



## huntr70

happycamper said:


> Think Steve and Tami should share the honorary first piece of pig for helping with the maps and headcounts.


I think that is a great idea....what end do you start with the snout or the tail????









Thank you Steve and Tami for all the work you did with this.

Gary
[/quote]
I guess I could settle for the cheek meat......it's the best part of the pig anyway....









Steve
[/quote]

Just which cheek are we refering to here Steve???















[/quote]
Does it matter???
















It's all good!!!!!!!

Steve


----------



## happycamper

huntr70 said:


> Think Steve and Tami should share the honorary first piece of pig for helping with the maps and headcounts.


I think that is a great idea....what end do you start with the snout or the tail????









Thank you Steve and Tami for all the work you did with this.

Gary
[/quote]
I guess I could settle for the cheek meat......it's the best part of the pig anyway....









Steve
[/quote]

Just which cheek are we refering to here Steve???















[/quote]
Does it matter???
















It's all good!!!!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

I suppose not .

Look on the bright side if you're the first to try it

If you don't like one cheek you could always turn, I mean try the other!!


----------



## prevish gang

Tami,
I am thinking about bringing my turkey fryer and doing some fresh hushpuppies in it for the whole group. Would that be something that you think everyone would enjoy? You have to have hushpuppies with pig. I could do some coleslaw too. In the south, it is the required BBQ side dish!

Also, since we would like to get the cookbook kicked off, could we request that all the Rally members bring a recipe card with the dish they are contributing for the potluck so that we will have those recipes ready for the cookbook?

Just a thought I had last night.

Darlene


----------



## huntr70

prevish gang said:


> Tami,
> I am thinking about bringing my turkey fryer and doing some fresh hushpuppies in it for the whole group. Would that be something that you think everyone would enjoy? You have to have hushpuppies with pig. I could do some coleslaw too. In the south, it is the required BBQ side dish!
> 
> Also, since we would like to get the cookbook kicked off, could we request that all the Rally members bring a recipe card with the dish they are contributing for the potluck so that we will have those recipes ready for the cookbook?
> 
> Just a thought I had last night.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,

I am bringing our turkey fryer as well, to make fresh french fries.

Maybe we can utilize the same one and not have to drag more than one??









The only thing is mine doesn't have a basket with it, but we do have a big metal slotted spoon kind of thing to get stuff out of the pot.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

huntr70 said:


> Tami,
> I am thinking about bringing my turkey fryer and doing some fresh hushpuppies in it for the whole group. Would that be something that you think everyone would enjoy? You have to have hushpuppies with pig. I could do some coleslaw too. In the south, it is the required BBQ side dish!
> 
> Also, since we would like to get the cookbook kicked off, could we request that all the Rally members bring a recipe card with the dish they are contributing for the potluck so that we will have those recipes ready for the cookbook?
> 
> Just a thought I had last night.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,

I am bringing our turkey fryer as well, to make fresh french fries.

Maybe we can utilize the same one and not have to drag more than one??









The only thing is mine doesn't have a basket with it, but we do have a big metal slotted spoon kind of thing to get stuff out of the pot.

Steve
[/quote]

You bring the fryer, I'll bring the basket and we can split the cost of the oil (we can even get it after we arrive if you want. I'll even help you peel potatoes. Can't we just take a bottle of propane off the OB and use the regulator from the turkey fryer without having to lug another bottle or propane? I was asking my husband about it this morning. Let me know if this sounds good to you.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> Tami,
> I am thinking about bringing my turkey fryer and doing some fresh hushpuppies in it for the whole group. Would that be something that you think everyone would enjoy? You have to have hushpuppies with pig. I could do some coleslaw too. In the south, it is the required BBQ side dish!
> 
> Also, since we would like to get the cookbook kicked off, could we request that all the Rally members bring a recipe card with the dish they are contributing for the potluck so that we will have those recipes ready for the cookbook?
> 
> Just a thought I had last night.
> 
> Darlene


Darlene,

I am bringing our turkey fryer as well, to make fresh french fries.

Maybe we can utilize the same one and not have to drag more than one??









The only thing is mine doesn't have a basket with it, but we do have a big metal slotted spoon kind of thing to get stuff out of the pot.

Steve
[/quote]

You bring the fryer, I'll bring the basket and we can split the cost of the oil (we can even get it after we arrive if you want. I'll even help you peel potatoes. Can't we just take a bottle of propane off the OB and use the regulator from the turkey fryer without having to lug another bottle or propane? I was asking my husband about it this morning. Let me know if this sounds good to you.
Darlene
[/quote]

That worked out very nicely didn't it









Darlene I think the recipe card is a Grand idea







Good Thinkin Lincoln









Thanks, 
Tami


----------



## BritsOnTour

It's late, life is mad at the mo, can't be bothered to cut and paste:

please add 1 to the pig count! Dh loves meat, I'm a vegetarian and the kids will go for the pasta or mac n cheese. Can't think of contribution right now, will do something when my mind's clearer.......

I know we haven't met any of you but hopefully we will so please spare a thought for the tough last few days we've had:

Dave ear infection Sat am, kicked the pain with 4 ibuprofen, desperate to get the OB out for its first night, all went well, camped by Brandywine River, Sun he slept all day, took ibuprofen to ensure he could drive home, got in TV, no power steering or brakes, friend pulled TT into his yard, it is still there, tow truck came to get us and the TV, TV currently residing at local garage, hasn't been looked at yet, life too crazy to call them during their opening times, Monday: Dave, raging temp and delirious, called 911, ER, his temp 105, spinal tap, CAT scan, EKG, followed by MRI - he has Masstoiditis (sp?) and viral meningitis, currently in the ICU - let's remember we have no family here and 4 little kids - boy, oh boy!!

Anyway, today was much better, he's perking up, hopefully will be moved out of ICU tomorrow and may even come home by the w/e, the 24/7 antibiotics, steroids, fluids and painkillers are doing their job! My Dad, bless his heart, is flying in from the UK tomorrow, juggling childcare has been quite the stress as I'm desperate to get to the hospital. My prayer chains are working, life will be calmer by the w/e, just FYI as to why we haven't checked in.

Ali


----------



## RizFam

Oh Ali,

How awful, I'll be praying for you all








I wish I lived closer so I could help you









Tami

Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :

H1- Huntr70 - 3
H2- LadyDi - 4
H3- Moosegut - 4
H4- tdvffjohn - 6
H5- Highlander - 4
H6- Hootbob - 6 
H7- SharonAG - 3
H8- rsg99 - 2
H9- RizFam - 2 
H10- Fire44 - 2 
H11- Thurston -2
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - 2
H15- Hatcity - 2
G18- Luv2Camp - 5
J14- prevish gang - 4
J20 - NJMikeC - 2
J21-CKCS - 2
J22-GeoWalls- 4
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet - 3
F3 - mtq - 3
C1 - Ali - 1
A - 18 - nynethead -2
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS --10
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total so far = 79


----------



## huntr70

prevish gang said:


> You bring the fryer, I'll bring the basket and we can split the cost of the oil (we can even get it after we arrive if you want. I'll even help you peel potatoes. Can't we just take a bottle of propane off the OB and use the regulator from the turkey fryer without having to lug another bottle or propane? I was asking my husband about it this morning. Let me know if this sounds good to you.
> Darlene


I have the oil already...I got a big jug at Walmart the other day. It's not a big deal.

The propane bottle will work from the OB. I may bring my little one from the gas grill at home to use. We really aren't that far from home, and its no problem to get it there.

Steve


----------



## luv2camp

Ali, your family is in my thoughts. I hope Dave gets better ASAP and your life settles down quickly. I only have two young ones and I think my life gets crazy. I can't imagine how you are holding up. I don't know if you drink, but if you do - I'll have a Choco-chip-tini waiting for you at the Rally! Nothing like a choco-chip-tini to make you forget how crazy your life can be.









I am also looking forward to meeting everyone for the first time.
















Did someone say FRESH french fries AND Hushpuppies!?









I am SO going to be in HEAVEN! Can't wait!


----------



## happycamper

I am so hungry!!!!!!
















Hush Puppies and French Fries not to mention all those other goodies! I am thinking there is no way I can bring anything to compete with those. So I am not. How about some hot apple cider







? Of course I've already offered up some Boilo







. I am thinking something in the leafy green family to counter act all the bad stuff too.


----------



## huntr70

happycamper said:


> I am thinking something in the leafy green family to counter act all the bad stuff too.


 As long as it's not fresh spinach, I'm good..









Steve


----------



## happycamper

huntr70 said:


> I am thinking something in the leafy green family to counter act all the bad stuff too.


 As long as it's not fresh spinach, I'm good..









Steve
[/quote]

I wasn't gonna open that topic ---- But that would be why I don't have a specific idea!

Everything I can think of right now contains spinach!!!!


----------



## Ride-n-10

RizFam said:


> *OTTER LAKE NE FALL PIG ROAST RALLY*
> *
> Date Oct 20-22-06
> http://www.otterlake.com/
> 1 800 345-1369
> 1 570 223-0123
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - Side
> H2- LadyDi - Dessert
> H3- Moosegut - Dessert
> H4- tdvffjohn - ?
> H5- Highlander - Side
> H6- Hootbob - Dessert
> H7- SharonAG - Dessert
> H8- rsg99 - Entree
> H9- RizFam - Side
> H10- Fire44 - Dessert
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
> H15- Hatcity - Entree
> G18- Luv2Camp - Side
> J14- prevish gang
> J20 - NJMikeC - Side
> J21-CKCS
> J22-GeoWalls
> J26 -camping 479
> G3- Not Yet
> F3 - mtq - Side
> C1 - Ali
> C9 - Ride
> A - 18 - nynethead
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total 32 Families* ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd NE Mega Rally this year.


----------



## happycamper

Welcome aboard Ride!!! You are garunteed fun!!!


----------



## RizFam

Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :

H1- Huntr70 - 3
H2- LadyDi - 4
H3- Moosegut - 4
H4- tdvffjohn - 6
H5- Highlander - 4
H6- Hootbob - 6 
H7- SharonAG - 3
H8- rsg99 - 2
H9- RizFam - 2 
H10- Fire44 - 2 
H11- Thurston -2
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - 2
H15- Hatcity - 2
G18- Luv2Camp - 5
J14- prevish gang - 4
J20 - NJMikeC - 2
J21-CKCS - 2
J22-GeoWalls- 4
J26 -camping 479 
G3- Not Yet - 3
F3 - mtq - 3
C1 - Ali - 1
C9 - Ride-n-10 - 2 or 4
A - 18 - nynethead -2
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS --10
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total so far = 83


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - 3
> H2- LadyDi - 4
> H3- Moosegut - 4
> H4- tdvffjohn - 6
> H5- Highlander - 4
> H6- Hootbob - 6
> H7- SharonAG - 3
> H8- rsg99 - 2
> H9- RizFam - 2
> H10- Fire44 - 2
> H11- Thurston -2
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - 2
> H15- Hatcity - 2
> G18- Luv2Camp - 5
> J14- prevish gang - 4
> J20 - NJMikeC - 2
> J21-CKCS - 2
> J22-GeoWalls- 4
> J26 -camping 479
> G3- Not Yet - 3
> F3 - mtq - 3
> C1 - Ali - 1
> C9 - Ride-n-10 - 2 or 4
> A - 18 - nynethead -2
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS --10
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total so far = 83










We're gonna need a bigger pig.


----------



## RizFam

Ya mean bigger then Babe


----------



## Lady Di

Ali,

So sorry to hear of your troubles. I'll be praying that Dave will uqickly recover, and that your TV will also quickly recover without a great expense.

Bravo for your dad for coming to your rescue.

Rita


----------



## nynethead

If your worried about taking a propane tank off the Outback don't. I carry an 11lb tank for my weber babyQ gas grill. it is squat and fits in the underneath storage. I have a quick connect hose, but it uses the regulator from the grill. If you have the hose and regulator with the frier, my tank will be a perfect fit.


----------



## huntr70

nynethead said:


> If your worried about taking a propane tank off the Outback don't. I carry an 11lb tank for my weber babyQ gas grill. it is squat and fits in the underneath storage. I have a quick connect hose, but it uses the regulator from the grill. If you have the hose and regulator with the frier, my tank will be a perfect fit.


Sounds great...!!!!

My fryer does have the hose and regulator with the "new" standard connector.

Thanks!!
Steve


----------



## Moosegut

I'm thinking about bringing a good LCD projector and screen from work so we can show movies outside with the kiddies - you know, stuff like A Shark's Tale and such so all the kiddies will enjoy it. Does anybody have a "portable" DVD player with a decent "portable" surround sound/home entertainment speaker system? I say portable, meaning not one you have to rip out of the entertainment center at home. I'll supply the projector and screen but I don't have the sound equipment and my DVD player is a basic, little thing that really is only good for plugging into the little TV.

I'll bring the screen (and some DVD movies) and projector if someone will bring the DVD player and sound.

Also, if we do this, does anybody have a big popcorn popper? I'll bring our medium sized popper - big pot you put oil and popcorn in and then turn the crank. Anybody else got one? It will be fun to see all the kids in their little chairs watching a projected movie outside. Let me know if I should bring it.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood

Moosegut said:


> I'm thinking about bringing a good LCD projector and screen from work .....
> Scott


What a great idea, Scott!!! You parents of 2-leggeds probably have them all already, but we could bring any or all of:

Babe
Shrek
Shrek II
Monsters, Inc.
Beauty & the Beast
Finding Nemo
Chronicles of Narnia
...and more

also available could be the full "Lord of the Rings" trilogy (total = 13 hrs and more of an adult thing)
Just let us know....


----------



## huntr70

Moosegut said:


> I'm thinking about bringing a good LCD projector and screen from work so we can show movies outside with the kiddies - you know, stuff like A Shark's Tale and such so all the kiddies will enjoy it. Does anybody have a "portable" DVD player with a decent "portable" surround sound/home entertainment speaker system? I say portable, meaning not one you have to rip out of the entertainment center at home. I'll supply the projector and screen but I don't have the sound equipment and my DVD player is a basic, little thing that really is only good for plugging into the little TV.
> 
> I'll bring the screen (and some DVD movies) and projector if someone will bring the DVD player and sound.
> 
> Also, if we do this, does anybody have a big popcorn popper? I'll bring our medium sized popper - big pot you put oil and popcorn in and then turn the crank. Anybody else got one? It will be fun to see all the kids in their little chairs watching a projected movie outside. Let me know if I should bring it.
> 
> Scott


We usually bring the laptop if there is a way to hook that up to the projector??









We use them at work with the DLP projectors, so there must be a way...

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

My husband just unhooked a surround system he had for his computer that we will bring and I have one of the crank popcorn pots that we will bring as well. How about some Halloween movies since it will be close to that season and outside in the dark too! SPOOKY!!!!!! We have the Haunted Mansion (I'm pretty sure) Scooby Doo and even Charlie Brown's Halloween movie. What has anyone else got?

Darlene

Steve, as long as the projector has an S-video imput then yes your laptop4 could be hooked to the projector. My husband is working on the set up now. Moosegut, check your projector and let us know so we can bring the proper cords for hookup.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I have a small DVD player that I use in the car while traveling for the kids. I'm not sure what kind of video/audio outputs there are though. I know I can hook it up to a TV, but no sure about a projector, or surround sound.

Anyway, I will have it.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Steve, as long as the projector has an S-video imput then yes your laptop4 could be hooked to the projector. My husband is working on the set up now. Moosegut, check your projector and let us know so we can bring the proper cords for hookup.


The projector is a very good projector (if not top of the line, it's way up there) and anything will hook up to it. I have all cords, but it can't hoit for you to bring yours.

Soooo, I guess it's a go. Everyone bring your movies - though I'm a little afraid of how we'll decide what to watch. I say we defer to the cutest little ones. Wait a minute . . . . . . that's ALL of them. Oh well, we'll work it out. Make sure all the kids have their chairs. Everyone supply your own drinks and those of us making popcorn will share with all. Dibs on the Goobers and Raisinettes.









Oh, I'm so excited.


----------



## nynethead

I have a 9" dvd player that I also hookup to the tv in the TT so they have a bigger screen. I will have to see about sound sound. I just bought a 5.1 logitech sound sound for the computer I can try it out on the portable player and see if it works.


----------



## Moosegut

Prevish Gang's bringing the sound. I also have a cranked out media laptop from work so I'd say we're set - though I still think a DVD player will give us better sound. But, I'm not a sound guy so . . . . .


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> Soooo, I guess it's a go. Everyone bring your movies Oh, I'm so excited.


Movies won't be a problem we have a pile

Don


----------



## Dreamtimers

Moosegut said:


> I'm thinking about bringing a good LCD projector and screen from work so we can show movies outside with the kiddies - you know, stuff like A Shark's Tale and such so all the kiddies will enjoy it. Does anybody have a "portable" DVD player with a decent "portable" surround sound/home entertainment speaker system? I say portable, meaning not one you have to rip out of the entertainment center at home. I'll supply the projector and screen but I don't have the sound equipment and my DVD player is a basic, little thing that really is only good for plugging into the little TV.
> 
> I'll bring the screen (and some DVD movies) and projector if someone will bring the DVD player and sound.
> 
> Also, if we do this, does anybody have a big popcorn popper? I'll bring our medium sized popper - big pot you put oil and popcorn in and then turn the crank. Anybody else got one? It will be fun to see all the kids in their little chairs watching a projected movie outside. Let me know if I should bring it.
> 
> Scott


We did this at one of the SE rallys. Someone had small chairs for the kids, we hung a screen between trees and used a couple of sets of amped computer speakers for sound. *IT WORKED GREAT!*














Don't forget a table for all the electronics and bring adaptors to allow you to interconnect things. Best of luck with your setup.

Dave


----------



## huntr70

Just a bump....if you are attending and not on here, let me know and I will add you.

Steve



huntr70 said:


>


----------



## luv2camp

I have a Toshiba DVD player in my camper that is easily removed. As for cords, I have no idea what I'd need to hook that into the projector and the surround system though. I can bring all my spare A/V cables and see what works between all of us.

As for popcorn, call us lame, but we like the Cheddar (or Kettle) microwave kind - of which we'll make and bring!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Call me bad, but first off , I do not need my girls watching any type of 'horror' movie before bed. The other problem I have is this campground is full and if the sound can remain in our area, fine, if not, then we are not being good neighbors.

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Call me bad, but first off , I do not need my girls watching any type of 'horror' movie before bed. The other problem I have is this campground is full and if the sound can remain in our area, fine, if not, then we are not being good neighbors.
> 
> John


Had to be said, John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> The other problem I have is this campground is full and if the sound can remain in our area, fine, if not, then we are not being good neighbors.
> 
> John


 I think it should be able to be contained to the H loop, since we inhabit all sites except one. I think we should invite the "outcast" to our functions anyway, to be good neighbors.

If I remember correctly, there aren't any adjacent sites to the H-loop....a tennis court on one side and woods on the other.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> Call me bad, but first off , I do not need my girls watching any type of 'horror' movie before bed. The other problem I have is this campground is full and if the sound can remain in our area, fine, if not, then we are not being good neighbors.
> 
> John


I agree - no spooky movies. And the sound won't be a problem. Just because we're trying to hook up a surround sound doesn't mean we have to blast it. It won't be a problem and I figure the movie watching will be over by 9:00 anyway. Heck, I don't go to bed much later than that any way and I can't go to bed until I put my school's projector away.

So, we'll make sure we are good neighbors and we'll make sure we keep the movies in a genre that won't keep the little ones up. I offered the projector for the littles ones in the group anyway because my boys are a bit beyond the stage where they are interested in a group movie watching - though they will enjoy it. Teenagers - geesh.

Let's watch something like the Shaggy Dog (haven't seen that yet) or that type movie. And, since we are in the loop, we'll set it up so the speakers face away from the main campground toward the rear sites along the woods in the back of the loop - just as an extra buffer on the sound.

It'll be fun.


----------



## prevish gang

My goodness! The Haunted Mansion is a disney movie for goodness sake. I have 4 kids and understand about not wanting to scare the little one, I was only suggesting something themeish for the holiday season. Sorry I was so off base on this one! We did the hookup with the speakers and the laptop and the sound on Pirates of the Caribbean was amazing. I don't know if the sound is dependent on how good your sound card is, but we will have our laptop as well just in case. I think this will be really fun for the kids and the noise will not be an issue. I am sure. Lets all relax and just have some fun here. I personally, am so excited about this and can't wait to meet you all.
Darlene


----------



## Moosegut

prevish gang said:


> My goodness! The Haunted Mansion is a disney movie for goodness sake. I have 4 kids and understand about not wanting to scare the little one, I was only suggesting something themeish for the holiday season. Sorry I was so off base on this one! We did the hookup with the speakers and the laptop and the sound on Pirates of the Caribbean was amazing. I don't know if the sound is dependent on how good your sound card is, but we will have our laptop as well just in case. I think this will be really fun for the kids and the noise will not be an issue. I am sure. Lets all relax and just have some fun here. I personally, am so excited about this and can't wait to meet you all.
> Darlene


Actually, I didn't even really read your list of the movies. I just saw spooky and then moved on to the sound description. BUT, had I seen Scooby Doo I would have balked. I didn't sleep for two nights after watching that.







I also agree with not wanting to scare the kids though - having lived through two little ones who had nightmares, with one of them having the occassional night terror.

No worries everyone. And we will certainly be good neighbors - remember . . . . . I'm the guy who can't stand noise while I'm camping and I spent the extra money on the Honda generator so I would not disturb people. It's gonna be a blast for the kids. We'll make sure we end it well before the quiet hour, and we'll make sure we don't annoy anyone.


----------



## 3athlete

> I just saw spooky


I know the kids will love what ever we show...if it's about them, then it is cool.

We have a small hot air popper but it works and will provide lots of yummy treats. We'll bring it to help supply the masses.

I love all the great ideas, I'm so psyched!

I've got dibs on the twizzlers!


----------



## Moosegut

3alete said:


> I just saw spooky
> 
> 
> 
> I know the kids will love what ever we show...if it's about them, then it is cool.
> 
> We have a small hot air popper but it works and will provide lots of yummy treats. We'll bring it to help supply the masses.
> 
> I love all the great ideas, I'm so psyched!
> 
> I've got dibs on the twizzlers!
Click to expand...

Ya know, I looked back through the thread because I could have sworn I called dibs on the twizzlers. I see that I didn't. Oh well, DIBS on the Goobers and Raisinettes.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Moosegut said:


> I just saw spooky
> 
> 
> 
> I know the kids will love what ever we show...if it's about them, then it is cool.
> 
> We have a small hot air popper but it works and will provide lots of yummy treats. We'll bring it to help supply the masses.
> 
> I love all the great ideas, I'm so psyched!
> 
> I've got dibs on the twizzlers!
Click to expand...

Ya know, I looked back through the thread because I could have sworn I called dibs on the twizzlers. I see that I didn't. Oh well, DIBS on the Goobers and Raisinettes.
[/quote]

Well, my DW can have the twizzlers, Moose can have the goobers and raisinettes, I'll take the Guiness.









Tim


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I just saw spooky
> 
> 
> 
> I know the kids will love what ever we show...if it's about them, then it is cool.
> 
> We have a small hot air popper but it works and will provide lots of yummy treats. We'll bring it to help supply the masses.
> 
> I love all the great ideas, I'm so psyched!
> 
> I've got dibs on the twizzlers!
Click to expand...

Ya know, I looked back through the thread because I could have sworn I called dibs on the twizzlers. I see that I didn't. Oh well, DIBS on the Goobers and Raisinettes.
[/quote]

Well, my DW can have the twizzlers, Moose can have the goobers and raisinettes, I'll take the Guiness.









Tim
[/quote]
Scott will be in line waiting at my trailer for the EL Fudge cookies









Steve


----------



## Lady Di

We have 2 crank type poppers, one stays in the camper. We also have the Long, Long trailer, if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Fire44

Sound good to me....

We have "RV" on DVD if it would work.

I will be inline for the EL Fudge!!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

El Fudge dunked in Guiness........









Best of both worlds


----------



## bill_pfaff

I know it is late in the game and I apologize for that but I "might" have an opportunity to participate in the rally and so I thought I'd inquire as to the possibility of another player.

Please bear with me on the stupid questions as we have never done a rally before so I'm not sure of the rules but if there is room then how does this work (reservations etc)?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Highlander96

bill_pfaff said:


> I know it is late in the game and I apologize for that but I "might" have an opportunity to participate in the rally and so I thought I'd inquire as to the possibility of another player.
> 
> Please bear with me on the stupid questions as we have never done a rally before so I'm not sure of the rules but if there is room then how does this work (reservations etc)?
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


Bill,

Call Otter Lake and see if there is a slot available......

If so, attend and have fun. It is that simple!!!!

Happy Outbacking,

Tim


----------



## Fire44

Bill,

There are a few rules:

1. Get a site
2. Let us know you are coming
3. Be hungry for the pot luck dinner
4. Be really to have fun

It would be great to have you come....I am SOOOO tired of being the only one from Delaware!!!

Gary


----------



## happycamper

Fire44 said:


> Bill,
> 
> It would be great to have you come....I am SOOOO tired of being the only one from Delaware!!!
> 
> Gary


 Gary

If it makes you feel better one of the families traveling with us is from Delaware. Of course they are only Outbackers by association. Maybe there will be 3 of you from the "First State".

Steph


----------



## RizFam

OK Everyone the pig is 250lbs  & the cost is $200.00 I divided it by 33 families & that came to  $6.00/family.
I'll let you know if anything changes.









Tami


----------



## luv2camp

Tami,
Does your cost include any extra costs like charcoal, seasonings, cooking supplies, etc... I don't want you to get short changed.

TWO WEEKS!! woo-hoo!


----------



## bill_pfaff

Thanks to all that replied.

I'll make it a priority to firm this thing up tonight and let you all know.

Is there a certain area I should ask for when we reserve or just tell them I'm with the rally and ask for something close?

As far as the "Pig" and other events, we will be glad to contribute, just let me know how much & who to get the & to.

Lastly, the "Pot Luck" dinner. Were we to come should we plan on making something and if so is there a pick list or you just bring what you want?

Gary, I'll try my best to make it as I understand the delima. It would be great to meet you anyway!

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn

6 dollars. That is the bargain of the year


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> 6 dollars. That is the bargain of the year


 How would $3 a family sound???









I plan on contributing the $100 I made from a reference for nynethead's new fiver towards the pig.

If someone wants to make a contribution, bring some beer for a "community" cooler.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Scott will be in line waiting at my trailer for the EL Fudge cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I already have the milk poured.


----------



## bill_pfaff

Well you know what they say, "you snooze you lose".

Called to make reservations and all they had was tent sites.

Thanks for the info and for making us feel welcome. We'll keep our eyes out for the next rally and hopefully be able to meet you all face to face.

Wishing you all good weather and a great time,
Bill


----------



## happycamper

Bill

Did you ask if they'd call you if there were cancellations? Or try calling back at some point and asking if any sites have opend up.







If you want to camp close RizFam and our family were at Mtn. Vista campground not far away in the summer. We enjoyed it. RizFam had a different experience. You'd only be a few minutes and could come join all the fun.

Mountain Vista

If you decide to try this see if you can get a site in the "B" loop. The lower sites "PT" and "A" were not as nice and seemed to have a noise issue.

Steph


----------



## Not Yet

bill_pfaff said:


> Well you know what they say, "you snooze you lose".
> 
> Called to make reservations and all they had was tent sites.
> 
> Thanks for the info and for making us feel welcome. We'll keep our eyes out for the next rally and hopefully be able to meet you all face to face.
> 
> Wishing you all good weather and a great time,
> Bill


Bill,

PM on the way. My son's soccer team made a tournament so I can not attend. If we coordinate you can have my site.

Jared


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> 6 dollars. That is the bargain of the year


 How would $3 a family sound???









I plan on contributing the $100 I made from a reference for nynethead's new fiver towards the pig.

If someone wants to make a contribution, bring some beer for a "community" cooler.

Steve
[/quote]

I think that would be SWELL









John was talking to Leon last night & the $200 in all inclusive, & no other hidden costs.









Jared (NotYet) sorry you can't make it, but congrats to your son.







Hopefully Bill will take you up on your offer.

Tami


----------



## huntr70

I called Otter Lake today and asked about coming in early up there.

Most of the sites are open, so we plan on heading up Thursday night and hopefully do a little local sightseeing on Friday before everyone else rolls in.

Steve


----------



## happycamper

huntr70 said:


> I called Otter Lake today and asked about coming in early up there.
> 
> Most of the sites are open, so we plan on heading up Thursday night and hopefully do a little local sightseeing on Friday before everyone else rolls in.
> 
> Steve


Steve

We really enjoyed Bushkill falls with the family this summer. If you haven't done this I'd recommend it. A ways up the road is a town called Canadensis there are a few unique mom and pop, five and dime type stores that are fun to look through.

Have fun. We'll be pulling in late afternoon Friday.

Steph


----------



## tdvffjohn

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it

2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini

3...RizFam - Side - still thinking about it

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.









6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries









7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......









8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.

10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread

11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting

12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)
[/quote]
13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - BBQ'd Pineapples & Pineapple Sweet Potato
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?
> 
> 9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> 10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread
> 
> 11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting
> 
> 12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)
> 
> 13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad


----------



## bill_pfaff

OK, I'm the new kid (ha! "kid",,,,,, I wish) who's never done this before so if I'm getting out of line just tell me to back off.

For those of you that have been tuned in, we were going to come but couldn't get a campsite because they were full however; Jared was kind enough to offer us his site because he couldn't make it. I've PMed Jared and have yet to hear from him but I'm confident things will work out so I'd say we are in.

Now to the point of this posting. I'm seeing tdvffjohn's "bring list" which is getting me all excited (I'm old..... it doesn't take much anymore) and it's making me want to play so let me throw this idea out.

Given you have this big old pig, is anyone up for some pulled pork/minced barbeque? We'll bring hamburger rolls and some secret sauce to put on the rolls plus some beer for Steve's cooler. Must have beer!

If you all think that would work I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea for how many rolls we should get?

If this doesn't work just let me know. I can take it.

Bill


----------



## RizFam

bill_pfaff said:


> OK, I'm the new kid (ha! "kid",,,,,, I wish) who's never done this before so if I'm getting out of line just tell me to back off.
> 
> For those of you that have been tuned in, we were going to come but couldn't get a campsite because they were full however; Jared was kind enough to offer us his site because he couldn't make it. I've PMed Jared and have yet to hear from him but I'm confident things will work out so I'd say we are in.
> 
> Now to the point of this posting. I'm seeing tdvffjohn's "bring list" which is getting me all excited (I'm old..... it doesn't take much anymore) and it's making me want to play so let me throw this idea out.
> 
> Given you have this big old pig, is anyone up for some pulled pork/minced barbeque? We'll bring hamburger rolls and some secret sauce to put on the rolls plus some beer for Steve's cooler. Must have beer!
> 
> If you all think that would work I was wondering if anyone could give me an idea for how many rolls we should get?
> 
> If this doesn't work just let me know. I can take it.
> 
> Bill


I think that's a Great idea, I love pulled pork







Also remember that Schaffer's we be bringing a couple of kegs of beer. At least that is what Chris told me at the RV SHow in Hershey PA last month.

Tami


----------



## Fire44

Given you have this big old pig, is anyone up for some pulled pork/minced barbeque? We'll bring hamburger rolls and some secret sauce to put on the rolls plus some beer for Steve's cooler. Must have beer!

Bill......I think you are going to fit in just fine!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds like a good idea.....I don't even know if we have a final head count.....maybe we should see how many are coming.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

All we need is rolls and sauce. That hog should be very easy to pull apart. Who is going to do the pulling or is it going to be self serve?

We also just realized that the kids and mom have off of school that Friday. We will be leaving early......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> Also remember that Schaffer's we be bringing a couple of kegs of beer. .
> 
> Tami


 I wouldn't count on that.....the last time I talked to Chris (last week) he made no mention of beer, but they are bringing "goodie bags" to hand out.

I guess I'll have to bust his chops this week and see what they are doing for sure.

I would hate to be without beer for a pigroast!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> Family #'s of PIG Consumption are as follows :
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - 3
> H2- LadyDi - 4
> H3- Moosegut - 4
> H4- tdvffjohn - 6
> H5- Highlander - 4
> H6- Hootbob - 6
> H7- SharonAG - 3
> H8- rsg99 - 2
> H9- RizFam - 2
> H10- Fire44 - 2
> H11- Thurston -2
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - 2
> H15- Hatcity - 2
> G18- Luv2Camp - 5
> J14- prevish gang - 4
> J20 - NJMikeC - 2
> J21-CKCS - 2
> J22-GeoWalls- 4
> J26 -camping 479 ?
> G3- Not Yet - 3
> F3 - mtq - 3
> C1 - Ali ?
> A - 18 - nynethead -2
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS --10
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total so far = 78










for Gary


----------



## Fire44

Hey John....

Its early and I have only had one cup of coffee!!!!

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## bill_pfaff

Glad you all like the idea.

I'll stand by on the roll count and check in again when it gets closer to the 22nd. Someone should have a good idea by then.

As far as the "beer" I'll keep watching and act accordingly. If the keg is the solution I'll be more than happy to contribute and if a tub is needed I'm pretty sure I can get one, just let me know.

Dang, now I'm even more excited. I'm going to have to take a nap soon.

I forgot, as far as the pulling/mincing of the pork, I'll be more than happy to do that with anyone else that wants to help.

I get nuts if I just have to stand around and it causes me to drink too much beer.

Why do my posts always end with beer?


----------



## tdvffjohn

And you think thats a bad







thing Bill


----------



## huntr70

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....beer.

(In my best Homer Simpson impersonation)

Steve


----------



## RizFam

10 day forecast for Marshall Creek PA ..............









http://www.weather.com/outlook/events/spor...r_topnav_sports


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looks good so far Tami, but

I am happy when they get tomorrow correct, never mind 2 weeks away


----------



## prevish gang

Just wanted to mention Tami that we are going to be doing the fresh hushpuppies along with Hunter Steve's fresh cut FF. I am probably doing some good coleslaw too. I also have a couple of bottles of NC BBQ sauce for the pig. My mouth is watering already!

Darlene


----------



## bill_pfaff

Looks good.

Here also is a good sight that gives you the historical tempreture averages and chances of rain for the same zip code.

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airpor...y.html#calendar


----------



## BritsOnTour

1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it

2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini

3...RizFam - Side - BBQ'd Pineapples & Pineapple Sweet Potato

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.

6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries

7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......

8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.

10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread

11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting

12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)

13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad

14 - BritsOnTour (aka ali!) - mini spinach calzones (if frozen spinach is back in the store now, otherwise I'll adapt something else!).

Seems to be a good number of desserts - the greatest part of a meal according to my crew!
Is this the whole list? I recall someone mentioning mac n cheese for the kids but don't see it, has that changed? I could do that instead....but then again, mine might just eat dessert and rolls!


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> Seems to be a good number of desserts - the greatest part of a meal according to my crew!
> Is this the whole list? I recall someone mentioning mac n cheese for the kids but don't see it, has that changed? I could do that instead....but then again, mine might just eat dessert and rolls!


Don't worry...there will be plenty of food available.

There seems to be more coming than we had in Canada, and that was a week long rally!!!!

Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour

FYI: Dave is so much better. We are hoping that he'll be back at work at some point next week - more than 3 weeks off work is probably the longest break he's had since University!

The CT scan last Monday showed the mastoiditis is still present so he's on another round of antibiotics and a couple of other prescription meds. The viral meningitis has cleared up so really the ear is what still bothers him. The ENT yesterday said it was looking a lot better and he should be 'feeling better' very soon.

He's the guy who only takes Tylenol under duress and maybe every other month. He's been taking nothing less than ibuprofen for the last 3 weeks - we'll be weening him off! Who knew that an ear infection could do this much damage?!

On the plus side, he started driving again this week and today our friend has gone with him to go and collect the OB which has spent the last 3 weeks by the Brandywine River, where we had to abandon it when the Burb broke down (power steering shaft broke, $$$ to fix, not covered by the warrenty - of course!), so I will get to see it again after having it almost a month and only looking at it for 3 days - whew!!

So, now officially looking forward to Otter Lake and putting behind me the nightmare of the last few weeks!

See you all soon, Ali



huntr70 said:


> Don't worry...there will be plenty of food available.
> 
> There seems to be more coming than we had in Canada, and that was a week long rally!!!!
> 
> Steve


LOL! You're right, I don't think we'll be deprived in any way!

We had a block party here last w/e, think I fed our family on the leftovers for the next 2 days!

Ali


----------



## SharonAG

huntr70 said:


> I called Otter Lake today and asked about coming in early up there.
> 
> Most of the sites are open, so we plan on heading up Thursday night and hopefully do a little local sightseeing on Friday before everyone else rolls in.
> 
> Steve


As of right now I'm putting in for the day off on thursday. Other's can do it so why can't I??!! So we should be arriving around 2pm on thursday.

Sharon


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> 10 day forecast for Marshall Creek PA ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/events/spor...r_topnav_sports


Aren't we 2 weeks away from the rally yet???

Either that, or I reserved the wrong weekend!!!









We are going the 20-22nd right??









Steve
[/quote]

OOOOPS







Guess I'm just a little excited .............


----------



## NJMikeC

So I will give the foliage forecast, I should know spent 15 years up there on weekends.

PEAK COLOR FOR SURE! Drove home through the Poconos yesterday. Funny place. At the top of the mountain around Mount Pocono there is peak color. Going south on 380 you look at the top of Camelback and it is still all green. Really wild. You are be in Peak color look maybe 5, 7 miles away and still see mostly green. So if Camelback is green Otter Lake will be in Peak color the week we are there.

Was up in the Catskills this weekend and there was breathtaking color. Good year for it with the rain we had!

So says Mike C!


----------



## wolfwood

NJMikeC said:


> So I will give the foliage forecast, I should know spent 15 years up there on weekends.
> PEAK COLOR FOR SURE! .....
> So says Mike C!


Cool beans!!! We get 3 WEEKS of PEAK COLOR across 4 States & 2 Rallies !!!!!
Last week in the Whites (still glorious color this w'end), this week in S.NH / MA, followed by CT & PA.








(keep those reports coming Mike!!!)


----------



## huntr70

I just wanted to bump this again.......exactly how many familys do we have coming????

I know someone PM'd me and somehow I lost it. Please reply again and I will add you. Also, I know Not Yet is not attending, but someone is looking to grab that site.

I also have to delete Camping479 for reasons that we won't bring up
















Steve
































I talked to the guys from Schaeffer's today...

They are NOT bringing kegs of beer because of the Dealer paying their campsites, and being a family function.

They are bringing goodie bags of stuff for every family in attendance.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Steve it is bill_pfaff taking Not Yet's site. 
So, I guess we are at 32 families









Goody Bags huh? -- WELL they better be HUGE discount coupons for future OB upgrades or something better.









Tami


----------



## Highlander96

Anybody know a good tattoo artist?????

We need more ink!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking !

Tim


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> Steve it is bill_pfaff taking Not Yet's site.
> So, I guess we are at 32 families
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goody Bags huh? -- WELL they better be HUGE discount coupons for future OB upgrades or something better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


I go for the instant gratification thing...local store vs. on-line shopping, etc. If they're not bringing the beer ... seems those GoodyBags could at least carry "HUGE discount coupons" to the local distributor (beer, that is....we need beer...we already have OBs)

How 'bout big OutBack flags? ok...little OB Flags.
Hats
New Decals (to replace the ones that keep peeling off)
Cool new Nose Graphics (for those of us without a 2007 Sidney)









[/quote]
I just want to reiterate that these 2 guys are coming to hang out with us. They are not coming to park their show model trailers and try to make sales.

They have been very busy the last couple weeks with the Hershey show, and the sales that it led to. They are coming to enjoy our company, just like everyone else is coming to do the same. They will be staying in the trailers they bring, which, if you are interested, may be toured........but NOT to sell. As RV salespeople, they rarely get to camp as much as you and I do, so please respect that.

I really don't think we should expect them to bring anything more than anyone else is bringing.

They will bring their money to pay for the pig roast as well as everyone else, and also will have beer at their site, but not sponsered by the Dealership.

So, with that said, if any of you aren't bringing kegs of beer and all kinds of freebies, please don't expect these guys to bring them either. They regularly read the forum, and just want to hang out and camp.

I'll step off the soapbox now....









Steve


----------



## RizFam

Glad you cleared that up Steve, b/c that is NOT the impression I had, esp after Chris told me they were bringing a keg of beer.


----------



## wolfwood

Steve, I have removed my post. I was playing. I certainly did not intend to imply that anyone really should do anything nor was there any intention to offend !!! If that was the result, I certainly apologize. Of course they're welcome - with no expectations being put upon them except that they relax and enjoy like everyone else.

My bad.


----------



## huntr70

No one has offended me....it's not THAT easy
















I just wanted everyone to realize that they are coming to enjoy time away from work....not create more.

Steve


----------



## bill_pfaff

NotYet & I have gotten the plan nailed down and so I'm in!

Steve if you are tallying, we will have 4 adults.

I'm still looking for a count on the hamburger rolls but the 2 liters of "Secrete Sauce" are ready to go............. and of course the beer!

Hummmmmmmmmmmm it happened again.

Bill


----------



## happycamper

BritsOnTour said:


> FYI: Dave is so much better. We are hoping that he'll be back at work at some point next week - more than 3 weeks off work is probably the longest break he's had since University!
> 
> ....
> 
> So, now officially looking forward to Otter Lake and putting behind me the nightmare of the last few weeks!
> 
> See you all soon, Ali










I am glad Dave is feeling better and we are looking forward to Otter Lake too! Wish him well from the happycamper family.

Jim


----------



## nynethead

Ok, I do not know who is keeping the food count, but I was left off the food bringing list.

I volunteered to make a pot of sauce with meatballs and sausage. I will also bring a few pounds of pasta.

I know my kids would rather eat pasta than just about anything else.

They might try the pig, but they will vote for the pasta.

Glenn

PS. Steve When I talked to Chris he tells me he has a popup, but is borrowing a trailer for the rally to enjoy himself for a change.


----------



## RizFam

List Updated

H1- Huntr70 - Side
H2- LadyDi - Dessert
H3- Moosegut - Dessert
H4- tdvffjohn - ?
H5- Highlander - Side
H6- Hootbob - Dessert 
H7- SharonAG - Dessert
H8- rsg99 - Entree
H9- RizFam - Side 
H10- Fire44 - Dessert 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
H15- Hatcity - Entree
G18- Luv2Camp - Side
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC - Side
J21-CKCS
J22-GeoWalls
G3- bill_pfaff
F3 - mtq - Side
C1 - Ali
C9- Ride-n-10
A - 18 - nynethead - Side 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total 32 Families ---


----------



## tdvffjohn

BritsOnTour said:


> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - BBQ'd Pineapples & Pineapple Sweet Potato
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?
> 
> 9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> 10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread
> 
> 11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting
> 
> 12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)
> 
> 13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad
> 
> 14 - BritsOnTour (aka ali!) - mini spinach calzones (if frozen spinach is back in the store now, otherwise I'll adapt something else!).
> 
> Seems to be a good number of desserts - the greatest part of a meal according to my crew!
> Is this the whole list? I recall someone mentioning mac n cheese for the kids but don't see it, has that changed? I could do that instead....but then again, mine might just eat dessert and rolls!


----------



## bill_pfaff

Seeing as I didn't see it on the list and at the sake of repeating myself;

Hamburger rolls and secrete sauce for pulled/minced barbecue.

Bill (G3)


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> 1...tdvffjohn...dunno yet..just starting it
> 
> 2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - BBQ'd Pineapples & Pineapple Sweet Potato
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?
> 
> 9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> 10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread
> 
> 11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting
> 
> 12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)
> 
> 13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad
> 
> 14 - BritsOnTour (aka ali!) - mini spinach calzones (if frozen spinach is back in the store now, otherwise I'll adapt something else!).
> 
> 15..bill_pfaff...hamburger rolls and secrete sauce for pulled/ minced barbecue
> 
> Seems to be a good number of desserts - the greatest part of a meal according to my crew!
> Is this the whole list? I recall someone mentioning mac n cheese for the kids but don't see it, has that changed? I could do that instead....but then again, mine might just eat dessert and rolls!


[/quote]


----------



## CKCS

RizFam said:


> *OTTER LAKE NE FALL PIG ROAST RALLY*
> *
> Date Oct 20-22-06
> http://www.otterlake.com/
> 1 800 345-1369
> 1 570 223-0123
> 
> H1- Huntr70 - Side
> H2- LadyDi - Dessert
> H3- Moosegut - Dessert
> H4- tdvffjohn - ?
> H5- Highlander - Side
> H6- Hootbob - Dessert
> H7- SharonAG - Dessert
> H8- rsg99 - Entree
> H9- RizFam - Side
> H10- Fire44 - Dessert
> H11- Thurston
> H12- Kernfour
> H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
> H15- Hatcity - Entree
> G18- Luv2Camp - Side
> J14- prevish gang
> J20 - NJMikeC - Side
> J21-CKCS
> J22-GeoWalls
> G3- bill_pfaff
> F3 - mtq - Side
> C1 - Ali
> C9- Ride-n-10
> A - 18 - nynethead
> A - 19 >
> A - 20 >>
> A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
> A - 22 >>
> A - 23 >
> 
> Total 32 Families* ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd NE Mega Rally this year.


We won't be able to make the trip next weekend. My Dad (84 yrs old) is in the hospital and I need to stay home. If he comes home in a few days I will have to be available to stay with him. I'm so sad that we are going to miss this.









Sharon


----------



## RizFam

Sharon,

Sorry about your Dad, but Family always comes first. Please take care & keep us posted.

I think someone was looking to come & they were all booked up, maybe they could get your site









Tami


----------



## huntr70

So sorry to hear about your Dad......

There will be other rallys to attend.

Did you cancel the site already??

If not, please hold onto it for a day or so and see if someone needs a site.

There are some that wanted to attend, I know nynethead had a friend that wanted to come.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

I just had a guy who works with a friend of mine stop in. He is looking to buy a 26RS soon. I invited him, his DW and there 4 boys (all under 10 ) to come join us for sat nite dinner. They just might . They might go to there first rally before they get a trailer







I will let you know if we need to add another family to the pig roast.

John


----------



## RizFam

For those of you who have decide to join us, & can't get a spot here at Otter Lake here is another suggestion. http://www.mtnvistacampground.com/area.html is a campground literally right around the corner from OL.

So, maybe you could get a site there & still join in on all the OB RALLY fun.









Tami


----------



## nynethead

Sharon,

Soory about your father, I hope everything works out.

I PM'd you about the site. I tried the campsite to see the size of the space. I see you have a 25rss and i will ask the camp tomorrow what length it will accomodate. I have a 33' Laredo 5'er and my cousin who wants to go has a 35'.


----------



## Fire44

I am sorry to hear about your father, Sharon. We will miss you at the rally but you have to take care of family first!!!

Gary


----------



## jcball16

What is this every time plans are made for a rally in the Northeast i have to go away on Business!!!







I sure want to met up with you all some time would love to get to know some of you. well my fingers are crossed so hopefully next year i will be able to at least make one of the rallies in the Northeast.. I hope you guy have a great time and i will be thinking about being there with you all... Or maybe not as i will be in amsterdam and my mind may not be in the right thoughts







...LOL.. well take care and have a good time


----------



## mtq

tdvffjohn said:


> I just had a guy who works with a friend of mine stop in. He is looking to buy a 26RS soon. I invited him, his DW and there 4 boys (all under 10 ) to come join us for sat nite dinner. They just might . They might go to there first rally before they get a trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know if we need to add another family to the pig roast.
> 
> John


We are planning to buy a motor home. Currently we have a 31-RQS for sale. Would your friend be interested?


----------



## huntr70

I just had a thought here.....

For those of you that haven't signed up for anything for potluck, or don't know what to bring, how about some juices or soda for the kids???

A pack of cups and some Hawaiian Punch, Hi-C, whatever.......

Even some bottles of Coke, Pepsi, Sprite, etc for the rest.

And just an FYI....in speaking with Leon, (the pig master) we are anticipating the pig being done for around lunch time Saturday.

That way, it will give the rest of the day to work all that food off, or keep eating at it until it's gone









Steve


----------



## RizFam

Steve,

Happycamper & Friends volunteered to bring beverages









Tami


----------



## dougdogs

Maybe this post is way too late, but me and my wife's plans have changed for the weekend of the rally.

If anyone has reservations, and can't make it, we would be happy to pay you for your spot.

Doug


----------



## RizFam

Latest Updated List

OTTER LAKE NE FALL PIG ROAST RALLY

Date Oct 20-22-06
http://www.otterlake.com/
1 800 345-1369
1 570 223-0123

H1- Huntr70 - Side
H2- LadyDi - Dessert
H3- Moosegut - Dessert
H4- tdvffjohn - ?
H5- Highlander - Side
H6- Hootbob - Dessert 
H7- SharonAG - Dessert
H8- rsg99 - Entree
H9- RizFam - Side 
H10- Fire44 - Dessert 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
H15- Hatcity - Entree
G18- Luv2Camp - Side
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC - Side
J21-CKCS
J22-GeoWalls
G3- bill_pfaff
F3 - mtq - Side
C1 - Ali
C9- Ride-n-10
A - 18 - nynethead 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >
S1 - Duke2006

Total 33 Families ---


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> I just had a thought here.....
> 
> For those of you that haven't signed up for anything for potluck, or don't know what to bring, how about some juices or soda for the kids???
> 
> A pack of cups and some Hawaiian Punch, Hi-C, whatever.......
> 
> Even some bottles of Coke, Pepsi, Sprite, etc for the rest.
> 
> And just an FYI....in speaking with Leon, (the pig master) we are anticipating the pig being done for around lunch time Saturday.
> 
> That way, it will give the rest of the day to work all that food off, or keep eating at it until it's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve we are also bringing a 1/4 barrel Birch Beer

Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> I just had a thought here.....
> 
> For those of you that haven't signed up for anything for potluck, or don't know what to bring, how about some juices or soda for the kids???
> 
> A pack of cups and some Hawaiian Punch, Hi-C, whatever.......
> 
> Even some bottles of Coke, Pepsi, Sprite, etc for the rest.
> 
> And just an FYI....in speaking with Leon, (the pig master) we are anticipating the pig being done for around lunch time Saturday.
> 
> That way, it will give the rest of the day to work all that food off, or keep eating at it until it's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve we are also bringing a 1/4 barrel Birch Beer

Don
[/quote]
Oh yeah.....I almost forgot about that...









Is that a 1/4 before or after the leaky top???









Steve


----------



## prevish gang

dougdogs said:


> Maybe this post is way too late, but me and my wife's plans have changed for the weekend of the rally.
> 
> If anyone has reservations, and can't make it, we would be happy to pay you for your spot.
> 
> Doug


Doug, call the campground and see if there have been any cancelled reservations. If not, I am sure there will be. Ask to be put on the cancellation list and then call 2 days before. I would bet you will get in. I saw something on pages 38-40 on this thread where someone in our group was going to cancel. Look over the older posts and see if you can find it. They were asked to hold on to their spot for a couple of days in case someone else could make it. I think they were like J-21 if I remember correctly. We are also on the J loop. Good luck and hope to have you as neighbors again.
Darlene


----------



## huntr70

prevish gang said:


> Maybe this post is way too late, but me and my wife's plans have changed for the weekend of the rally.
> 
> If anyone has reservations, and can't make it, we would be happy to pay you for your spot.
> 
> Doug


Doug, call the campground and see if there have been any cancelled reservations. If not, I am sure there will be. Ask to be put on the cancellation list and then call 2 days before. I would bet you will get in. I saw something on pages 38-40 on this thread where someone in our group was going to cancel. Look over the older posts and see if you can find it. They were asked to hold on to their spot for a couple of days in case someone else could make it. I think they were like J-21 if I remember correctly. We are also on the J loop. Good luck and hope to have you as neighbors again.
Darlene
[/quote]
That site has been booked again. They had actually cancelled the site before posting that thye couldn't make it. I called the campground and it was snatched up right away.

Doug, you may want to look into Mountain Vista....there was a link posted a page back or so. I know there is at least one person going to be staying there, and come to Otter Lake to join us in the festivities.

Steve


----------



## happycamper

happycamper said:


> Bill
> 
> Did you ask if they'd call you if there were cancellations? Or try calling back at some point and asking if any sites have opend up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to camp close RizFam and our family were at Mtn. Vista campground not far away in the summer. We enjoyed it. RizFam had a different experience. You'd only be a few minutes and could come join all the fun.
> 
> Mountain Vista
> 
> If you decide to try this see if you can get a site in the "B" loop. The lower sites "PT" and "A" were not as nice and seemed to have a noise issue.
> 
> Steph












Tami posted a link too. I just couldn't find it!


----------



## Ride-n-10

huntr70 said:


> I just had a thought here.....
> 
> For those of you that haven't signed up for anything for potluck, or don't know what to bring, how about some juices or soda for the kids???
> 
> A pack of cups and some Hawaiian Punch, Hi-C, whatever.......
> 
> Even some bottles of Coke, Pepsi, Sprite, etc for the rest.
> 
> And just an FYI....in speaking with Leon, (the pig master) we are anticipating the pig being done for around lunch time Saturday.
> 
> That way, it will give the rest of the day to work all that food off, or keep eating at it until it's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Ride can bring a few cases of soda too, and some plates cups and folks


----------



## HootBob

Steve we are also bringing a 1/4 barrel Birch Beer

Don
[/quote]
Oh yeah.....I almost forgot about that...









Is that a 1/4 before or after the leaky top???









Steve
[/quote]

They say it only happens with the 1/2 Barrels because they are reused so much









Don


----------



## 3athlete

What time is everyone planning on arriving? I've decided to take the day, I'm feeling like I might be "feeling unwell" that day. The kids can skip school and we can be off early.

Just a note, we've decided that we'll be bringing rice & beans, can be a side, can be an entree.



> And just an FYI....in speaking with Leon, (the pig master) we are anticipating the pig being done for around lunch time Saturday.
> 
> That way, it will give the rest of the day to work all that food off, or keep eating at it until it's gone/quote]
> 
> Are we planning to eat that early? I was hoping to do some shopping (outlet center nearby) or other "fun stuff" during the day?
> What do the rest of you think?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ready at noon, wow, is it possible to be ready around 3 at the earliest? This way we can skip lunch, early supper and then dessert with the campfire.

John

I will be arriving around 230 fri aft.


----------



## Highlander96

Can't we just eat all day?

Every rally we have been to there has been food still around at Midnight. I thought noon was a great start.....

However, we know what opinions are......









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

We can eat whenever.....It is all dependant on the main course....the pig.

It will be started Friday before the drive up, and when it is done, it is done.

That is why the time frame is earlier than normal. Besides, I hate feeling so bloated at night from trying everyone's creations!!!









Steve


----------



## SharonAG

I like the idea of eating early and the having dessert around the fire later on in the evening.

Sharon


----------



## luv2camp

We'll be up on Friday around 2:30.

We were kinda hoping to have "dinner" around 4-5. Any chance we can pull it and put it in crock pots or electric roasters to stay warm? I have a big electric roaster I'd be willing to bring. Just throwing it out. We're flexible really.


----------



## Lady Di

Since we just got back today from vacation, DH's vacation is all used up, so will arrive later on Friday night.

tami, I saw I am still listed for dessert, would you mind if we changed that to a crock pot full of Macaroni and Cheese?


----------



## Ride-n-10

How about a softball or a football game on Sat.?


----------



## Moosegut

Ride-n-10 said:


> How about a softball or a football game on Sat.?


Sure. What channel? They do have cable there.


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> How about a softball or a football game on Sat.?


Sure. What channel? They do have cable there.








[/quote]

Who has a big flat screen tv









Don


----------



## RizFam

List Updated

H1- Huntr70 - Side
H2- LadyDi - Crock Pot Full O' Mac & Cheese 
H3- Moosegut - Dessert
H4- tdvffjohn - ?
H5- Highlander - Side
H6- Hootbob - Dessert 
H7- SharonAG - Dessert
H8- rsg99 - Entree
H9- RizFam - Side 
H10- Fire44 - Dessert 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
H15- Hatcity - Entree
G18- Luv2Camp - Side
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC - Side
J21-CKCS
J22-GeoWalls
G3- bill_pfaff
F3 - mtq - Side
C1 - Ali
C9- Ride-n-10
A - 18 - nynethead - Side 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total 32 Families ---

Also, I'll be checking in w/ OL tomorrow & if we can, we'll be arriving on Thursday








YIPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE









Tami


----------



## SharonAG

We're arriving on Thursday too!!!!









Sharon


----------



## Moosegut

Wow! Seems a lot of people are taking Friday off from work. Well, we'll see many of you guys Thursday night. So much for the plan of having the pool all to ourselves.


----------



## RizFam

didididdididid Somebody say Pig Roast ?


----------



## Hans

I have been reading the forums for sometime and really like the idea of this rally. I lucked out and got a site the other day, Z-5 see all of you there.


----------



## GeoWalls

Haven't spent alot of time on the forum lately. Work and finishing my basement seems to be taking most of my time lately. We are not sure what we are bringing, but it will be an entree/side and maybe even a desert. We will eat whenever, we're good at that.

Jeff


----------



## happycamper

huntr70 said:


> I just had a thought here.....
> 
> For those of you that haven't signed up for anything for potluck, or don't know what to bring, how about some juices or soda for the kids???
> 
> A pack of cups and some Hawaiian Punch, Hi-C, whatever.......
> 
> Even some bottles of Coke, Pepsi, Sprite, etc for the rest.
> 
> And just an FYI....in speaking with Leon, (the pig master) we are anticipating the pig being done for around lunch time Saturday.
> 
> That way, it will give the rest of the day to work all that food off, or keep eating at it until it's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Somehow I over looked this post. Tami is right we and our friends plan on brining some non-alcoholic type beverages. As well as some hot cider and boilo (for the adults).


----------



## Moosegut

Hans said:


> I have been reading the forums for sometime and really like the idea of this rally. I lucked out and got a site the other day, Z-5 see all of you there.


Wow! Joined the group and less than a week later will be at a rally. Congratulations and welcome aboard.







I'm glad you're coming to the rally.

Where are ya from and what TT do you have? Kids? Spouse? Give us the scoop.

Scott


----------



## Highlander96

Moosegut said:


> I have been reading the forums for sometime and really like the idea of this rally. I lucked out and got a site the other day, Z-5 see all of you there.


Wow! Joined the group and less than a week later will be at a rally. Congratulations and welcome aboard.







I'm glad you're coming to the rally.

Where are ya from and what TT do you have? Kids? Spouse? Give us the scoop.

Scott
[/quote]

I am pretty sure he "shaves his chest" and had a fondness for Darlene Prevish... Hans is a man's man......


----------



## dougdogs

huntr70 said:


> Maybe this post is way too late, but me and my wife's plans have changed for the weekend of the rally.
> 
> If anyone has reservations, and can't make it, we would be happy to pay you for your spot.
> 
> Doug


Doug, call the campground and see if there have been any cancelled reservations. If not, I am sure there will be. Ask to be put on the cancellation list and then call 2 days before. I would bet you will get in. I saw something on pages 38-40 on this thread where someone in our group was going to cancel. Look over the older posts and see if you can find it. They were asked to hold on to their spot for a couple of days in case someone else could make it. I think they were like J-21 if I remember correctly. We are also on the J loop. Good luck and hope to have you as neighbors again.
Darlene
[/quote]
That site has been booked again. They had actually cancelled the site before posting that thye couldn't make it. I called the campground and it was snatched up right away.

Doug, you may want to look into Mountain Vista....there was a link posted a page back or so. I know there is at least one person going to be staying there, and come to Otter Lake to join us in the festivities.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah, Mountain Vista is an idea, but it sorta doesn't make sense. We Only live about 30 minutes away from Otter Lake, so paying to stay at Mountain Vista, then paying a visitor fee to enter Otter Lake seems silly.

I got no problem with paying to stay with everone else at Otter Creek, but maybe Jutta and I will just drive by on Saturday to say "Hey!" to everyone.


----------



## BritsOnTour

Eating whenever is fine by us - lunchtime works for the main, snacking in the afternoon, desserts for dinner - sounds good! Equally, mid-afternoon/very early evening is OK too - we're very easy-going!

Anyone know of any pumpkin patches in the area? With kid activities, busy w/e's, sick family members etc, we haven't done any pumpkin pics with the kids yet and thought this would be an ideal time (I'm a big scrapbooker and need my photos!). Other than the pool, that's the only thing we really would like to do, looking forward to just relaxing with friends!

Oh, and checking out all the veteran OB owners TT's! That's actually much higher on my list than the pool!!

Ali

List Updated

H1- Huntr70 - Side
H2- LadyDi - Crock Pot Full O' Mac & Cheese 
H3- Moosegut - Dessert
H4- tdvffjohn - ?
H5- Highlander - Side
H6- Hootbob - Dessert 
H7- SharonAG - Dessert
H8- rsg99 - Entree
H9- RizFam - Side 
H10- Fire44 - Dessert 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
H15- Hatcity - Entree
G18- Luv2Camp - Side
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC - Side
J21-CKCS
J22-GeoWalls
G3- bill_pfaff
F3 - mtq - Side
C1 - Ali/BritsOnTour - mini calzones
C9- Ride-n-10
A - 18 - nynethead - Side 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS
A - 22 >>
A - 23 >

Total 32 Families


----------



## NJMikeC

Brits,

Don't know of any pumpkin patches. I would suggest going down Rte 33 or closer yet maybe 447, as there are far more farms there. 447 is just a prayer though. Once you get up into the Otter Lake area it is all woods and Rocks.

Bushkill Falls is only a short ride away up Rte 209, maybe you scratch the pumpkin patch and hit that.

Mike C


----------



## happycamper

BritsOnTour said:


> Anyone know of any pumpkin patches in the area? Ali


OR......If you want to stop on the way home, pull off the Turnpike into Lehighton
Not sure you want to do this pulling an OB though.

Walkers pumpkin patch - click here


----------



## prevish gang

Hans said:


> I have been reading the forums for sometime and really like the idea of this rally. I lucked out and got a site the other day, Z-5 see all of you there.


Cute Gary, very cute


----------



## RizFam

List Updated

H1- Huntr70 - Side
H2- LadyDi - Crock Pot Full O' Mac & Cheese 
H3- Moosegut - Dessert
H4- tdvffjohn - ?
H5- Highlander - Side
H6- Hootbob - Dessert 
H7- SharonAG - Dessert
H8- rsg99 - Entree
H9- RizFam - Side 
H10- Fire44 - Dessert 
H11- Thurston - Side
H12- Kernfour- Side
H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
H15- Hatcity - Entree
G18- Luv2Camp - Side
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC - Side
J21-
J18 - SOB
J22-GeoWalls - Side
G3- bill_pfaff
F3 - mtq - Side
C1 - Ali/BritsOnTour - mini calzones
C9- Ride-n-10
A - 18 - nynethead - Side 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>HAPPYCAMPER & FRIENDS --Drinks & Beverages








A - 22 >>
A - 23 >
S1- Duke2006
Z5- Hans
?? - Friend that DH works with

Total 32 Families ?? With all of the SOB's we will probably have at least 40 families









Tami


----------



## happycamper

dougdogs said:


> Yeah, Mountain Vista is an idea, but it sorta doesn't make sense. We Only live about 30 minutes away from Otter Lake, so paying to stay at Mountain Vista, then paying a visitor fee to enter Otter Lake seems silly.
> 
> I got no problem with paying to stay with everone else at Otter Creek, but maybe Jutta and I will just drive by on Saturday to say "Hey!" to everyone.


Don't Just drive by. Bring chair or two find a fire and stay for awhile. Of course make sure you get a plate full of food too!

List Updated

H1- Huntr70 - Side
H2- LadyDi - Crock Pot Full O' Mac & Cheese 
H3- Moosegut - Dessert
H4- tdvffjohn - ?
H5- Highlander - Side
H6- Hootbob - Dessert 
H7- SharonAG - Dessert
H8- rsg99 - Entree
H9- RizFam - Side 
H10- Fire44 - Dessert 
H11- Thurston
H12- Kernfour
H13 - Wolfwood - Dessert
H15- Hatcity - Entree
G18- Luv2Camp - Side
J14- prevish gang
J20 - NJMikeC - Side
J21-CKCS
J22-GeoWalls
G3- bill_pfaff
F3 - mtq - Side
C1 - Ali/BritsOnTour - mini calzones
C9- Ride-n-10
A - 18 - nynethead - Side 
A - 19 >
A - 20 >>
A - 21 > >>Happycamper & friends -
A - 22 >> some soda, water, sparkling water
A - 23 > juice boxes, hot cider and boilo (adults only)

Total 32 Families


----------



## RizFam

Marshalls Creek's weather for this weekend.







for Sunday

http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgard...6hr_topnav_home


----------



## mtq

RizFam said:


> Marshalls Creek's weather for this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Sunday
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgard...6hr_topnav_home


Never believe that old weatherman. He's always full of it.


----------



## Fire44

So it rains on Sunday....Saturday is





















!!!!

And it will be nice and cool.....perfect campfire weather!!!!

Rain, shine or snow....I will be having fun!!!!

Gary


----------



## huntr70

It's only a 40% chance for now........I'll take those odds.

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Fire44 said:


> So it rains on Sunday....Saturday is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!
> 
> And it will be nice and cool.....perfect campfire weather!!!!
> 
> Rain, shine or snow....I will be having fun!!!!
> 
> Gary










We All will be having fun ....... No Doubt









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

We don't care what the weather's doing! We'll be camping!!!!


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> We don't care what the weather's doing! We'll be camping!!!!


You got that right Judi























Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> We don't care what the weather's doing! We'll be camping!!!!


You got that right Judi























Don
[/quote]
Last night my little guy asked if the lake would be open. I said, "It won't matter to you and Cordell." So, I hate to tell you this Don, Jordan's hoping for a "swimming in the lake buddy."


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> We don't care what the weather's doing! We'll be camping!!!!


You got that right Judi























Don
[/quote]
Last night my little guy asked if the lake would be open. I said, "It won't matter to you and Cordell." So, I hate to tell you this Don, Jordan's hoping for a "swimming in the lake buddy."








[/quote]

Sorry Scott
I asked Cordell if he was going in the lake and he asked if it was going to be cold 
I said yes and he said no( Smart Boy)

Don


----------



## 3athlete

> and he said no


Who wants to put $ on the fact that Cordell will end up in the lake







...of his own accord, not his mom or dad throwing him in.


----------



## wolfwood

3alete said:


> and he said no
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to put $ on the fact that Cordell will end up in the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...of his own accord, not his mom or dad throwing him in.
Click to expand...

I'm with you Clare! He felt COLD water in NH.....and he was ready to dive in. Don, if I were you, I'd bring those changes of clothes......


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> and he said no( Smart Boy)
> 
> Don










Yeah. You keep dreaming buddy. If you remember, I met Cordell in the Lake. Any kid who sees another kid in the lake and then just gets off his bike and walks into the lake to play with him, clothes, shoes and all, aint gonna let a little cold water deter him. He's getting wet - guaranteed!


----------



## RizFam

Moosegut said:


> and he said no( Smart Boy)
> 
> Don










Yeah. You keep dreaming buddy. If you remember, I met Cordell in the Lake. Any kid who sees another kid in the lake and then just gets off his bike and walks into the lake to play with him, clothes, shoes and all, aint gonna let a little cold water deter him. He's getting wet - guaranteed!








[/quote]

I'll put $$ on that









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Hey Steve (Huntr)

Anymore word from Chris at Schaeffer's about Tim & Brian the Keystone Reps coming this weekend









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Cordell went in Mothers Day, he ll go in again









I know one rep cannot make it, doubt it on the other.

John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Cordell went in Mothers Day, he ll go in again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know one rep cannot make it, doubt it on the other.
> 
> John


Thanks John!

It is getting close Outbackers







I am SOOOOO EXCITED!!









Tami


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Cordell went in Mothers Day, he ll go in again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


That was then this is now
And he got the word from me NOOOOOOO WATERRRRRR

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

1...tdvffjohn...3 pumpkin pies

2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini

3...RizFam - Side - BBQ'd Pineapples & Pineapple Sweet Potato

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.

6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries

7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......

8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.

10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread

11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting

12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)

13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad

14 - BritsOnTour (aka ali!) - mini spinach calzones (if frozen spinach is back in the store now, otherwise I'll adapt something else!).

15..bill_pfaff...hamburger rolls and secrete sauce for pulled/ minced barbecue


----------



## 3athlete

1...tdvffjohn...3 pumpkin pies

2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini

3...RizFam - Side - BBQ'd Pineapples & Pineapple Sweet Potato

4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)

5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.

6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries

7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......

8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?

9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.

10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread

11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting

12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)

13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad

14 - BritsOnTour (aka ali!) - mini spinach calzones (if frozen spinach is back in the store now, otherwise I'll adapt something else!).

15..bill_pfaff...hamburger rolls and secrete sauce for pulled/ minced barbecue

16. hatcity hosehauler...rice & beans


----------



## prevish gang

3alete said:


> 1...tdvffjohn...3 pumpkin pies
> 
> 2...rsg99...Eggplant Rollatini
> 
> 3...RizFam - Side - BBQ'd Pineapples & Pineapple Sweet Potato
> 
> 4...Fire44...Dessert - Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie (I promised Lady Hootbob that I would make it)
> 
> 5...Moosegut - we'll do a dessert. Remember, that's all we do well.
> 
> 6...Huntr70-Side- Still thinking about doing the fresh cut french fries
> 
> 7...Highlander96 Side-Looking like single fried oysters or oyster stew....It's October, so we need to eat oysters......
> 
> 8...Wolfwood - Desert: AppleCrisp (it is Fall and we ARE from New England and ...) Does the CG carry ice cream?
> 
> 9...Lady Di - Dessert. Haven't decided yet.
> 
> 10 HootBob Desert: Monkey Bread
> 
> 11... SharonAG - Dessert: pumpkin bars with cream cheese frosting
> 
> 12...luv2camp - side: Pineapple stuffing and maybe something else (we'll have to see)
> 
> 13... MTQ - side : Baked Beans + Pasta salad
> 
> 14 - BritsOnTour (aka ali!) - mini spinach calzones (if frozen spinach is back in the store now, otherwise I'll adapt something else!).
> 
> 15..bill_pfaff...hamburger rolls and secrete sauce for pulled/ minced barbecue
> 
> 16. hatcity hosehauler...rice & beans


17. previshgang. . .Hushpuppies


----------



## SharonAG

Hey All
We are ready to roll....everyone have a safe trip and see ya at

OTTER LAKE























Greg
Sharon
Steph and 
Wishbone


----------



## wolfwood

SharonAG said:


> Hey All
> We are ready to roll....everyone have a safe trip and see ya at
> 
> OTTER LAKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> Sharon
> Steph and
> Wishbone


I more work day - we pull out in the morning

(ARRRGGGHHHHHH - this is gonna be a lllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggg day................)


----------



## luv2camp

wolfwood said:


> I more work day - we pull out in the morning
> 
> (ARRRGGGHHHHHH - this is gonna be a lllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggg day................)


I've got to work today too. You aren't kidding today is going to be a LONG, LONG, LONG day! All I can think about are the things I still need to get together for this weekend.

We're not leaving until around noon on Friday, so I still have time to go food shopping and pack. NOTHING like leaving it until the last minute, eh?


----------



## rsg99

luv2camp said:


> I more work day - we pull out in the morning
> 
> (ARRRGGGHHHHHH - this is gonna be a lllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggg day................)


I've got to work today too. You aren't kidding today is going to be a LONG, LONG, LONG day! All I can think about are the things I still need to get together for this weekend.

We're not leaving until around noon on Friday, so I still have time to go food shopping and pack. NOTHING like leaving it until the last minute, eh?








[/quote]

Same here...have to work today and heading out after doing some grocery stuff tomorrow around 1 PM...I think the trip is only about 2 hours from us

See everybody there !!!








Rob


----------



## luv2camp

Hey, did we decide what time the pot-luck meal was going to be on Saturday? I just need to plan my time so I have enough time to make/bake the pineapple stuffing.


----------



## Fire44

luv2camp said:


> I more work day - we pull out in the morning
> 
> (ARRRGGGHHHHHH - this is gonna be a lllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggg day................)


I've got to work today too. You aren't kidding today is going to be a LONG, LONG, LONG day! All I can think about are the things I still need to get together for this weekend.

We're not leaving until around noon on Friday, so I still have time to go food shopping and pack. NOTHING like leaving it until the last minute, eh?








[/quote]

You guys are lucky.....I have to work till 8:00 pm tonight!!!!

But I am almost completely loaded for the trip....I mean the Outback is almost completely loaded!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Was that a freudian slip there Gary??









Tim


----------



## huntr70

We are about ready to head out for trip #2.

I pulled the OB up to Otter Lake early this afternoon and set up, then came home again to get the DW and kids. We should arrive there again by 7 or 8.

As I was leaving I passed SharonAG coming in, and someone in the lower loop had an OB also. SOrry, I didn't get their name yet....

Just a quick reminder for some, and a heads up for the others that have never been to Otter Lake....TAKE IT EASY ON THE ROAD IN!!!!!

The road is 7 miles of narrow, winding, back country road. The speed limit is 25, but the Cuti folks at their vacation homes like to drive it at 60.

Take care everyone, and we'll see ya soon!!!

Steve


----------



## Moosegut

huntr70 said:


> Just a quick reminder for some, and a heads up for the others that have never been to Otter Lake....TAKE IT EASY ON THE ROAD IN!!!!!
> 
> The road is 7 miles of narrow, winding, back country road. The speed limit is 25, but the Cuti folks at their vacation homes like to drive it at 60.


You aint kidding about that. The trees overhang the road too. Be careful.

We'll be heading out in about 40 minutes. Don't know what time we'll get there - depends on the traffic.

See y'all there - tonight or tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## prevish gang

We are going part way tonight and will be in a little after lunch tomorrow. Can't wait!
Darlene


----------



## HootBob

bummer we won't get there til around 5:30 or 6pm on Friday

Don


----------



## camping479

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Eat some pig for us!!!!









Mike


----------



## Lady Di

DH works all day tomorrow, so don't know yet what time we will be there.


----------



## 3LEES

Y'all drive carefully and stay dry and warm!

Have a GREAT rally!

Dan


----------



## wolfwood

PHWEW!!!

Made it thru that day!!!!

1 last commitment tonight - then......

IT'S ALL ABOUT CAMPING!!!!!


----------



## happycamper

Picked up our OB last night. It is hitched up and ready to go!
I work 1/2 day tomorrow. Need to pack some things then we will cruise up the highway!

Jim


----------



## Crawfish

I have been watching this rally from the beginning. I want to say one thing. Yall have a good time and be careful driving. I wish I could be there with yall. Roasting that pig brings back memories of my father cooking whole pigs. Man they were good. I know yall will have a great time. Enjoy

Leon


----------



## dmbcfd

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I wish we could be there, too.

Stay safe,

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> I have been watching this rally from the beginning. I want to say one thing. Yall have a good time and be careful driving. I wish I could be there with yall. Roasting that pig brings back memories of my father cooking whole pigs. Man they were good. I know yall will have a great time. Enjoy
> 
> Leon


Leon, if you leave now, you'll be there JUST in time for PIG


----------



## Crawfish

wolfwood said:


> Leon, if you leave now, you'll be there JUST in time for PIG


Judi it is very temping but DW has to work this weekend and I don't think she would be to happy with me if I went by myself. Yall have a great time and be thinking about us Outbackers who are not able to go camping this weekend. Have fun.

Leon


----------



## happycamper

Crawfish said:


> Leon, if you leave now, you'll be there JUST in time for PIG


I don't think she would be to happy with me if I went by myself.

Leon








[/quote]

Then bring a friend so you are not by yourself.








BTW...Have fun on your rally next weekend.









Jim


----------



## Thor

Hi Everyone









Hey have a fantastic safe rally







. My entire family wishes that we could be there

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

We will be leaving 1 pm today. I also have a future Outbacker and family coming up on Sat as my guests for the afternoon and pot luck.

John


----------



## Fire44

We will be pulling out in a hour or so....

Everyone have a great weekend and we will be back Sunday afternoon with pictures!!!

Gary


----------



## katiesda

Hope everyone has a safe trip and a wonderful weekend. ( I doubt that the pig will though) We are heading out this afternoon to take the OB camping down the Cape for the weekend. So we will be with you guys in spirit as we sit around our campfire. God speed!

Bob, Colleen, & the Redheads

(And of course Curly)


----------



## nynethead

I hope to be on the road about 3, so I should roll in before 5. see you all soon.


----------



## Lady Di

We will not be on the road till probably 4:30-5. That is the best we can do with DH work schedule.


----------



## egregg57

I hope everyone got there okay. Lots of heavy rain and very gusty wind up here in the North East. Not fun towing weather by any stretch of the imagination. The bottom also dropped out of the Temp bucket.







Have a good one! Looking forward to hearing about the adventures when you return!

Eric


----------



## zoomzoom8

I can't believe I just read this whole thing...

Man oh man I wish I could be with these folks this weekend.........









Y'all be safe and stay warm!!! Take lots of pictures!


----------



## 3athlete

hello all,









we're back safe and sound, great trip home! what a fabulous weekend!!!!!!!! the kids cried because they won't be seeing their friends for "a really, really, really, long time" it was sweet. what a great party! the people, the food, the APPLETINIS....omg awesome! what a great way to end the camping season for our family.

i loved meeting so many new people and of course seeing all our "old friends". i'm already thinking about when we'll go camping again.

I think my favorite thing this weekend was the sign(other than the appletinis!)...i hope we got lots of pictures of that/ I can't wait to see all the pictures from this weekend!

hope everyone had/has a smooth, safe ride home.

take care


----------



## HootBob

Hi all we are home from the Rally
It was sure great to meet old friends again and awesome to meet new ones as well
Here is the Group Photo with the sign truck from Kernfour(Wendy)work that was a rolling display
I video taped it so as soon as I get it down loaded I'll post a link to it
And a photo of Movie Night thanks to Moosegut and previshgang

And a SPECIAL Thanks to Chris and Mark from Tom Schaeffers RV for sharing this rally with us
And just hanging out with us
and showing us the 2 models they brought up and thankyou for the treats
It was great hope both of you can join us again some time



















Don


----------



## 3LEES

Don, it looks like y'all had a great time!

I can tell from your clothing that it was cool. Wish we could say the same.

I was selling pumpkins at church the last two days with temps in the 90's.









Dan


----------



## Crawfish

How that is one nice group picture, HootBob. Love that sign. Looks like a group of people having a great time at a rally. Glad to hear everybody had a good time and made it back home safely. Can't wait to see more pictures.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

We talked







we had fun!







the kids made new and saw old friends







The drive home was safe!

Lookin forward to the next one

John


----------



## SharonAG

We arrived home safe too!! (around 3:30). Had a great time!!!

Sharon 
Greg
Steph 
and Wishbone


----------



## RizFam

Another Successful Outback Rally








Thanks to Everyone, it was an awesome end to a most memorable Outback Season























...........









Tami


----------



## Fire44

We make it home safe. The Outback is washed and ready for the next rally!!!

So where are we going next!!!

Gary


----------



## huntr70

We are home also......

Now, to finish up some work I left from last week......
















Everyone had sooo much fun!!!!!! Can't wait for next year as this was the last for us this season.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di

Got home at around 4:00. Stopped to eat, so it took a little longer.

A good time was had by all!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, my wife beat to a rally post...oh well, what can I say. I'm an enabler.

Anyway, like she already stated, we are home safe, we all had a great time. It is always great to see old friends, and to make some new ones too, at least in person, because it seems like when you meet someone new, you already know them from Outbackers.

The PIG was GOOD! The sign was great, the weather, while chilly, was great. I picked up a new toy, thanks to tdvffjohn, in the form of a slightly used power tongue jack... Seems you don't one of them with the 5'ers. I'll be putting in on this week, as well as







winterizing the Outback. It's going to be a long winter, but, we can't wait to see all of you again in the spring.

Tim


----------



## Thor

I am glad everyone enjoyed themselves. The pics are awesome. I really wish that I could have made it.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thor, we wish you could have too!

It was dark early and no one had the light sticks









John


----------



## nynethead

It was great meeting everyone in person for the first time. The DW and kids had a great time, the campground was very accomodating even with the huge crowd. We actually left late Sunday so the kids could use the pool for an hour. Trip home was uneventful and with a diesel stop only took 2 hours, not the 5 it took to get there on Friday night.

I have to say a big thanks to the Chef as the Pig was cooked to perfection and we couldn't have asked for anything else. Everyone elses sides made for a great feast for all.

Hope to see everyone again once another rally is set.


----------



## luv2camp

We got home around 3:30 on Sunday. An un-eventful trip home and then it's always a flurry of activity on Sundays to get the yard work done and things ready for the coming week. Otherwise, I would have checked in yesterday.

We had a good time at the Rally. The food was great, but the pig was THE BEST! Thank you to EVERYONE who worked so hard to pull that together.

We regret that we didn't get to meet everyone and spend more time with the group, so count us in for next year's trips!

Oh and a HUGE thanks to the families from Tom Schaeffer's for the gifts and door prizes and also for allowing us in their campers to see a couple of the 2007's!


----------



## rsg99

We got home around 2 just in time for football







It was great meeting everybody and am listing this as a "Must Do" every year !! When do we start planning for next year? Great people and Great food - What else do you need?

Rob & Rita


----------



## RizFam

rsg99 said:


> We got home around 2 just in time for football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great meeting everybody and am listing this as a "Must Do" every year !! When do we start planning for next year? Great people and Great food - What else do you need?
> 
> Rob & Rita


AN AWESOME CAMP FIRE & APPLETINI'S OF COURSE









Tami


----------



## Gilligan

I had a great time! Glad to get to meet all you folks!

Gilligan


----------



## RizFam

Ya see Steve(Thurston) I told you Gilligan was there









Also..........this rules out Wolfie as Gilligan. We all know she is still at OL w/ no internet connection. SO we know what that means









Tami


----------



## Moosegut

We had an uneventful trip home - other than lamenting that we had to GO home.

We did leave after 1:30 though and as most people had left earlier they may not be aware of an event that ocurred. Before I do though, please refer to the quote below - it's post number 654 that was posted on the date you see below.



HootBob said:


> And he got the word from me NOOOOOOO WATERRRRRR
> 
> Don


*Cordell DID go in the lake!*


----------



## tdvffjohn

and Don


----------



## Fire44

I knew it would happen!!!!

Gary


----------



## bill_pfaff

Ditto on the great people, time and food.

Special kudos to the pig master. Sorry to say I never did find out who he was and tell him personally but that was one great job!

Not to belittle any of the other fine food, and there was a lot of it, but would the beans and rice person please step forward and, shall we say, spill the beans?

I lived in New Orleans for a while back in the 70s and got quite fond of the dish. Since then I have tried an uncounted number of recipes but have never been able to even come close to what I enjoyed during my time there.

Whoever you are, if your B&R isn't right on target it is the closest I have ever had, so if you don't mind, I'd really appreciate the recipe.

Thanks again for everyoneâ€™s hard work to put it all together.

Although I didn't get to talk to everyone and so still canâ€™t put a face to every handle, I enjoyed talking and meeting a number of you.

Hope to be able to join you for the next one,
Bill


----------



## HootBob

Moosegut said:


> And he got the word from me NOOOOOOO WATERRRRRR
> 
> Don


*Cordell DID go in the lake!*
[/quote]

Yes he did Scott
But he did have a good excuse his rocket went into the lake so he walked in up to his knees to get it

Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> And he got the word from me NOOOOOOO WATERRRRRR
> 
> Don


*Cordell DID go in the lake!*
[/quote]

Yes he did Scott
But he did have a good excuse his rocket went into the lake so he walked in up to his knees to get it

Don
[/quote]
Nuh-uh! I saw him. His shorts were soaked and full of sand and the bottom of his shirt was wet too - that's IN THE LAKE BUDDY! Doesn't matter WHY he was in the lake - he was IN THE LAKE!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Not to belittle any of the other fine food, and there was a lot of it, but would the beans and rice person please step forward and, shall we say, spill the beans?


If by spilling the beans, you mean share the recipe, I'd be glad too, but it's a secret.........Zatarans Black Beans & Rice mix. That's it. I was very lazy this weekend, and the last thing I wanted to do was spend the day cooking, and neither did my DW, so I just got 4 boxes of Zatarans, some water, 35 minutes on the stove (mostly to get the water boiling) and bingo.

Sorry if I let you down any, but they are really good, aren't they?

Tim


----------



## bill_pfaff

Amazing what they can put in a box any more.

Thanks for the tip.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood

HI ALL!!!!

We were the last to leave (today at noon) and got home about 3 hrs ago.

WHAT A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!!!! Saw some old friends ("old"...that would mean we met each other's faces 2 weeks ago), met some new faces (even remember a few of them), but seems we missed meeting lots of others, had great food, lots of fun, and Kathy has already agreed to the 1st Rally for 2007....Cape May in....May. WOW! (You guys have worked some magic there!!!)

Gary, Kathy wants to know when you'll be up to wash Puff....seems 600 miles round trip left just a bit of mud .... (Not to worry, we'll be right out there with you - - - enjoying the last crumbs of that wonderfull pie!!!!!!)

Now its time to winterize and dream of Camping 2007....


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> Kathy has already agreed to the 1st Rally for 2007....Cape May in....May. WOW! (You guys have worked some magic there!!!)


Glad we could help Judi








One Big Happy Family

Don


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> HI ALL!!!!
> 
> We were the last to leave (today at noon) and got home about 3 hrs ago.
> 
> WHAT A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!!!!!! Saw some old friends ("old"...that would mean we met each other's faces 2 weeks ago), met some new faces (even remember a few of them), but seems we missed meeting lots of others, had great food, lots of fun, and Kathy has already agreed to the 1st Rally for 2007....Cape May in....May. WOW! (You guys have worked some magic there!!!)
> 
> Gary, Kathy wants to know when you'll be up to wash Puff....seems 600 miles round trip left just a bit of mud .... (Not to worry, we'll be right out there with you - - - enjoying the last crumbs of that wonderfull pie!!!!!!)
> 
> Now its time to winterize and dream of Camping 2007....


Glad you made it home safely









Tami


----------



## RizFam

I would like to extend a HUGE .......







to KernFour & Family, without whom this rally would not have been such a great success!







Wendy's uncle is the butcher, Wendy provided the Awesome Sign, & Leon's parent's drove the roaster & the pig (Lola) to Otter Lake for us







Leon & Thurston(Steve) made sure the pig was cooked to perfection!!

















Tami


----------



## Thor

Moosegut said:


> And he got the word from me NOOOOOOO WATERRRRRR
> 
> Don


*Cordell DID go in the lake!*
[/quote]

Thank-you Cordell
















Thor


----------



## Moosegut

Thor said:


> And he got the word from me NOOOOOOO WATERRRRRR
> 
> Don


*Cordell DID go in the lake!*
[/quote]

Thank-you Cordell
















Thor
[/quote]
Kinda retores your faith in Human nature, don't it Thor?


----------



## BritsOnTour

RizFam said:


> I would like to extend a HUGE .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to KernFour & Family, without whom this rally would not have been such a great success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy's uncle is the butcher, Wendy provided the Awesome Sign, & Leon's parent's drove the roaster & the pig (Lola) to Otter Lake for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon & Thurston(Steve) made sure the pig was cooked to perfection!!


Seconded!.....and thanks to you Tami for the suggestion to get the rally going - seems like a lot of people 'jumped on board'. We had fun meeting everyone, even though we were everywhere at the wrong time - fairly typical of us I'm afraid!

Ali


----------



## 3athlete

> I would like to extend a HUGE .......THANK YOU
> to KernFour & Family, without whom this rally would not have been such a great success!


Tami, I "third" that thank you! and of course one to you too for starting the idea!

Can't wait until the spring...what will we do all winter?


----------



## prevish gang

BritsOnTour said:


> I would like to extend a HUGE .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to KernFour & Family, without whom this rally would not have been such a great success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy's uncle is the butcher, Wendy provided the Awesome Sign, & Leon's parent's drove the roaster & the pig (Lola) to Otter Lake for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon & Thurston(Steve) made sure the pig was cooked to perfection!!


Seconded!.....and thanks to you Tami for the suggestion to get the rally going - seems like a lot of people 'jumped on board'. We had fun meeting everyone, even though we were everywhere at the wrong time - fairly typical of us I'm afraid!

Ali
[/quote]

I'm with you Ali. This was a wonderful experience! Met so many great people too. When we drove up my DH said we weren't coming back there until we got a bigger truck. By the time we left he was saying, "When we come back next year we need to stay an extra day". Now that is an OUtbacker miracle!
Darlene


----------



## happycamper

Thank you!


----------



## Ride-n-10

My first outback rally, It was great!!! Looking for the next one.

Edward & Ang


----------



## prevish gang

Ride-n-10 said:


> My first outback rally, It was great!!! Looking for the next one.
> 
> Edward & Ang


Join us in Ocean City in a couple of weeks guys. It'd be great to see you again. I didn't have much time to get to know you.

Darlene


----------



## mtq

Thanks to Everyone, we had an awesome time. We hope to do it again.


----------

